# 2009 LHCF BOOTCAMP



## TriniStarr (Dec 22, 2008)

****If you have questions about Bootcamp, please PM me as I may miss it in this thread. Thanks and Happy Hair Growing****

*Due to popular demand ...here is the sign-up thread for 2009 LHCF Bootcamp!!! *

*Everyone, please include your STARTING POINT PICTURE with your sign-up post. Thanks!*


*LHCF BOOTCAMP is the ULTIMATE *
*Length Retention Challenge!*
It is a combination of some of the most successful LHCF challenges (based on my thread research  ) and those that require the most discipline. This challenge is not for the faint of heart, fickle, or easily swayed but for those who are unwaveringly determined to retain every mm of growth that comes out of their scalp in 2009. 


*Here are the RULES:*
*1.* No Direct Heat (Hooded Dryer is acceptable)
*2.* No Trimming (Dusting is allowed)
*3.* Deep Condition w/Every Shampoo Wash
*4.* Wear _Only_ Protective (Buns, Braids, Twists, Weaves, etc.) or 
Low Manipulation (Braidouts, Rollersets, etc.) Styles



*This challenge will have 4 sessions. *
Session One: January 1 - March 31
Session Two: April 1 - June 30
Session Three: July 1- September 30
Session Four: October 1 - December 15


*Those who make it through all 4 sessions will reap the greatest hair reward!!*


_*Cheat Sheet:covereyes *_
You will have one emergency pass for each session. Use them wisely! Please post to the monthly update when you have used one. 
*ONLY ONE EXCUSE!!!  <---- My mean face*​
*CONSEQUENCES  *If you are serious about this challenge, you can decide on a punishment if you do not live up to the requirements. For example: No fried food for a month, 2x my normal exercise for two weeks, No LHCF website for two weeks, No new products for two months, etc. 

*ACCOUNTABILITY:* Throughout the challenge, we will post monthly updates. 



*DOES YOUR HAIR WANT TO REAP THE BENEFITS OF BOOTCAMP? *
*Sign up now! Cut and paste please * 


I am going to commit to ____ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _______________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
(Please add no later than January 1, 2009)​


----------



## TriniStarr (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be NO LHCF for 2 WEEKS. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## cutiebe2 (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to _4_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no LHCF for a week_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I already know I will use my pass on June 30th. This is my 3 year hair journey anniversary and I want to straighten for the first time...

here is my starting pic from the front.


----------



## kami11213 (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to __*2* (right now)__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _*no weekly cheats while dieting*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture: My siggy pic

ETA: sorry, I meant to commit to 2 sessions now, not 1...


----------



## TriniStarr (Dec 22, 2008)

Welcome Cutiebe2!


----------



## TriniStarr (Dec 22, 2008)

Welcome Kami11213!


----------



## Kiki82 (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be not logging on to LHCF for session 1 and 2. Session 3 and 4 the consequence will be not purchasing any hair products for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!! My starting pic is below.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to _4_ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be ___not purchasing new shoes___. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## baddison (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to _*4*_ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _______*NO FRIDAY NITE FONDUE & WINE FOR 2 WEEKS!!!*________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 

*Here is my starting point picture:*​


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Dec 22, 2008)

am going to commit to __*2*__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ____*no chocolate for a week_*__________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:
ETA: I Finally found a str8 pic from last month, so this is pretty much my starting point


----------



## MissMusic (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to *4 *sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be *2 extra days of jogging for that week.  *I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

ETA: Starting pic in avatar


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to 0 sessions of Bootcamp!! 
Haha..I got veteran status 

However, I will be around to cheer you guys on and encourage you. :superbanana:Yay, 2009 Bootcamp!!
​


----------



## SouthernDimps (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to *3* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *No More LHCF visits for the rest of the session!*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I'll post a more current pic from my avatar in a couple of days


----------



## Seven7 (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be NO HPFF for 2 weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
Starting PIC is in siggy


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no new nail polish purchases for two months. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
(Please add no later than January 1, 2009)


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 22, 2008)

brownsugarflyygirl said:


> I am going to commit to 0 sessions of Bootcamp!!
> 
> Haha..I got veteran status ​
> However, I will be around to cheer you guys on and encourage you. :superbanana:Yay, 2009 Bootcamp!!​


I got so excited when i saw your name, lol. I though you changed your mind.


----------



## mj11051 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'll commit to all 4 sessions of this boot camp. My punishment no new ingredients for 2 wks.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __go raw for a week_____________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:
ETA: This was from the end of August. Best I can do.


----------



## Choklatekiss79 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'll commit to 4 sessions.  My punishment for cheating will be 4 straight weeks of twists - no twist outs allowed.


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Dec 22, 2008)

Well I would commit, but I don't deep condition.....but good luck ladies!!!


----------



## truequeen06 (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *running an extra mile during my workout . . . I HATE running lol*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Starting picture:


----------



## hairedity (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm in braids, I won't have pics until January.
I'll commit to 2 sessions.
Punishment for cheating =watch sports w/hubby for the week :-(


----------



## Mama Cita (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to _4_ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _double  wourkouts 3 days out of the week for 2 weeks_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm only gonna commit to 1 session of Bootcamp this year.....i'm not too far from my goal. I won't have a pic until January tho. My consequence for breaking the rules will be to drink only water for a whole month.


----------



## trinigal27 (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to *4 *sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be *No new hair products for a month*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Starting pic in sig.


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm in again... I thought there was a thread for this already though?


----------



## maleucia (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to __1__ session of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _to participate in whatever activity my 7 year old wants me to for 1 week_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I finally got the courage to go to a salon and chop off my raggedy ends. She took off 3 inches so I'm back at shoulder length.


----------



## **Jade** (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm in!! 


I am going to commit to __1__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be spending NO money on "fun stuff" for a week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I"ll post pics when I flat iron tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Dec 22, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> I'm in again... I thought there was a thread for this already though?


 
I think the other thread was to get people prepared, get their goals in mind, and this was the official rules thread and sign-up.

OT: Love your siggy!


----------



## Mo96 (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to *4*sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be* no LHCF or fotki surfing for two weeks!. *I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture..(It's not the best..I have TONS of newgrowth)


----------



## LivingDoll (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm in. I've been blowdrying & flatironing way too much lately.  

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be *only drinking water for 1 week*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*


will add by 1/1/09.


----------



## GabbanaGirl (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no internet for 2 WEEKS. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!:trampolin

*Here is my starting point picture:





*​


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to _4_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __no sweets for a week__. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 22, 2008)

GabbanaGirl said:


> I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no internet for 2 WEEKS. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!:trampolin
> 
> *Here is my starting point picture:*
> *
> ...


Beautiful starting pic!


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 22, 2008)

I AM IN!!! There are soooo many people I have got to prove wrong!!
******************************************************************
I am going to commit to *4 * sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be NO SODA FOR A WEEK!!. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:
(Please add no later than January 1, 2009)


----------



## anherica (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to* 4* sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be *no LHCF for two weeks*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture (taken a few months ago, but only a little longer now):*


----------



## Mis007 (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be loss of privilages not sure as yet. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
(Please add no later than January 1, 2009)


----------



## gabulldawg (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be two workouts a day for a week and NO MAKE-UP.  I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!! I really am excited. This will be my FIRST LHCF bootcamp!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to _4___ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be __no LHCF for a week_____________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*

*Will be my avatar by Friday.*


*Lets get cracking!!!!!!*


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 22, 2008)

I AM IN!!! There are soooo many people I have got to prove wrong!!
******************************************************************
I am going to commit to *4 *sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be NO SODA FOR A WEEK!!. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture: I have a loooong way to go, but I am confident I will make it!


----------



## justnotsure (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no new products for that month and extra work out sessions for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here are my starting point pictures....wet and straightened.


----------



## socurlyqt (Dec 22, 2008)

*I am going to commit to _2_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no new purchases for a montherplexed. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!*


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to __2__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _No drinking Soda or getting on here for a week (_I will die lol)__. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Starting pic


----------



## Loves Harmony (Dec 22, 2008)

DOES YOUR HAIR WANT TO REAP THE BENEFITS OF BOOTCAMP? 
Sign up now! Cut and paste please  


I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ___nothing sweet for 2 weeks_______. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## jahzyira (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to _4__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be __1 salad a day for a whole week!!!__. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
(Please add no later than January 1, 2009)


----------



## Junebug D (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to __*4*__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __*only salad for lunch for a week*__. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be an extra 30 minutes of cardio. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to _4_ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _no snacks for a wk_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*


__________________


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to *all 4 *sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *extra 30 mins on treadmill every gym day for a month*. 
I wont have any starting pics, but I did get a relaxer and flatiron on 10/30/08 so here are the pics from that.


----------



## alyn308 (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to _2_ (for now)sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no LHCF for a week_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I'll post my starting pics Jan. 1st.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to _1___ session of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be ____no clothes shopping for a month  ___________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
(Please add no later than January 1, 2009)


----------



## titan (Dec 22, 2008)

I made a mistake I have to repost


----------



## butterfly3582 (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to __2__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be  2 extra workouts during the week____. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*


----------



## titan (Dec 22, 2008)

*Deleted*****************


----------



## Digital Tempest (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no purchasing any impulse buys (like lipgloss and nail polish) for 2 weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Starting pic from September (I've gained maybe an inch since then):


----------



## titan (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be 2 weeks without LHCF . I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*


----------



## JaszG (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be not getting my eyebrows arched for one month each time I slip up (that is my phobia!!). I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

*Starting Picture:*


----------



## beautydefined (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no facebook for a week*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## vnaps (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be NO TEA FOR A WEEK (GULP erplexed). 
I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*starting picture will be in my siggy by january 1*


----------



## kawista9 (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going to commit to _4___ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be __No Facebook Stalking for a Week!! and More Exercising...Ugghh_____________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## beautydefined (Dec 23, 2008)

no facebook stalking? Iloveit.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going to commit to _4_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no cookies for two weeks. I'm worse than the original cookie monster with those.

My starting pic will be posted no later than January 1st

http://public.fotki.com/FrizzBall/monthly/100kz700/1002315.html


----------



## oooop2 (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be not going on my weekly lunch outings fo 2wks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Starting growth:


----------



## GabbanaGirl (Dec 23, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> Beautiful starting pic!



Thank you!


----------



## lovleelilie (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be No New Product for One Month.  I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I will post my starting pic this weekend!


----------



## wish4length (Dec 23, 2008)

oops, posted this in the wrong one.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I had to sleep on this, but I'm officially IN for all 4 sessions!!
My starting point is in my album (12-21-08)
I was kinda hesitant because of that whole "no direct heat" rule, but it looks like I'll be roller setting....

My punishment will be NOT REACHING MY HAIR GOALS IN TIME and doing 300 crunches....
By the end of the year I'll either have hair like Janet or abs like her....I'm hoping for both...


----------



## Nic_Cali (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going to commit to 2 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be No sweets for two weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
(Please add no later than January 1, 2009)
I will add pix by Jan. 1


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ok when I use a pass, will me flatironing and trimming on the same day be counted as oneI need it to be?


----------



## changedlife (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _________2 more days of exercise a week______. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!  Here is my starting picture.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _no LHCF and no new haircare purchases_________for two weeks _____. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## TriniStarr (Dec 23, 2008)

BUMPING for the ladies that may have missed this thread!


----------



## Sweet1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going to commit to _*1 *_ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _*nothing but water to drink for 1 week*_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## TCatt86 (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __no fast food for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:
(Please add no later than January 1, 2009)


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going to commit to _4_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ___no purchasing of 7 for all mankind jeans (i'm addicted)___. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## diligence (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going to commit to __2__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _no new hair products for 1 month_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*


----------



## miss Congeniality (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no fried foods. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 23, 2008)

I went and got a trim this evening, and I had my mom to measure me on my shirt and she said I am a lil bit pass the 1. But atleast I am starting with a fresh trim to challange and upcoming year. Looks like I may have cut off any progress, but guess what I am cool.


----------



## thaidreams (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be not using the internet for one week (starting picture attached).


----------



## Sho_iz_pretty (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going to commit to 2 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be No fried food and no sugar. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going to commit to 3 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no food for a whole day. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!

I will keep my hair braided for the most part of the year. My starting pic is in my siggy.


----------



## luvovcandy (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be slower growth (Hehe) and no fast food for 2 weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going to commit to __3__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be __no junk food for 1 week___. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## MJ (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be to *not visit LHCF or any other hair sites, including Fotki albums  for 30 days!* I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here is my starting pic (my 2007-2008 bootcamp results):

Dec. 19, 2007 - Dec. 19, 2008







ETA (Dec. 26, 2008): I cut my hair, so it is approximately 1.5 - 2.5 inches shorter now.


----------



## Lei*Lei (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going to commit to _4_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __no smarties candy for a week__. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Dec 23, 2008)

Can I just say that some of you are NUTS??!  One girl said 'no internet for 2 weeks' Seriously? another said 'adding 1 mile to my daily run'.  Hahaha, I think its hysterical how dire the consequence!  But, I guess since we're dealing with hair, that's how it has to be! 

Anyway- my turn!

I am going to commit to TWO sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __no LHCF, Fbook or YBF for two weeks__. I'm really excited because I decided to do either A. a yearlong stretch or, transition!!!

Can someone help me post pics pls?!


----------



## joib (Dec 23, 2008)

I am in!!
I am going to commit to 2 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no weightloss goal reward.  This is my first boot camp and I am excited.  I will post my starting pics when I wash my hair.


----------



## ladytee2 (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going to commit to __2__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __no sweets for 2 weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 24, 2008)

I am going to commit to __2__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ___No meat or fish for a week____________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!! Pic was taken a month ago.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Dec 24, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp.

starting pic sometime this week


----------



## Stepiphanie (Dec 24, 2008)

OMG...my first challenge!! so excited!!

I am going to commit to __2 (now)__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _____2 extra am workouts for 2 wks____. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

 Starting pic is below


----------



## kawista9 (Dec 24, 2008)

and that would be hard to do...


----------



## Stepiphanie (Dec 24, 2008)

yea I'm not not a morning person..at all! I already do 2 morning workouts a week, on top of my regular pm workout.. having to do 2 more would definitely be a bummer.


----------



## Calia001 (Dec 24, 2008)

I am going to commit to __1__ session of LHCF Bootcamp. (only because i havent relaxed since October) My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __no AIM for 3 days____. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
edit -starting point


----------



## ericajoy (Dec 24, 2008)

Ha ha, I may have the shortest hair on here, but here goes: 

 I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no logging on to LHCF for two weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


 *Here is my starting point picture. I'm growing out a TWA. Funny, it looks much shorter in photos than I think it does in real life:



*


----------



## Oasis (Dec 24, 2008)

I am going to commit to 2 (for now) sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no internet for a week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
I don't have any straight hair pics so this will have to do.


----------



## Minnie (Dec 24, 2008)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be ___no internet for a week (personal use)____________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I will post starting pics before 1/1/09


----------



## Mom23 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm in...

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be *15 extra minutes of cardio each day.* I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
(Please add no later than January 1, 2009)




I don't straighten my hair right now, so I will judge my growth by the size of my twa.


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 24, 2008)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be ____no pizza for a month_____. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*

I can't upload a picture for some reason, but it's on my Fotki...Thanks LHCF!!!  I took myhair down for the first time since Oct 4th and am sooo excited.  This is the longest my hair has ever been with me taking care of it.  This challenge is going to be WONDERFUL!!!!  I will put my hair back up on the 28th...


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Dec 24, 2008)

I am going to commit to __2__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __no new products for a month____. I am excited to see the hair progress I will ma+ke by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:
(Please add no later than January 1, 2009)


----------



## zioninspiresme (Dec 24, 2008)

I am going to commit to *ALL 4*sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no new products for a month or to wear twists for 2 weeks straight*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


(I can come back and edit this and put an actual 'length' shot here, but this is all I have for now. My hair is about 4 inches all over, 3 in some places.)


----------



## kinkylyfe (Dec 24, 2008)

Please sign me up for this challenge. I 've been slacking on my hair for 2008 and REFUSE allow this to continue through 2009!.

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be to :* not eat meat for 1 week and no LHCF for 1 week!* I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I will post my pics sometime in Jan 2009, my hair is currently in cornrows.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 24, 2008)

I am going to commit to  NO sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be NONE!!!  I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I will  check in to cheer everyone on... Lurking though.....

Good luck to you ladies!


----------



## camilla (Dec 24, 2008)

NOT SURE IF I JOINED BUT I WANT IN PLEASE MY HAIR IS ABOUT ONE TO 1/12 INCH LONGER THAN MY SIGGY ITS CURLED UNDER


----------



## naturally-devine (Dec 24, 2008)

I am very excited about this challenge. Good luck to everyone and happy hair growing. 

I am going to commit to __2__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _no chocolate for 1 week ___. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
*



*


----------



## Ivie184 (Dec 24, 2008)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no sweets of any kind and no new products for one month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here are my starting pics (photos were taken 15 Nov. 2008) :

http://public.fotki.com/Ivie184/1/2009/lhcf-bootcamp-2009/dsc01806-vi.html
http://public.fotki.com/Ivie184/1/2009/lhcf-bootcamp-2009/dsc01809-vi.html
http://public.fotki.com/Ivie184/1/2009/lhcf-bootcamp-2009/dsc01810-vi.html


----------



## camilla (Dec 24, 2008)

camilla said:


> NOT SURE IF I JOINED BUT I WANT IN PLEASE MY HAIR IS ABOUT ONE TO 1/12 INCH LONGER THAN MY SIGGY ITS CURLED UNDER



I WILL COMMITTE TO TWO SESSIONS IF I MAKE IT THROUGHT THAT THEN *MAYBE* I WILL DO A THIRD
OH MY CONSIQUENCE WILL BE WORKING OUT 5 DAYS A WEEK MIN. FOR TWO WEEKS


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Dec 24, 2008)

I am going to commit to _2___ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be ____no lhcf for  2 weeks!!___________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 24, 2008)

bumping for slw


----------



## ebonimama (Dec 24, 2008)

I thought I had joined this thread already, but skimmed through and didn't see my post.  Anyway.... I am going to commit to __3__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *gasp* no new products for 1 whole month!

I may do the 4th quarter also, but this will get me started.  Starting pic to come.

Edited:  For clarity


----------



## bestblackgirl (Dec 24, 2008)

oooh me.. I want in. at least the first session... I do all these anyways so this wont be a problem.. yay


----------



## abbygirl (Dec 24, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no new products for a month per session i misbehave. 

My starting pics is my sig


----------



## britskie (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for starting this again!

I am going to commit to two sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no non-essential purchases for 30 days. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!


----------



## glamchick84 (Dec 24, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no candy or sweets for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
(Please add no later than January 1, 2009)


----------



## shae101s (Dec 24, 2008)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be* no good food/treats for a week*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture: *full neck length/6" hair all around*


----------



## smwrigh3 (Dec 24, 2008)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no facebook for 2 weeks_____. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Regimen,
*Me and my hair- Bunning*
Sunday- Shampoo, D/C, Moisturize and seal. BUN IT UP! 
Monday-Mega-tex and moisturize and seal. Bun it up
Tuesday- Co-wash- D/C moisturize and seal. Bun it up
Wednesday- mega tex and moisturize and seal. Bun it up
Thursday- co wash
Friday- Mega tex
Saturday pre poo over night
*
In weave*
 Sunday- Shampoo and D/C
Monday- Moisturize 
Tuesday Megatex
Wednesday D/C on dry hair rinse
Thursday Moisturize
Friday- moisturize
Saturday- Mega tex


Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 24, 2008)

This challenge is so tempting and I would have passed with flying colors this past year.  No heat, only light trims/dustings ... DCs with every wash, protective styling. But this year I want to practice straightening my hair at least once a month.... to get good a it....

What to do  What to do


----------



## Golden*Brown (Dec 24, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no sweets or soda for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
This is my latest. I can update later.





​


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 25, 2008)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no myspace games for 1 week__. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## rainbowknots (Dec 25, 2008)

I am going to commit to 2 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no fried food for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:
(Please add no later than January 1, 2009)


----------



## ilovemy3bhairdoyou (Dec 25, 2008)

I am going to commit to __2__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _no law and order svu for a month_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
 ok before and after flat ironing







as you can see my ends need work...


----------



## skyborn09 (Dec 25, 2008)

I commit to 4 sessions and my punishment will be no candy for 2 weeks.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Dec 25, 2008)

I am going to commit to __2__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be ____no LHCF for 2 weeks____ I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


my starting pic is my avatar. ​


----------



## thebraudgroup (Dec 25, 2008)

I am going to commit to all sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no shoe purchases for 2 months. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Dec 25, 2008)

I am going to commit to*4* sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be *NO BEN AND JERRY'S ICE CREAM* for 1 month .*is nervous* I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here are my starting point pics. I rollerset my hair just for ya'll!!!!


----------



## nappystorm (Dec 25, 2008)

I am going to commit to _2___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __no fried foods and 2x the amount of exercise 4 1 month_____________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 25, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> This challenge is so tempting and I would have passed with flying colors this past year.  No heat, only light trims/dustings ... DCs with every wash, protective styling. But this year I want to practice straightening my hair at least once a month.... to get good a it....
> 
> What to do  What to do




JJ, hopefully, I will be saying this next year this time.  I took down twists just to see what Sabino would do for me.  It's awesome.  I would never need another relaxer again if I could figure out how to get past all the tangles after washing a half-relaxed head.  My roots are great.  The relaxed ends are...well, let's just say I spent a lot of time asking God for help, sighing loudly, and resting my arms.  Boo.

I have to wash the Sabino out on the 27th and DC and MT one more time before I start the challenge.  Good luck figuring out what to do.  Happy growing!!!

Blessings,
cj


----------



## queenvdb (Dec 25, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be to not purchase any hair prducts for the following two weeks for myself. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## needshealthnlength (Dec 25, 2008)

I am going to commit to _4_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no cookies for a month_____. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## latingirly020488 (Dec 25, 2008)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _no fried food for 1 month__. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I also posted my starting pic. I am 2 months post . I had a set back in 08' but is hoping this challenge will beat my behind if I dare quit in 09' ( hell nah I wont quit!! I want MBL!! for real for real lol)


----------



## WonderfullyMade (Dec 26, 2008)

I am going to commit to _2 (for now)_ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _drinking ONLY water for one week_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I will post my starting pic by the 31st, after my hair appointment.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a twa. I am not sure I can do this boot camp.   I will be following this until I can figure out how to do protective styles.


----------



## grownupnai (Dec 26, 2008)

I am going to commit to __2__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ____no LHCF or facebook for 2 weeks____ I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
I will post my before photo before the 1st of January. My 1st session exception will be my wash, set and blowout(direct heat) on January 17th, My b-day


----------



## ibeleevenme (Dec 26, 2008)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _No eating at my favorite restaurant the entire month (= 1 per week) anddddd will stay behind on "new clothes wednesday" (tear drops from eye) . I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Dec 26, 2008)

I am going to commit to _2___ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be ___no new outfits! I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting pic


----------



## FijiFlower (Dec 26, 2008)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *an extra 45 minutes of cardio or abs for two weeks*  . I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Below is my starting pic:


----------



## anewday (Dec 26, 2008)

DOES YOUR HAIR WANT TO REAP THE BENEFITS OF BOOTCAMP? 
Sign up now! Cut and paste please  


I am going to commit to _2___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _2x__more situps____________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:
(Please add no later than January 1, 2009)





__________________


----------



## ebonimama (Dec 26, 2008)

I've joined the challenge and now here is my starting pic!  HHG everybody!


----------



## Coolata (Dec 26, 2008)

*Back again for '09:*

I am going to commit to _4_ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be __No TJMAXX or MARSHALLS_____. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
*"will post before deadline:got to flat iron my hair"*


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Dec 26, 2008)

NatrlChallenge said:


> I have a twa. I am not sure I can do this boot camp.   I will be following this until I can figure out how to do protective styles.



Hey Natri, yes, you can do the bootcamp.  A twa, is by its nature, a protective style.  The main purpose for protective styling is to protect longer hair from rubbing the ends on clothing, etc.  HTH


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Dec 26, 2008)

-I am committing to *-4-* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp.
-My consequence for rule violation: No library book check-out for 2 weeks.
-I am excited to be a part of bootcamp again, and reap the continued healthy hair benefits.

I'll come back later and add a pic, after I do my fotki update for 2008.  All the pics are in my camera, and I haven't put any in my album this year.  Hum, maybe my consequence should be posting more pics.



 



These start pics were taken on Jan 2nd, and added to this post on Jan 16th.


----------



## shelly25 (Dec 26, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no facebook for a week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## HarlemHottie (Dec 26, 2008)

I would love to take part in at least Two Sessions.....  Is that allowed?





DEC 22ND 08'


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 26, 2008)

Newbie is raising her hand!!!

Is it ok that I signed up for other challenges in this board?


----------



## chartys08 (Dec 26, 2008)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no LHCF for one week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


starting point picture in siggy:


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 26, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be 2x my normal exercise for two weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## monieluv (Dec 26, 2008)

count me in.  i am committing to 4 sessions.  i have a boy cut so my regimen will be very easy.  hope and pray i don't get the that itch to cut.


----------



## RosesBlack (Dec 26, 2008)

2 Sessions for me. 

My consequences for violating bootcamp will be no coffee from my favorite place for two weeks. 

I will come back and post my starting pic tomorrow when I wash.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Dec 27, 2008)

HarlemHottie said:


> I would love to take part in at least Two Sessions.....  Is that allowed?



Absolutely!



Smiley79 said:


> Newbie is raising her hand!!!
> 
> Is it ok that I signed up for other challenges in this board?



Sure, it is totally up to you how many you sign up for, as long as you can keep track of them all.


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Dec 27, 2008)

I am going to commit to __4_ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be ___________no LHCF for a week____. 


I don't have a starting pic but I am trying to go natural and I currently have 2-2.5 inches of ng. I am using it as my starting point.


----------



## ajacks (Dec 27, 2008)

I am going to commit to *2* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *NO CAFFEINE for a month*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I will provide starting pictures for my one year update Jan. 19th.

Depending on how well I do with the first two sessions, I may extend.

ETA: Starting Picture as of 01/19/09


----------



## simplydara (Dec 27, 2008)

I am going to commit to *2* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *Drink only water for 2 weeks*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Starting Pic:


----------



## J-Moe (Dec 28, 2008)

I am going to commit to __2__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no LHCF for 2 Weeks_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!! Thanks for the incentive!!


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Dec 28, 2008)

I am going to commit to __*ALL 4*__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _________*NO PHONE FOR A WEEK*______. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
(Please add no later than January 1, 2009)


















 LETS DO THIS LHCF


----------



## ajacks (Dec 28, 2008)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> I am going to commit to __*ALL 4*__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _________*NO PHONE FOR A WEEK*______. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


 
No phone for an entire week!!! Now that is an extreme punishment.


----------



## TriniStarr (Dec 28, 2008)

BUMPING for those ladies who may have missed the rules and details!


----------



## Glib Gurl (Dec 28, 2008)

SouthernDimps said:


> I am going to commit to *3* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *No More LHCF visits for the rest of the session!*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
> 
> I'll post a more current pic from my avatar in a couple of days


 
Whoa - now THAT is serious!

My problem is that when it comes to me punishing myself, it just doesn't happen.  But, that is a good punishment . . . let me think and see if I can come up with something good...


----------



## honieb1 (Dec 28, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be not logging on to LHCF for session 1 and 2. Session 3 and 4 the consequence will be not purchasing any hair products for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!! My starting pic is below.

I have finally BC'd all the processed hair off after years of relaxing abuse.  I tried to go natural two years ago but had a set back by relaxing, not knowing how to really care for natural hair.  Now that I am gaining the knowledge, I am determined to grow natural, healthy, long hair.  Thus far, I transitioned for 6 months.  I am ready to start my hair care journey with you lovely ladies... I'm in...


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 28, 2008)

Will a dust and flatiron be considered as one pass if it all happens in 1 day?


----------



## sunshinne368 (Dec 28, 2008)

I am going to commit to __* 2*__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be *no lhcf or treats for 1 wk**_____.* I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!




http://public.fotki.com/sunshinne368/hair-pics/img0717.html


----------



## Sugarhoneyicetea (Dec 28, 2008)

I am going to commit to ___2 (for now)_ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be __2x my normal work out for 2 weeks__. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I just BC on Christmas Day and am excited to start this challenge as I transition to healthy, natural hair.


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Dec 28, 2008)

I WANNA JOIN!!! I'll sign up for one session now.. I'm planning on being APL by this summer (btw april and june) so I need to focus. I know if I reach it I'm gonna want to straighten it... soo unless I don't reach my apl goal I won't sign up for session 2. HERE GOESS!!

I am going to commit to *ONE* sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be *Doing my entire family's laundry (sorry its the best thing I could think of )*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Dec 29, 2008)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Will a dust and flatiron be considered as one pass if it all happens in 1 day?



I'd say it is one pass, because dusting is allowed.


----------



## Hot40 (Dec 29, 2008)

I want to join. I will have to take a photo for my straight point to post.
I just want to be able to bun by the summer.


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm in, again , but my biggest challenge will be how to eliminate knots from my braid/twist outs in order to retain growth??

*DOES YOUR HAIR WANT TO REAP THE BENEFITS OF BOOTCAMP? *
*Sign up now! Cut and paste please * 


I am going to commit to _*4*___ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be __No Date Night for a Month . I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
(Please add no later than January 1, 2009)​


----------



## GrowinLonger (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm in. 2009 Goal is to reach full, thick BSL by Dec 09. 

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be to drink only water for 2 wks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## HAIRapy (Dec 29, 2008)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _____No makeup or earrings for a week_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
It's in my siggy.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Dec 29, 2008)

Im in, I will sign up for 4 sessions


----------



## Liberianmami26 (Dec 29, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no lhcf for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture: the last pic is from december 12 2008 u can see the progress from end or august.


----------



## Glib Gurl (Dec 29, 2008)

Okay, ladies.  I'm in!  I'm actually already doing a lot of what the bootcamp requires . . . the only challenges will be to (1) dc with EVERY shampoo and (2) no heat.  (I generally don't use heat, but every once in a while there's an emergency where I have to use the curling iron.)

Since this is my first time doing the bootcamp, I will just do 1 session to start off . . . if all goes well, I will participate in other sessions.

I plan to post an update picture sometime this weekend 

My punishment for violating the bootcamp?  I can only drink water or coffee for a week!  No tea, no juice, no soda, no alcohol . . . just water and the obligatory coffee. (I would eliminate coffee, too, if I weren't addicted and would fall into convulsions without it )


----------



## moejama (Dec 29, 2008)

I am going to commit to _2___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ___no fried foods for 2 weeks_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture: (will put up pic when i figure out how to do this...i'm technically challenged, so if u know how, pm me pleeeease  thx)


----------



## slim_thick (Dec 29, 2008)

Count me in!! I'm looking forward to a challenge without growth aids due to being Pregnant!!


I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _*no eating out/ new products for 2 weeks* . I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
(Please add no later than January 1, 2009) Will add tonight after wash & DC'd


----------



## Garner (Dec 29, 2008)

I am going to commit to *4 *sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no LHCF for 1 week*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!  I do not have any starting pics at this point, however once I am able to obtain some assistance in this matter I will post.  I am *Transitioning* and will use my passes for trims.


----------



## summergirl08 (Dec 29, 2008)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ____no watching my favorite tv show for a week____. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


I currently don't have a starting pic because my digital camera needs to be fixed =[
will be adding one soon!


----------



## *KP* (Dec 29, 2008)

I joined the 08 challenge but didn't take it seriously but in 09 I am ready!  I protective style 90% of the time now anyway.

*I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no new shoes for 2 months. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!*


Here is my starting point picture:





This is the only recent straight hair pic I have (taken early December 08).  If I straighten my hair before 01 Jan 09, I'll replace the pic.


----------



## Neala21 (Dec 29, 2008)

I am going to commit to __2__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ____drinking only water for 2 weeks and no chocolate/sweets for 2 weeks____. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

At the end of the 2 sessions will be my 1 year transitioning mark and I will evaluate hair to see if I will BC, and then add on any necessary sessions from that point. Last year (20008) I was huge failure I committed to 2 sessions and survived for 1 month

I hope my file below weren't too big, I'm not sure how to resize.


----------



## TriniStarr (Dec 29, 2008)

bumping for the ladies who may have missed the rules and details.


----------



## shae101s (Dec 29, 2008)

Okay back to add, that while the picture in my siggy is one of my starting points pics..I have added an album to my fotki with all the pics of my hair in various ways (straightened and also wet and shrunken and length checks). So check that out to my starting point.

Again I am committing to the full 4 sessions, and will deprive myself of goodies/treats/lhcf/internet for two weeks or more if I fail to comply.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ladies, I wish you all luck and hecka hair growth, but unfortunately I will have to sit this out.  I just bought a FHI dryer and flat iron and I will be using heat once a month. I will follow all the other rules along with you guys on the sideline.


----------



## Julyllove (Dec 30, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no meat for two weeks and double exercise for two weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I will post my starting pic later tonight.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## LivingDoll (Dec 30, 2008)

Can someone share an acceptable method for straightening roots after a rollerset?


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 30, 2008)

I am so excited.  This is my first Bootcamp.  I wish everyone well.

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no new products for 30 days_______. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:




*file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Danni/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/Hair%20Pics/Starting%20Length%20Pic%2012-24-08.jpgfile:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Danni/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/Hair%20Pics/Starting%20Length%20Pic%2012-24-08.jpg


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Dec 30, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> Ladies, I wish you all luck and hecka hair growth, but unfortunately I will have to sit this out.  I just bought a FHI dryer and flat iron and I will be using heat once a month. I will follow all the other rules along with you guys on the sideline.



Thanks for sharing.  We'll miss you, and you're always welcome to come back.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Dec 30, 2008)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _____going on a 2 week juice fast__________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Starting pic


----------



## Luscious850 (Dec 30, 2008)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _______No LHCF for 2 weeks________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

*Here is my starting point picture:*

(Please add no later than January 1, 2009)


----------



## ariecares (Dec 30, 2008)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no internet for a week__. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## ReeseNicole (Dec 30, 2008)

I am going to commit to _4___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be  __no soda for a week________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I will be posting my starting pic on January 1

Good Luck Ladies!


----------



## TG2000 (Dec 30, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be:  No makeup purchase until the following bootcamp session. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*

*Picture in Siggy*



(Please add no later than January 1, 2009


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Dec 31, 2008)

I am going to commit to _4_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _No chocolate for a week_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!  My goal is full and healthy APL by Dec 2009.


Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## Garner (Dec 31, 2008)

2009 Bootcamp Question...During deep conditioning treatments can we use a heat cap or steamer or are we limited to the hooded dryer?  Thanks!


----------



## TexturedTresses (Dec 31, 2008)

I am going to commit to *4 *sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *No LHCF for 1 week*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## LunadeMiel (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm going to commit to 4 sessions of Bootcamp. My consequences for violating bootcamp rules is no new books for 1 month... and no juice/soda/sweetened drinks. 
*By the end of this challenge I would like to be at least BSL (I will be 28 months relaxer free and 22 months post BC)
* My protective styles will be bunning, ponytail with bun cage and wash and go (my hair shrinks up to way above my shoulders.
Here is my starting pic


----------



## apemay1969 (Dec 31, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no LHCF for two weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*






I'm going to work on a regimen by stealing some of yours.  I'll edit once I've figured it out.


----------



## Miniaturemom (Dec 31, 2008)

DOES YOUR HAIR WANT TO REAP THE BENEFITS OF BOOTCAMP? 
Sign up now! Cut and paste please  


I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be 2 weeks SpecialK diet- Yuck!. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## ayoung (Dec 31, 2008)

I am going to commit to *2* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *extra treatments and a hardcore protective style for 2 weeks*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Session One: January 1 - March 31  ROLLERSETS
Session Two: April 1 - June 30        ROLLERSETS *until June*
Session Three: July 1- September 30 ?
Session Four: October 1 - December 15 ?

*STARTING PIC *


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 31, 2008)

I am going to commit to _4_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be run/walk on treadmill 20mins before work & after for 1 week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I trimmed today at salon about 1/4 inch off and even out. pic below is before trim, but not much of a difference.


Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 31, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be *No LHCF for 2 weeks*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!! ​
I am so down!  I've already been doing most of the things on the list w/ my weeky visits to the salon.  Last time I talked about bringing in my own deep conditioner, so I'll be taking one for this Sat's rollerset


----------



## Dragone (Dec 31, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no chocolate from 2 weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

*Here is my starting point picture:

**



*​ 
Ahh, we'll see how well a newbie can do compared to the professionals ​


----------



## NappturalWomyn (Dec 31, 2008)

My starting pics are attached. I ended up with some serious breakage during all my futile attempts at a regimen, so I am now back to NL in the back and jaw length in the front. 
My shrinkage is about 50%, but I can live with that. 
I am totally commited to this LHCF bootcamp. I am posting pics. I must be. My goal is to get back to SL in the back and NL in the front. My ultimate goal is APL in the back and front, but I can hold out until 2010 for that one.

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be *no CV soap buys for 2 weeks*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!  I am actually willing to post pics every 3 months, scary.


----------



## 2inspireU (Dec 31, 2008)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _no internet for a week_______. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I will add my new starting picture as my avatar.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 31, 2008)

OK, I'm in for 2 sessions. I'll post my pic tomorrow.


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh I would love to join this challange! I already took my starting point photos but I can't seem to locate the cord to connect my phone to my laptop, so I'll be back with my photos.


I am going to commit to __2__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no social internet for a week_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

ETA: Ok my starting point photo is in my siggy, or at least it will be just as soon as I figure out how to make it show up, lol! 



Here is my starting point picture:
(Please add no later than January 1, 2009)


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Dec 31, 2008)

Garner said:


> 2009 Bootcamp Question...During deep conditioning treatments can we use a heat cap or steamer or are we limited to the hooded dryer?  Thanks!



As far as I know, heat caps and steamers are fine.


----------



## dreamlovermd (Jan 1, 2009)

I am going to commit to __1st and 2nd__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be __No TV in my room for a month__. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!! WOOOOOOW

Excited Very Excited, God I hope I make it through this.


----------



## mikisha (Jan 1, 2009)

I will commit to the four sessions. I can't show my starting point because I just had a weave put in three days ago. My consequence will be eating vegies and nothing else for one month.


----------



## blackpearl81 (Jan 1, 2009)

I am going to commit to *__2__* sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp (for now). * My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be ___*no TV on the day following rule break____ *I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!





Here is my starting poing picture:


----------



## collegeDoll (Jan 1, 2009)

I am going to commit to *4 *sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be NO CHOCOLATE FOR 2 MONTHS!. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*


----------



## mika vs sasha (Jan 1, 2009)

I am going to commit to _4___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ____no lhcf for 2 weeks___________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## healthyhair2 (Jan 1, 2009)

Healthyhair 2 will do all 4 sessions of BOOTCAMP. I am getting my hair relaxed on January 10th.

I am going to commit to _4___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be  no cupcakes for 2 weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## boomboom1027 (Jan 1, 2009)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no shopping for 2 weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## patientlygrowing (Jan 1, 2009)

I am going to commit to _2___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no salty foods for a week*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## babydollhair (Jan 1, 2009)

I am going to commit to _1___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __No__lhcf_for_a_wk________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

starting pic is in avatar.


----------



## lady_godiva (Jan 1, 2009)

Count me in.  I have been hiding my hair since August.  This should be fun.
ETA:  I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no LHCF for two weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture: I will take my hair down during the first part of February.  Can I add a picture then?
(Please add no later than January 1, 2009)


----------



## madamone (Jan 1, 2009)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _No Godiva Strawberry's after weekly weigh in. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## Endlesslegs (Jan 1, 2009)

I am going to commit to  all four sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be No LHCF for 2 weeks and No haagendaaz pralines and cream. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## SouthernTease (Jan 2, 2009)

I am going to commit to 2 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no shopping for 2 weeks. I am super excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:





*


----------



## silentdove13 (Jan 2, 2009)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no cheese for two weeks(I am your regular mouse so this would be torture). I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Since I needed a trim, the picture in my sig is my starting point.

HAPPY NEW YEARS AND HAPPY HAIR GROWING TO ALL.


----------



## Noir (Jan 2, 2009)

I am going to commit to *2 (for now)* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no sweets, juice, soda for one week  *I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## luxe.li. (Jan 2, 2009)

I am going to commit to __1__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __double the exercise regimen, no partying for each day i violate_____________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




natural






straightened


(Please add no later than January 1, 2009)


----------



## princesszmunda (Jan 2, 2009)

Not sure if I am too late but here's a shot! 

I am going to commit to *2* (for right now, maybe more later) sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no beauty related purchases for a month and an extra exercise session a week.* I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I need to find a pic cause I am weaved up right now!


----------



## Blkrose (Jan 2, 2009)

I am going to commit to __*all 4*__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be ________no shopping for one month_______. 

I will be super excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

* Starting point picture below (currently in braids).......*


----------



## Anancy (Jan 2, 2009)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no desserts, crisps, sweets or fast food for a month*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here is my starting pic:


----------



## NappturalWomyn (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted my commitment. Just bought two phony ponies. Let's do this.


----------



## simplyme1985 (Jan 2, 2009)

*DOES YOUR HAIR WANT TO REAP THE BENEFITS OF BOOTCAMP? *
*Sign up now! Cut and paste please * 


I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be suffer a day at the hair salon (i hate hair salons) I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
(in profile album)​


----------



## Ivy_Butter (Jan 2, 2009)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no shopping for the month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

My starting picture is in my avatar.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 2, 2009)

ok, i want to join. so sign me up.
i will only committ to 1 session right now because i love heat.
i want to do this to gain legnth and teach myself how to back away from the flat iron lol. after i finish one session successfuly then i will join the other sessions.
i will be wet bunning a braid out-ing lol most orf the times. i will also do rollersets.


----------



## courtbourt3000 (Jan 3, 2009)

HELP!!!
The only products I use on my hair is tea tree oil-
I have no clue what kind of shampoo, conditioner, method of styling to use for optimal hair health... I want to take the challenge since my hair has been the same length since 9th grade!(I'm now a sophomore in college  



Here is pictures i just took and will take new ones each month


----------



## babydollhair (Jan 3, 2009)

courtbourt3000 said:


> HELP!!!
> The only products I use on my hair is tea tree oil-
> I have no clue what kind of shampoo, conditioner, method of styling to use for optimal hair health... I want to take the challenge since my hair has been the same length since 9th grade!(I'm now a sophomore in college
> 
> ...




Below is a link for newcomers that might can assist you, i got it from the Favorites Stickie in the Hair Forum. Also when i was relaxed i know i used some of the Nexxus products.Elucence Moisture Balance conditioner is good, which can be bought at curlmart. A quick search and the link should give you some products. Welcome to LHCF !!!  

http://journals.fotki.com/dontspeakdefeat/newcomer/


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Why did i think i joined this already?


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ladies that posted starting pics, remember to post ur pics at the end of the challenge..a lot of ladies joined bootcamp 08 myself included but didnt post pics @ the end


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 3, 2009)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no LHCF for 5 days. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture: post when i get home...im @ work*


----------



## Honey-Dip (Jan 3, 2009)

I am going to commit to *3* (I might straighten my hair for our wedding in October) sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no mexican food for one month!* I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 4, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> I'd say it is one pass, because dusting is allowed.


I know I am late but thanks.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2009)

courtbourt3000 said:


> HELP!!!
> The only products I use on my hair is tea tree oil-
> I have no clue what kind of shampoo, conditioner, method of styling to use for optimal hair health... I want to take the challenge since my hair has been the same length since 9th grade!(I'm now a sophomore in college
> 
> ...


 
For a little help, logo on to www.associatedcontent.com and type Audrey Sivasothy in the search field and a few of her hair articles will come up. Look for the one called Building Hair Regimen for Newbies. That should be a great start for  you, okay?


----------



## NappturalWomyn (Jan 4, 2009)

I am now 4 days in, and my hair hates to be twisted. I mean hates it. Took them out last night and it got tangled, and I did the twists the right way, with my own hair. So, it will be extra condish and wash and go for me (I will just squeeze out extra water).


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be *working out twice a day.* I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture: Jan 2, 2009*


----------



## BrittanyH26 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am going to commit to _at least 1_ session(s) of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _______NO LHCF for 2 weeks________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

My starting pic will be posted some time ths week after I relax.


----------



## NappturalWomyn (Jan 4, 2009)

Went nuts. Bought a wig. I am paranoid about wash and go, so I will be weaing a wig during the winter months. It actually resembles what my hair looked like the last time I permed it.


----------



## kimmy89 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am going to commit to  all sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be NO LHCF for 2 weeks and to drink cod liver oil for two weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
 here are my starting pics. 

http://http://public.fotki.com/kinkykurly89/december-18th-2008/imgp2697.html i plan on measuring my braids at each interval

http://public.fotki.com/kinkykurly89/december-18th-2008/imgp2682.html deep condish 

http://public.fotki.com/kinkykurly89/december-18th-2008/imgp2575.html  this is the most recent picture of my with my hair out and product free. its wet so i will take shrinkage into account when i next measure. 

my hair is currently in kinky twist that i done two days ago. i wont take them down until the end of feb.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 4, 2009)

NappturalWomyn said:


> Went nuts. Bought a wig. I am paranoid about wash and go, so I will be weaing a wig during the winter months. It actually resembles what my hair looked like the last time I permed it.




I rally like the wig.  I wish I had the nerve to get one.

What did you use on your twists?  It's possible that they were not moisturized enough.  Maybe you can try braiding under the wig.

*ETA:* Great commitment, that's showing them how to work this challenge.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 4, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I know I am late but thanks.



LOL, no problem.  You're welcome.


----------



## NappturalWomyn (Jan 4, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> I rally like the wig. I wish I had the nerve to get one.
> 
> What did you use on your twists? It's possible that they were not moisturized enough. Maybe you can try braiding under the wig.
> 
> *ETA:* Great commitment, that's showing them how to work this challenge.


 
I actually have a lot of small braids in my hair now, and I will be wearing that under the wig. Honestly, while I am doing intense workouts this winter, and the fact that Jersey weather is so wacky; the wig is my best option. 
I was using QB AOHC/OHHB to do the twists and using ORS gel to help keep them together. 
Thanks for the support nod.


----------



## RosesBlack (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm late with my starting pic(gotta love not being able to find your camera cord) but here it is.







Two sessions!! APL here I come!

Freshly texlaxed yesterday. 

I am stretching 20 weeks at least. Bunning. 

I'm tweaking my reggie a little because this overly cold weather has my skin and hair tripping


----------



## twilight80 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok, I know I'm late but I really want to join this challange. 

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no new hair products or hair candy for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Spelmanite'12 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am going to commit to at least ___3_ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _______Drinking 3 bottles of water a day for a week________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
In my signature


----------



## poeticmusiqu (Jan 5, 2009)

I am in! Im a little late but I really would like to join. I am going to commit to 4 sessions. My punishment for volating Boot camp rules will be no youtube(Im addicted lol) and sweets for 2 weeks!

Here is my starting picture from the front.






Here my starting picture from the back.







*Hair Type*: 3c/4a
100% Natural since April 2007
*Current Length*: Neck Length (NL)
*Goal at End of 1st 2 Sessions (June 30):* Shoulder Length (SL)
*Goal at End of Challenge:* Arm Pit Length (APL)
*Final Hair Goal:* Waist Length (WL)
*Other Challenges: *Deep Conditioner, Shoulder Length, Thicker Hair Challenge, Arm Pit length Challenges


----------



## pazyamor (Jan 5, 2009)

OMG I am so late!!! But here it is:

I am going to commit to  at least 2 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no chocolate for one week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


My starting pic is:


----------



## Tarae (Jan 5, 2009)

I am going to commit to *2 *sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be *50 extra crunches a night for 1 week*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I'll post my starting pic tomorrow or Wed. after my rollerset.


----------



## NuBraveHeart (Jan 5, 2009)

I am going to commit to at least _2_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _doing 2-a-days at the gym for a week_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

that's it. i've committed. i have this and the arm pit by december 2009 challenge to try out.  god help us.  god help us all...


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 5, 2009)

Posting my beginning picture. I have more pictures in my fotki and a list of products I use in my journal. I recently added OCT.


----------



## WonderfullyMade (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok, I was having computer issues, but here are my starting pics.  My hair was flat iron on December 30, as to not interfere wit the challenge rules .


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 7, 2009)

I am going to commit to _2___ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be ___Extra workouts ____________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!





Dec 15 pony shot


----------



## monieluv (Jan 7, 2009)

i know i'm late, but here is my starting point.  good luck to everyone.


----------



## Channie (Jan 9, 2009)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _No internet for a week_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*





​


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 11, 2009)

I am going to commit to __2 (for now)__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be __no candy for a week_____. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Don't have a starting pic yet, but it's coming!


----------



## wish4length (Jan 11, 2009)

This is NOT very easy for me, but I'm hanging in there.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jan 11, 2009)

wish4length said:


> This is NOT very easy for me, but I'm hanging in there.


 
I feel you! But then I visualize my goal; once it's over, it's over and you'll be happy you stuck with it!


----------



## Amelia456 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok, I signed up on time but I am mega late with my pledge.

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no new products for one month______ I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I will be adding new pics soon.


----------



## SunnyDelight (Jan 11, 2009)

I thought I had already joined this challenge.  I am in.  All 4 sessions.  consequences for violating will be no new products.


----------



## *KP* (Jan 11, 2009)

I think I may have already used up my pass.  I rollerset but then I blew out my roots (only).  Does that count or not?


----------



## Channie (Jan 11, 2009)

special_k said:


> I think I may have already used up my pass.  I rollerset but then I blew out my roots (only).  Does that count or not?



Yup. It counts.  Blowdrying is direct heat.
Next time (anytime before April) you have to execute your punishment.


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok I signed up early but I think there may have been two threads, anyway here I am again. My starting point is in my siggy 

I am going to commit to __2__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no social internet for a week_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## healthyhair2 (Jan 11, 2009)

I relaxed yesterday at a salon , so I wanted to post my pictures. I did have a trim because my ends were badly knotted. I was sad to lose the length but couldn't avoid it.


----------



## *KP* (Jan 12, 2009)

Channie said:


> Yup. It counts.  Blowdrying is direct heat.
> Next time (anytime before April) you have to execute your punishment.



Oh man, this is going to be harder than I thought! erplexed

I was hoping to use my pass on my holiday next month.

Are there any relaxer stretchers on this challenge?  How do you take care of your roots?


----------



## LovinLocks (Jan 12, 2009)

I am going to commit to __2__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _____No Internet Surfing for 2 days - including checking e-mail___. 
I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## Kiki82 (Jan 12, 2009)

special_k said:


> Oh man, this is going to be harder than I thought! erplexed
> 
> I was hoping to use my pass on my holiday next month.
> 
> Are there any relaxer stretchers on this challenge? How do you take care of your roots?


 
I apply kids organic shea butter to the new growth to detangle and I usually wear a very puffy bantu knots, braid outs...but that is after I roller set my hair....


----------



## LivingDoll (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm thinking I won't last on this challenge...I guess I'll be drinking a lot of water! I've been rollersetting but I have to straighten my roots. I can't wear a bun in winter because I commute and wear a lot of hats...I don't like twists and knots...I don't know what to do!


----------



## oooop2 (Jan 12, 2009)

Doing well...Keeping my hair moisturized and wearing twist.  Here is thriving....


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 12, 2009)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no LHCF for a week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## Shanh30 (Jan 12, 2009)

I am going to commit to 3 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no internet for 24 hours . I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Session One: January 1 - March 31(a little late)
Session Two: April 1 - June 30
Session Three: July 1- September 30

Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## changedlife (Jan 12, 2009)

I am good so far.  I haven't broken the rules, I am hennaying right now


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 12, 2009)

I am still doing good. I will be relaxing on the 19th of Feb, so I am so ready to see some growth.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 12, 2009)

I am also hanging in there real strong - no heat, no cutting, no trimming so far. I just took my braids down and after washing and treating my hair, I will have a weave installed on Thursday. I will wear it for about 3 weeks, remove, relax, treat and add a color rinse on my hair and re-install my sew in for another 5 weeks.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm doing fine with the challenge so far.  I moisturize and braid in 4 or 5 plaits at night, and bun in the morning.  I'm combing only once per week, and that is when I detangle under running water with conditioner in my hair.  The deep cond. challenge helps me to meet the dc'ing portion of bootcamp.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 12, 2009)

Holding on.  I really wanted to break out the blow dryer and flat iron yesterday after I washed, strange thing, I have never felt the urge as strongly as I did yesterday.  But then I remembered I can lay in bed after I rollerset, watch tv and get on LHCF.  The rollerset won.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jan 12, 2009)

I am hanging in there. I just discovered twistouts= my new love. So I'm still cowashing daily.


----------



## terrigood (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi, I'm a new member and would like to start with my first challenge.

I am going to commit to _*2__* sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be __*30 minutes of aerobics everyday for a week*________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Sorry, Pic is sideways.  Will take better pic. later. 
*Here is my starting point picture:*
(Please add no later than January 1, 2009)


----------



## LivingDoll (Jan 13, 2009)

Okay ladies...I'm going to take myself out of the challenge. I'm not gonna be able to do it. Although I am following the rules for the most part, I am finding that I need to straighten my roots after I rollerset. I will be following everyone's progress and wish everyone the best of luck. I'm officially a "Bootcamp Dropout"


----------



## I_shure_do_wish (Jan 13, 2009)

Well im in, 08 bootcamp (esp the last session) has been a good one this year im sticking to guidelines as if my life depended on it. Woah I sound paranoid...but anyways I will commmit to 4 sessions and my consequence will be no LHCF for a 2 weeks. I will incorporate my results in my on-line blog once I re-launch it. HHG EVERYONE.


----------



## Born Again Natural (Jan 13, 2009)

Ughhhh!!!! How mad am I.... I'm 12 days too late. I can blame my newbie status for the cause of that. Well I'll try to participate in spirit and post my progress in my ablum.

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## lovleelilie (Jan 14, 2009)

lovleelilie said:


> I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be No New Product for One Month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
> 
> I will post my starting pic this weekend!


 
So clearly I'm a bit late on the starting pic but here it is:


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 14, 2009)

special_k said:


> I joined the 08 challenge but didn't take it seriously but in 09 I am ready!  I protective style 90% of the time now anyway.
> 
> *I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no new shoes for 2 months. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!*
> 
> ...



Your hair is absolutely beautiful.  This is how mine looks relaxed and flat ironed.  I can't wait until I have some length!!!

Blessings,
cj


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jan 15, 2009)

ajacks said:


> No phone for an entire week!!! Now that is an extreme punishment.


 

Girl and people that know me, knows that I love my phone,lol.


----------



## kimmy89 (Jan 16, 2009)

hi ladies any tips to help me keep my hands out of my head?? its annoying, i've become obsessed, everyday i measure the roots of my kinky twist to see if i got any growth.


----------



## changedlife (Jan 16, 2009)

I am still good with the challenged.  I am DCning right now for 2 hours


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 16, 2009)

kimmy89 said:


> hi ladies any tips to help me keep my hands out of my head?? its annoying, i've become obsessed, everyday i measure the roots of my kinky twist to see if i got any growth.



I'm not sure, does knowing that hair only grows and average of 1/2" per month help?  That would be only +/- 1/8" per week.  When I think of that, I just don't want to go to the effort of trying to measure 1/8" a week.  So I just forget about my hair growth and concentrate on health.  For me, taking pics and just forgetting about growth some months works.


----------



## kimmy89 (Jan 16, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> I'm not sure, does knowing that hair only grows and average of 1/2" per month help?  That would be only +/- 1/8" per week.  When I think of that, I just don't want to go to the effort of trying to measure 1/8" a week.  So I just forget about my hair growth and concentrate on health.  For me, taking pics and just forgetting about growth some months works.



Thank you, i just have to control myself. It was easier when i was weaved up, the only thing about that was i wasn't caring for it as well as i am now.


----------



## Mom23 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have been doing good so far...keeping up with the deep conditioning and just trying to keep my hair moisturized and happy. I'm looking forward to getting out of the twa stage.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jan 16, 2009)

So far so good for me too. I've been Dc-ing 2x/wk. I did an overnight with hairveda stirinilah on Tuesday. Since this weekend is going to be full for me I'm going to wash and DC tonight (with AO HSR- for the 1st time). I've been wearing wigs and half wigs and buns/ponytails (I baggy my bun and put on a ponytail). I've been wearing the front of my hair in cornrows. This has helped me from manipulating my hair too much.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 16, 2009)

I finally added my *starting point pics* to my original post:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=6567307&postcount=140


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2009)

I am still doing great so far. I just took my braids extensions down a few days ago and is now DCing for 2 weeks and getting ready for my relaxer next Sunday. I think I'll be getting my braids re-done soon after that for my 5 week long trip to Nebraska.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 17, 2009)

Havent broken any rules yet....


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 17, 2009)

I've managed to go two weeks without a comb or brush (I use my hands to detangle). I moisturize daily, deep condition 1x a week, and using OCT every other day as a leave in. My hair is currently in twists under a wig.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 17, 2009)

Y'all, I am bagging right now.  I am officially 9 weeks post today.  I wasn't intending on a stretch, but I think I may wait a little longer to relax.  I am baggying right now and have been since this morning when I started to clean up the house.  I juiced my hair up with Cantu Shea Butter Leave In.  I will wash it shortly and maybe do a Tresemme Hot oil treatment.  I want to rollerset, but I really don't know if I have the patience to roll it and sit under the dryer.  I hate that part.  Otherwise,  I haven't used heat(yet)


----------



## Dragone (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey everyone! I decided to 'straighten' my hair for the first time in a few months. I did a wet-to-dry press and it actually worked really well! I dc'd with ORS replenishing pack and used Nexxus heat protectant. It's straight enough for me to have fun with it and my hair felt very cool during the process, not hot like when stylists blowdry my hair first. I might do a saran wrap to night to get it straighter, but here is what it looks like now:






I have been behaving myself otherwise . I bought some Hairveda products and so far they are _amazing_. I am officially a junkie.


----------



## ladytee2 (Jan 19, 2009)

I havent broken any rules.


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Jan 19, 2009)

I know i'm late but I gotta join this challenge.. I will change my dates to reflect when I joined... My ends have been splitting and I think i need to do more protective styling.. I haven't retained much length at all because I keep having to trim... I"M soooo mad!


I am going to commit to __2__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _2 a days at the gym for 5 days. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## LiberianGirl (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm still doing great and haven't broken any rules.  I plan to use my heat pass in late Feb or early March. I will post when I use my pass.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 19, 2009)

I used my heat pass its in my siggy.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jan 19, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> I used my heat pass its in my siggy. I guess I'm not eating meat and fish this week.


 

Someone else correct me if I'm wrong but, I think you only need to punish yourself if you use up your heat passes, then use heat. Like, you can use it once this session, that's why it's a pass, but if you do it again, then you have to suffer the consequences.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jan 19, 2009)

Simply_Kelz said:


> Someone else correct me if I'm wrong but, I think you only need to punish yourself if you use up your heat passes, then use heat. Like, you can use it once this session, that's why it's a pass, but if you do it again, then you have to suffer the consequences.



Simply Kelz, I believe you are correct.  After you use the initial pass for the quarter, then you are held accountable for any violation after that.  So how are you doing so far?  I haven't used any heat since December '08.  I mostly wet bun and keep my hair covered with a scarf and knit hat when outdoors.


----------



## Liberianmami26 (Jan 19, 2009)

ive used my heat pass for my bangs only that was it so i cant do anything until april which is ok cuz im getting my braids put back in anyway but ive been doing good so far


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 19, 2009)

Simply_Kelz said:


> Someone else correct me if I'm wrong but, I think you only need to punish yourself if you use up your heat passes, then use heat. Like, you can use it once this session, that's why it's a pass, but if you do it again, then you have to suffer the consequences.


 

Oh okay, yeah that makes sense!


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 19, 2009)

I actually have stuck to the rules on this challenge! I am so proud of myself! I do plan on using my heat pass after my stretch. I haven't actually decided how long I'm going to stretch this time, though. My aim is for 4 months. I have been doing 3 month stretches. Maybe I can make it to 6!


----------



## Ivie184 (Jan 19, 2009)

So far so good.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm doing good, I'll be relaxing on the 30th hopefully I'll be back at WSL.


----------



## NappturalWomyn (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm doing good with this so far. I am so addicted to Aubrey Organics right now. Not even funny. Currently, I have the baking soda/conditioner mix on my head. We'll see. ((cheesy grin)). 
Oh, for anyone having problems with ayruvedic powders, I highly recommend Motions Moisture Plus. I took Hesh Amla, Brahim, Hennara, and Neem powders (just as an experiment) and mixed in into the Motions (by itself-blah, with powders-FABULOUS!!)
If the paste and rinses are too much, this is just a suggestion. It's one of the best cheap conditioners ever.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2009)

I am still hanging in there too. I haven't needed to use any of my passes as yet. I will be needing a trim soon but I'm really not sure when I will do it but I know that my punishment is no food for a whole day if I do trim it.


----------



## ayoung (Jan 19, 2009)

Doing well 

Used no heat. Still stretching. Rollersetting.


----------



## MissMusic (Jan 19, 2009)

I used a heat pass yesterday and I trimmed quite a bit, so I think I x-ed myself out of this challenge.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jan 19, 2009)

I know I'm going to want a trim sometime this year .. hmmm .. probably not until .. Spring or Summer though. Maybe Fall.

I've been doing good with the rules, been cowashing daily, wearing twistouts daily, and detangling once a week.


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm hanging in there as well.  No heat, non-stop twists & twist-outs, no trims, DCing weekly...


----------



## kami11213 (Jan 19, 2009)

Things are ok w/ me, I'm close to 15 weeks post and and my new growth is crazy... I've been washing, conditioning and airdrying b/c it's just easier for me. I'll be using my pass in 3 weeks when I relax and straighten...


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 19, 2009)

I am 23 weeks post relaxer and sooo proud of myself.  No heat (only heat cap for DC)- I wash and DC 2x a week and moisturizing my NG like a MUG...I am using Hairveda Shea Butter....But I feel like I need a better moisturizer...I need this NG MOIST! 

I was going to use my pass for my sister's wedding in March...but I may get braids in two weeks so I may use it then (need to flat iron NG before the braider rips the NG outta my head tryin to relax it). 

We can DO this ladies!!!


----------



## wish4length (Jan 19, 2009)

This is tough, but i've only been using a dome hair dryer to get my hair about 80% dry... my hair seems to have grown a bit since my last relaxer on Dec. 20


----------



## jahzyira (Jan 19, 2009)

I hate buns!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oooop2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Been DC'ing like crazy and co-washing nightly.  Currently wearing my hair in twist/twistouts for winter.


----------



## Stepiphanie (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm doing good. Have been sticking to the rules, cowashing 1x/wk dcing 2x/wk, air dry, no direct heat. The only thing is because my hair is soo short styling (except for wash day) is really limited. I'm currently 4 wks post and aiming for my first 12 wks stretch, may get a wig soon not sure.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm still doing well, and sticking to the btcmp rules.  I bun in some fashion every day, and at night I moisturize and make about 5 braids.  Hang in there ladies!  The benefits at the end will be so worth it.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just checking in--doing well, no direct heat. keeping it moistured and proteinized. Every now and then I eyeball the flat iron and blow dryer. I think its just knowing I am not allowed to touch it, cuz I never really used them often before. But I def I have some growth & my hair feels healthy, and no splits!


----------



## Sugarhoneyicetea (Jan 19, 2009)

Everything is going well so far, with each wash I'm noticing my hair is more and more manageable since my BC the last week of Dec.  I'm still wearing my hair in twists under a wig, I re-twist and co-wash my hair once a week and noticed yesterday a huge change in my hair from just the start of this challenge. My curls were much tighter and when my hair dried got matted and hard. Now my hair is much softer and the curls are looser, I think it may be from using a heating cap while I DC.  I added jojoba oil to my leave in of cantu shea butter, EVCO and EVOO and noticed the mixture left my hair extremely soft and moisturized.


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Jan 20, 2009)

So I took down my sew in this weekend, did a clarify and deep condition, and I was so tempted to blow dry, but I am proud to say that I air dried instead!  I air dried in one ponytail then braided my hair up for a week of wiggin it.


----------



## Moneek71 (Jan 21, 2009)

I know that I am late, very late to be exact---- but I am very new to LHCF (just joined Jan. 20). I will completely understand if it is too late to be accepted, however, if you have the space I would be elated to join you all in this Challenge.

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _No Starbucks for 1 week_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:
__________________
~2009 CHALLENGES~ LHCF BOOTCAMP 2009\Let's Get it Crackin! MID-BACK 09\Bun for Growth 09\OCT & MT 09\WL 09


----------



## Moneek71 (Jan 21, 2009)

Moneek71 said:


> I know that I am late, very late to be exact---- but I am very new to LHCF (just joined Jan. 20). I will completely understand if it is too late to be accepted, however, if you have the space I would be elated to join you all in this Challenge.
> 
> I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _No Starbucks for 1 week_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
> 
> ...



Oops! I'm really new at this...


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jan 22, 2009)

Question: Can someone define "trim" for me?

Because I've been toying with the idea of clipping about a quarter off my ends, probably 3-4 times this year. I used ALOT of heat towards the end of 2008 and I haven't have a trim since Jan. 08.


----------



## socurlyqt (Jan 23, 2009)

bump! bump


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jan 23, 2009)

Dropping out. I need to trim.

Too bad, I had high hopes.

I'm still following the rules though, I'm not going to let my hair go down the tube.

Good luck to every else!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2009)

Okay ladies, I used up my pass for this quarter today - I got a trim because I had to. My ends looked a little too thin for me but in addition to that, I'm transitioning to texlaxing my hair from this month on. My stylist suggest I keep it trimmed because of the demarcation line while I transition. I will only be trimming right after a relaxer though which will be once every quarter anyway, so I'm still able to go on with htis challenge, thank God.


----------



## TCatt86 (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm doing good.  Wigged it for a week with twist under, then wore a twistout with those twist, then twisted it for a week, now I'm just bunning it, which I think I will do for the remainder of the week.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 24, 2009)

Still havent broken any rules...I will be using my quarterly passes soon (mid Feb).


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jan 24, 2009)

Simply_Kelz said:


> Dropping out. I need to trim.
> 
> Too bad, I had high hopes.
> 
> ...



Babez you don't have to drop out!!! You can use your pass to trim!!! Now get back in hea!!


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jan 24, 2009)

Yall I ain't even gonna lie.....I haven't been following ANYBODY's bootcamp.  When I say I've been bad I've been bad.  My dandruff has come back cuz I don't cowash anymore.  I don't do protective styles. My hair had grown a bit...I think I got cocky and wore it out a lot in December....yeah it's back short again.  *sigh* When will i ever learn. I think to punish myself and help my hair I'm going to cowash everyday for two weeks.  For the other two weeks I'll get back on my regimen....I'll keep postin (Prolly everyday .....) to make sure that I get back on and stay on track....oh Lord please wish me luck


----------



## patientlygrowing (Jan 24, 2009)

I haven't posted since I joined, but I'm still on track. I've been basically bunning it but have also worn a bantu out one week. I will most likely use my pass when it is time for my touch up next month. I'll post an updated pic too hopefully I'll be able to see some growth since Nov '08.

This year I will be doing 4 touch ups since I'm new to stretching. I am thinking about texlaxing...any suggestions? Maybe I'll search another thread for the info.

Keep it going ladies!!!!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jan 24, 2009)

SimpleKomplexity said:


> Babez you don't have to drop out!!! You can use your pass to trim!!! Now get back in hea!!


 
 I was going to do about 3 trims this year (1/3 of an inch each time) and use direct heat a max. of 3 times per session. I had it all mapped out.

I'm not going to fall off, I was still following most of the rules, I just needed some more rewards, aka direct heat passes.

I want to enjoy my hair as it grows out, last year sucked.


----------



## kimmy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

hi everyone!! just checking in, I have been braided up for 4 weeks and a plan on going another four, I am DCing and cowashing once a week. Because of this my roots feel  super soft. The only problem im having is perfecting my daily moisturiser. Im using glycerine & water but i feel that its missing something. any recommendations?


----------



## NappturalWomyn (Jan 24, 2009)

DCing right now. Sitting under heated bonnet with henna, alma, brahmi, shikakai powders mixed into Motions Moisture Max, will be plugged in for about 25 more minutes. I am DETERMINED to meet some form of hair goal this year...I am no length checking until June.


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 25, 2009)

NappturalWomyn said:


> DCing right now. Sitting under heated bonnet with henna, alma, brahmi, shikakai powders mixed into Motions Moisture Max, will be plugged in for about 25 more minutes. I am DETERMINED to meet some form of hair goal this year...I am no length checking until June.




I soooo don't want to length check, but I don't think I can wait until June.  You are so brave!   When I take my twists down soon to give my edges a rest and to get my hair really clean and conditioned for a few weeks, I will probably use my pass.  I have to relax it anyway;  it's been 5 months now...

I like this challenge;  it's hard, but it will be sooo worth it when I see my hair in December!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 25, 2009)

SimpleKomplexity said:


> Yall I ain't even gonna lie.....I haven't been following ANYBODY's bootcamp.  When I say I've been bad I've been bad.  My dandruff has come back cuz I don't cowash anymore.  I don't do protective styles. My hair had grown a bit...I think I got cocky and wore it out a lot in December....yeah it's back short again.  *sigh* When will i ever learn. I think to punish myself and help my hair I'm going to cowash everyday for two weeks.  For the other two weeks I'll get back on my regimen....I'll keep postin (Prolly everyday .....) to make sure that I get back on and stay on track....oh Lord please wish me luck



SK, girl at least you're honest.  Don't worry, you'll get committed to bootcamp when you see the benefits after the 1st quarter.  We're pulling for you sweetie.

-----------------------

Okay, as for me, I'm still doing well.  So far, I haven't broken any rules or been tempted to.  My personal goal is to make it through the entire year without breaking any bootcamp rules, or using a pass.  I pray that I can do it.yep:


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 25, 2009)

Haven't broken any rules. Daily moisturizing, deep conditioning weekly, OCT daily, and wearing twists under a wig.


----------



## Mom23 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have been doing pretty good so far. Deep conditioning and twisting my hair at night. Moisturizing and daily co-washes.  My hair seems to be doing so much better. Not as dry.  I'm loving bootcamp so far...


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 25, 2009)

BUMP.......


----------



## Julyllove (Jan 25, 2009)

I have been doing pretty well so far. I have been wearing buns whenever I leave the house. I think I want to get a little more creative with my buns, so I'll be trying some new things. Hopefully, they will turn out okay.


----------



## Gemini350z (Jan 25, 2009)

I have been doing well.  last week I did a dark brown rinse, and rollerset my hair then let it airdry.  After I took the rollers out I kept it up with pin curls.  I have been using my OCT/MTG mix and can already notice some new growth coming in that I would start to notice around 4 weeks post.  Today I am going to do a partial sewin with some ep relaxed straight hair.  I will not use direct heat, I will try to go a different route, maybe wrapping my hair at night.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 25, 2009)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _No hair products for 2 months. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
Good Luck ladies.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jan 25, 2009)

Just checking in with you all, I have been sick, but better now. I have been doing well, I have had my protective style sew in extensions in since last month, I still wash and DC ounce a week every saturday as yall know is my hair day. NO DIRECT HEAT, the last DIRECT HEAT I have used was summer of 2008 . I'm doing well, and proud that you ladies are as well.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 25, 2009)

I am holding on...6 months post relaxer and I will be getting braids next week


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 25, 2009)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> Just checking in with you all, *I have been sick, but better now.* I have been doing well, I have had my protective style sew in extensions in since last month, I still wash and DC ounce a week every saturday as yall know is my hair day. NO DIRECT HEAT, the last DIRECT HEAT I have used was summer of 2008 . I'm doing well, and proud that you ladies are as well.



Glad you're back and feeling better.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Sweet1977 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello Everyone,
I can't say I have been doing that well. I have been washing my hair every week like I am supposed to, but end up blowdrying and flat ironing. I then just put my hair in a ponytail all week until the next wash. I tried doing the rollerset, HATED IT.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks like most of you are doing well, those of you who fell off GET BACK ON!! LOL
No direct heat for me, since before the challenge started. I've been roller setting, wet bunning, braiding and air drying. I've also started my Ayurvedic reggie. Hopefully I can do my first Henna at the end of this week. I'm almost 7 months into my transition, and I'm getting better with my natural texture.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 26, 2009)

Things have been going great for me on the challenge. Currently, I am washing/deep conditioning my hair M,W, and F and moisturizing & sealing twice a day. Recently, I started taking multivitamins, silica, biotin, and b-complex 50 and drinking a ton of water(my average is 80-120 oz.+) a day and this is really helping both my skin and hair it seems. I am keeping my head covered at all times with wigs, scarfs, or hats and this is really helping me to keep to low manipulation. In the next couple of months, I plan on adding msm and efa oil to my vitamin regimen(haven't decided on the brands though but I have time).


----------



## oooop2 (Jan 26, 2009)

Checking in:
Currently wearing my hair in twist.  Used a pass and flat-ironed my hair.  Wore my hair flat-ironed Thurs-Sunday.  Decided that I prefer my fro much better.

Cowashing nightly.  Applying my Banana-Coconut milk hair mask to hair for 1hr prior to co-washing.  Still using my Rosemary-Sage spritz 2x/day.  Applying whipped shea butter and aloe gel to scalp and sealing ends w/ castor oil.


----------



## ebonimama (Jan 27, 2009)

Boot camp is going great.  I've fine tuned and simplified my regimen and it's all just smooth sailing until June when I should meet my goal length of MBL.  

I've started using the ayurvedic powders and I can't believe what a difference it's made in my hair.  I've been plagued with little pieces of hair breaking off when I moisturize from the beginning of my journey.  that has completely stopped!  My hair is thicker and stronger than it's been since I started relaxing.

Here is my simplified regimen for your review.

I wash with ayurvedic powders once a week.  I use 1/2 tsp of shakaikai, 1 teaspoon of maka, and 1 tsp of amla powder.  I add one cup of hot water and 1 cup of warm water and mix.  I then strain through a knee high twice.  I then get in the shower and rinse my hair for about 5 minutes with warm water.  Then I pour my mixture over my head making sure I get the front as well as the back.  Next I add joico conditioner and put on my shower cap.  After bathing, I rinse get out of the shower deep condition 20 minutes under my heat cap using ors and olive oil.  I rinse and detangle under the shower.  I moisturize with S curl (lightly) seal with evoo and vatika oil, wet bun it and I'm done.  This is just once a week.

I can't leave out the henna factor either.  I henna my hair once a month.  I do it for strength, shine, and color.  My hair color is a vibrant red I love it!!!  The henna works wonders for the thickness and strength.  Ladies do not sleep on ayurvedic powders.  I wish I had started at the very beginning of my journey!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jan 28, 2009)

so i disappeared for 2 weeks because i used heat and had to be punished! lol. but now i am back with a vengeance and a new reggie!!

I am now using the Curly Girl Method!!!

I cowash every other day and rinse with water on the day in between; I clarify when necessary; moisturize and seal every night

staple products: Suave Naturals Tropical Coconut, Hollywood Beauty Olive Oil, honey, baking soda

I then put the hair in a puff/bun and its a wrap!


----------



## Anancy (Jan 28, 2009)

Im doing good, i've been wearing my hair in a bun everyday.  Trying my best not the comb/brush it everyday.  I just spray and moisterise my hair every morning, stick it in a bun and carefully brush the front with my denman to make it look smooth.

I don't want to wear buns for long so i'll have to make the effort to put it in twists this weekend.

Im keeping my regime really simple, just washing and d/c 1x a week and moisterising daily.  I want to keep my hands out of my hair so I'll see how that goes.


----------



## shae101s (Jan 28, 2009)

Just checking in to give an update:

So far I have not broken the rules..I have worn my hair in low manipulation puff,
But now I have chosen to wear it in plaits and for a month or 2 at a time. 

I've been washing using ayurveda and doing massages and the deep conditioning. So it's been working out thus far.


----------



## RosesBlack (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm doing good with this session. I thought I might have to use my pass but wound up not having to. YAY.


----------



## Amelia456 (Jan 28, 2009)

Sadly to say, I blow dried twice this month.  Once for my trip to D.C. to see Obama get sworn in and once yesterday because I wanted to dust my ends and I find it easier to dust if my hair is blow dried.  Because I blow dried i cannot be any new product for a while.  
On a happier note, I have been dcing weekly, pre-pooing, baggying, and wearing protective styles daily.


----------



## Born Again Natural (Jan 28, 2009)

I officially joined the forum a couple days after the cut off date for this bootcamp, but I have been participating anyway...

So here's my update: I've been pretty consistent with my reggie, I just ordered HairVeda and Ayurveda products to add to my reggie, so it will be tweaked in the coming weeks. I've been wearing my hair in a bun for most of this month and for the past week in flexi rods. I'm considering braiding my hair up in individuals to steer me from the heat and more "permenante" protective style (since I'll me paying $175.00 for it..it's going to stay quite a while)...which I'm thinking will last for 2 months. And while braided will make sure to stillmy hair.

And that concludes my update


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 29, 2009)

Checking in: Haven't broken any rules. Thinking about doing a 2 step Aphogee treatment this weekend.


----------



## kami11213 (Jan 29, 2009)

Checking in... haven't broke any rules, yet... just washing and DC weekly then putting my hair in one braid and pinning it up until my next wash, very low maintenance. Next week I relax after a 17 week stretch


----------



## *KP* (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm still here, I lasted way longer than I did last year.  My hair looks a hot mess but I have avoided heat (have already used my pass!).  I'm going on holiday next month and I have NO PASSES!  I'll have to just wear my hair in a flexirod set or braidout if I want to leave it down.


----------



## Gemini350z (Jan 29, 2009)

I did a sew-in yesterday, so that will help me retain some length hopefully.  I wrap it at night so I dont have to use any heat on my hair that is left out, which is only a little at the top.

I still use my mt/oct mix on my scalp every other day!!  

YAY im so excited to see some progress at the end of this journey!


----------



## Thoroughbred (Jan 30, 2009)

I am quite late, Is it still ok to start the challenge?  Assuming it is here is my pledge and photo


I am going to commit to* 4 sessions* of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no matcha for 3 days. *I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## vnaps (Jan 30, 2009)

i'm discovering so much about my hair.....


----------



## Thoroughbred (Jan 30, 2009)

I am new at this, I think I just figured out how to subscribe to this thread


----------



## oooop2 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Thoroughbred...I'm also in Japan (Kobe).

Currently wearing my hair in twistouts after wearing chunky twist for a few days.  Planning on washing/dcing on Sunday.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm contemplating using my heat pass at my next touch-up. I haven't had my hair professionally done for about 6months now (ETA: except for the $10 rollerset), and it would really be a nice treat to do that, since I will have some extra money... :scratchch It would also be a nice treat for myself for actually sticking with this challenge.  I will definitely post if I do.


----------



## ayoung (Jan 30, 2009)

Still hanging...rollersets rollersets and more rollersets.


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 30, 2009)

Time to come clean: I've slacked all week; not really wearing a protective style.    I used my pass already since I got off to a slow start at the beginning, so I am on my salad-only lunch diet next week, and I WILL get back on track.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 30, 2009)

So far so good.  I am in braids so I havent needed a pass.  I D/C every Sunday.  I have a question though, when is the end of the first session and do we have a reveal at that time?  I will be in braids until the first week in March so I wanna be able to have a pic ready.

Because I am doing the C&G this year I expect things to be easy.


----------



## terrigood (Jan 30, 2009)

So far I am doing pretty good.  Just washed hair (Tresemme)this afternoon and DC (Herbal Essentials)for 30 min.  Did a wash and go....pulled hair to the side and twists on several pieces of hair (for more texture). Sprayed a Leave in Conditioner on hair then added hair Aloe Gel. Wrapped hair in scarf and used hood dryer about 1 hour. Took hair from side and pinned down into a bun.


----------



## Ivie184 (Jan 31, 2009)

So, yesterday...I took out my Senegalese twists that I've had in since November, detangled, washed, dc with henna (mix consisted of henna, honey, Elasta DPR-11 and amla), applied my leave-in,airdried in fatty twists over night and will be Senegalese twisting my hair again and leaving them in until April (I will be washing and dcing while my hair is in twists). BTW, I made APL and I will be updating my fotki with pics shortly


----------



## EbonyMajesty (Jan 31, 2009)

Is it too late to join? If it isn't count me in. I have attached some starting pics below.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 31, 2009)

OSAMENE said:


> So, yesterday...I took out my Senegalese twists that I've had in since November, detangled, washed, dc with henna (mix consisted of henna, honey, Elasta DPR-11 and amla), applied my leave-in,airdried in fatty twists over night and will be Senegalese twisting my hair again and leaving them in until April (I will be washing and dcing while my hair is in twists). BTW, I made APL and I will be updating my fotki with pics shortly


Congratulations on reaching APL OSAMENE.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 31, 2009)

I will be getting my extension braids put in again next weekend. I can't wait because they are helping me out a great deal with my texlax transition.


----------



## kawista9 (Jan 31, 2009)

These are some pictures of my hair styles in January 2009. I did do some bunning...but I mostly did roller wraps...I did them for the first time this year and I think they look good and I did some braid outs...I don't like them too much but I think it is good for my hair and it is a descent style so i guess... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy...


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 1, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I will be getting my extension braids put in again next weekend. I can't wait because they are helping me out a great deal with my texlax transition.


 
Will you be posting pictures of your braids in your fotki??


----------



## Aggie (Feb 1, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> Will you be posting pictures of your braids in your fotki??


 
I wasn't going to but now that you asked, I just might put some in there. Thanks for the reminder aa9746. I will be getting them put in a little shorter than I normally do, so it makes sense to add pics of them to my fotki.


----------



## gabulldawg (Feb 2, 2009)

I used heat on my roots yesterday. My hair is really getting hard to handle. I'm about 4 months post and have never stretched this long before!! I am planning on getting a touch-up by the end of this week. I can't take it anymore.


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 2, 2009)

Trying to be more creative w/ my hair.  Decided to try CurlyNikki's TnC method. Washed/DC'd hair yesterday.  Applied castor oil, coconut oil, and shea butter to hair and placed in large twist.  Then I applied some neat rollers I found at a 100 yen ($1) store.

Not quite like Nikki's but I enjoyed the extra bounce in my hair today


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 2, 2009)

^^^
Very pretty results!


----------



## needshealthnlength (Feb 2, 2009)

I will use my heat pass today hopefully I'll have some length lol if so i'll post a picture if not then i wont post a picture lol


----------



## Garner (Feb 2, 2009)

So far, I have been doing well.  I am 29 wks into my transitioning journey.  Continuing with weekly washing, DT w/ heat or steam, weekly detangling (while sopping wet w/ conditioner), low manipulation, dusting, supplements, and protective styling.  I do not plan to use my pass as of yet.


----------



## patientlygrowing (Feb 2, 2009)

Ugh! I used my heat pass yesterday. I was trying to hold out until I got my relaxer (in 17 days) oh well. I think now I will get a weave this week to help the stretch along with no heat. I was doing a 12 week stretch with 3 weeks to go, but now it will definitely be longer a longer stretch since I am getting the weave. no heat, no heat, no heat!!!

BTW when does the first session of bootcamp end? I'm not saying, I'm just saying!


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Feb 4, 2009)

Checking in - so far I'm doing good.  I thought I was going to have to use my heat pass last week but I pushed through so that's a success.  I've been wearing buns every day and I thought I would get bored.  But, I have a bunch of scarves so I wear a different one every day as a headband to keep my recovering edges in check.  At first I thought I over committed my self when I pledged 4 sessions but now I believe I can make it through.  I've been really good about staying disciplined with my regimen and I'm seeing progress.


----------



## ayoung (Feb 4, 2009)

Still doing well--and stretching. (7 weeks post)
All of Jan was rollersets---this week I am wet bunning and will be rollerseting for the weekend.  Then back to wet buns until my heat pass for my BDAY in 2 weeks.


----------



## anherica (Feb 4, 2009)

So far so good with me. I've been sticking to the rules and finally found a protective style I really, really like. I didn't realize my hair was long enough to do it, so that's was a pleasant suprise. It's just my twists, french braided, but I am loving it because most of my ends are tucked in, it's comfy and neat, and the cold wind isn't whipping through my hair.

Keep up the good work ladies!!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 4, 2009)

Help me with the pass thing. Last weekend I decided to use my pass because I rollerset my hair and I needed to remove the rollers to blow dry my hair . I blew out like one curl and I was like oh noooo! It looked TERRIBLE so I stopped just pinned up my damp hair. Does this count or should I still have a pass??


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Feb 4, 2009)

anherica said:


> So far so good with me. I've been sticking to the rules and finally found a protective style I really, really like. I didn't realize my hair was long enough to do it, so that's was a pleasant suprise. It's just my twists, french braided, but I am loving it because most of my ends are tucked in, it's comfy and neat, and the cold wind isn't whipping through my hair.
> 
> Keep up the good work ladies!!!



Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 4, 2009)

Just checking in...sometimes I think checking my email to read what others have written is sufficient.  lol

I know I was threatening to take down my twists.  I didn't.  I just loosened them around the edges and am continuing to maintain the new growth in the middle of my head.

What makes this challenge so difficult is the waiting until December of this year.   It's already February, so I guess it's clear that time is doing what it does naturally - pass. I am learning patience.  I will have to relax when I take this hair down finally, but I am now kind of afraid to take down because I have never stretched this long, and for some reason I feel intimidated with doing my relaxer...even though I have not gone to a hairdresser for a relaxer in over a year.  I always do my own relaxer, but now that I am actually taking care of my hair on purpose, I am scared to make a mistake.  Is that crazy or what?!?!

Can anyone point me in the right direction for a how do a relaxer well on my own?  I'll also search myself, but any pointers would be great in case I miss the best ones here...

Happy hair growing to everyone!

Blessings,
cj


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 4, 2009)

I am just checking in.  I have not used my pass yet (I am in kinky twist) and I dont plan on using it for this session!  I D/C once a week and cowash once a week.  I am getting them freshend up this weekend so I am good.


----------



## baddison (Feb 5, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Just checking in...sometimes I think checking my email to read what others have written is sufficient. lol
> 
> I know I was threatening to take down my twists. I didn't. I just loosened them around the edges and am continuing to maintain the new growth in the middle of my head.
> 
> ...


 
You can check you my fotki.  I did my relaxer on my own in sections.  Its pretty detailed.  There also lots of ladies who self relaxer, and can give you awesome advice. Hope this helps.


----------



## justnotsure (Feb 5, 2009)

I am doing well and I used my heat pass last week.  I had just texlaxed and I had a semi-formal event so I used my chi...no blow dryer though!!


----------



## BrittanyH26 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey Yall,

I am not doing so well.  My soft bonnet dryer died on me a few weeks ago.  Then, I went to that $10 salon place here in Atl, but didn't like it very much.  Haven't been using my MegaTek nor Co-Washing like I should.  :-(

Anyway, getting back on my grind.  Still haven't used direct heat so that's good but now I need to stick to a regimin and just get consistent.  Purchasing a hooded dryer this weekend.  

I've got to do better.  :-(


----------



## belleza (Feb 6, 2009)

I am going to commit to __3__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _No ice cream on my "one day a week cheat day"____________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 6, 2009)

No rules broken. I haven't used any kind of heat this year. I currently have OCT on my hair and scalp.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 7, 2009)

I am still doing good, I will be using my 1st session pass on 2/19 when I get a relaxer and *TRIM/DUST*. I will post pic then.


----------



## Junebug D (Feb 7, 2009)

Back on track, but I need a new protective style ASAP.  Thinking about getting a sew-in or some kinkys for a while, but I'm scared of having a setback.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Feb 7, 2009)

so i guess i used a pass last night. chopped off 1-2 inches of hair. dangit i have to be good now. lol


----------



## Noir (Feb 7, 2009)

Still going strong! Haven't use a passd yet!


----------



## EbonyMajesty (Feb 7, 2009)

I bought a new faux kibuki bun today, so I will be baggying during the day. My hair loves baggying.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Feb 7, 2009)

Its going well.  No breakage. Minimum shedding. Though wearing wigs is getting really boring for me.  I'm thinking of getting a sew-in in March. 

I will probably use a pass in May, to see my 1 year progress.


----------



## Sweetgirl08 (Feb 7, 2009)

I know I'm late, but....
I am going to commit to _*3*_  sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _*no fitness*__* cheat*__* day for a month*_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*


----------



## ayoung (Feb 8, 2009)

Used my heat pass for Session 1 
Back to the rollersets and wet buns.....


----------



## newgrowth15 (Feb 8, 2009)

Kudos to all who have made it to February without using heat.  I went from using heat every day to none at all.  I have used my hooded dryer once since I started the challenge.  Mostly, I wet bun and tie my hair up with a silk scarf and knit hat when going outdoors.  Otherwise, it air dries in the bun.  I am considering braids.  If not, I will use my first heat pass at the end of March to see how much growth I have attained in the past three months.  Keep up the good growth everyone.

TTYL


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Feb 8, 2009)

nothing special. deep conditioning right now with conditioner and honey. its been chillin in my head for 3 hours already.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 8, 2009)

Still going strong....


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Feb 8, 2009)

Used heat yesterday. Had to go to a funeral, the bun wasn't going to cut it.


----------



## Garner (Feb 8, 2009)

January worked fine for me.  All of the rules were followed.  Because I am transitioning, I am somewhat style challenged.  I am wearing buns daily at this time.  I do not want to manipulate too much.  Braidouts would be fine but my hair takes about 2 days to dry.


----------



## lady_godiva (Feb 8, 2009)

I am still in my tree braids.  I am so ready to get rid of them.


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 9, 2009)

Checking in: I am still going strong...took down twists on the 7th of Feb and am wearing a braidout at the moment.  After taking the twists down, I noticed tiny pieces of hair in the sink on only my right side.

Is that normal after taking out twists/braids that have been n for a while?  How can I stop the mild breakage before it turns into something ugly?  With everything my hair has been through over here, I don't think I could take anymore of that.

I have my water filter to eliminate the hard water, I moisturize well, and...well, I can't think of anything else to do. Any pointers to help stop breakage in its tracks?

Has anyone else experienced this after a takedown?  This is a first for me.

cj


----------



## gabulldawg (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, I fell off the bandwagon again and used heat when I relaxed this past week. See siggy!


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Feb 9, 2009)

I guess I'm doing ok, I used my heat pass for this session last week to blow dry and semi-press  because I was feeling bored. Then this weekend I did a yummy aloe treatment that left my hair feeling strong and healthy, with no heat


----------



## Aggie (Feb 9, 2009)

I've decided to have a sew-in this week instead of braids. So I will be rocking that for about 6-8 weeks depending on how it looks when that time comes. I have a human instant weave that I am removing the combs from and having my niece sew it onto my head...Nice and easy.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 9, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Checking in: I am still going strong...took down twists on the 7th of Feb and am wearing a braidout at the moment. After taking the twists down, I noticed tiny pieces of hair in the sink on only my right side.
> 
> Is that normal after taking out twists/braids that have been n for a while? How can I stop the mild breakage before it turns into something ugly? With everything my hair has been through over here, I don't think I could take anymore of that.
> 
> ...


 
Mel, when was the last time you clarified your hair? Also, are you using any protein treatments? I have a breakage/shedding recipe in my fotki recipe album that could help a lot, check it out when you have a moment. I use it as a pre-poo when I a experiencing this problem. After using it, you may want to apply a moisturizing DC to soften your hair back up as organic blackstrap molasses has tanins in it that act like protein and therefore it is a strengthener, okay?

ETA: By the way, you can eliminate the garlic if you are not shedding. By doing this, you will have a recipe for breakage only.


----------



## kami11213 (Feb 9, 2009)

Even though I relaxed recently I still haven't used direct heat however I wore my hair out for 2 days and I trimmed when I relaxed


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 9, 2009)

Aaarrgghhh I am so ready to see my growth, waiting for relaxer.


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 10, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Mel, when was the last time you clarified your hair? Also, are you using any protein treatments? I have a breakage/shedding recipe in my fotki recipe album that could help a lot, check it out when you have a moment. I use it as a pre-poo when I a experiencing this problem. After using it, you may want to apply a moisturizing DC to soften your hair back up as organic blackstrap molasses has tanins in it that act like protein and therefore it is a strengthener, okay?
> 
> ETA: By the way, you can eliminate the garlic if you are not shedding. By doing this, you will have a recipe for breakage only.



Thank you so much, Aggie. I am going to check out your Fotki.  I thought I should keep taking the garlic since I am using MT twice per week and definitely had shedding when my hair was out of twists previously.  So...I should stop???  I am not fully understanding what you wrote here.  Does garlic cause breakage sometimes?  Sorry for being dull....

Going to wash and DC...

Thanks again,
Christi


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 10, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I've decided to have a sew-in this week instead of braids. So I will be rocking that for about 6-8 weeks depending on how it looks when that time comes. I have a *human instant weave that I am removing the combs from and having my niece sew it onto my head...Nice and easy*.



wow what an awesome idea! do let me know how it turns out!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Thank you so much, Aggie. I am going to check out your Fotki. I thought I should keep taking the garlic since I am using MT twice per week and definitely had shedding when my hair was out of twists previously. So...I should stop??? I am not fully understanding what you wrote here. Does garlic cause breakage sometimes? Sorry for being dull....
> 
> Going to wash and DC...
> 
> ...


 
No no no. Just for clarity, breakage and shedding are totally different. Shedding is a normal reaction of the hair and breakage is not. Shed hair has the white bulb at the end of the strand and breakage is pieces of hair without the bulb attached. Garlic is primarily used to control shedding and the  blackstrap molasses controls breakage. I am not sure which one is happening to your hair. Chose the recipe for your hair's present condition, okay?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2009)

tishee said:


> wow what an awesome idea! do let me know how it turns out!


I am looking for an easy way out this time, never mind cheap too. I'll try to take a pic of it when I get it done.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry I have not been checking in.  

Even though I am in kinky twist I still D/C once a week.  I have not used heat since Dec and I dont plan on using direct heat this session.  I am getting the twist out the first saturday in March and doing a Henna treatment and rollerset and ends dusted.  Wigs for a couple of weeks and back to the box braids.  I am 23 weeks post and trying to go till the end of the year by doing the C&G method (modified).  Moisture and a relaxer break is what my hair needs.  Though I did dream about going natural last night dont know yet.  I did order a steamer that should be in by the end of the month.

Bootcamping the entire year!


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 11, 2009)

Aggie said:


> No no no. Just for clarity, breakage and shedding are totally different. Shedding is a normal reaction of the hair and breakage is not. Shed hair has the white bulb at the end of the strand and breakage is pieces of hair without the bulb attached. Garlic is primarily used to control shedding and the  blackstrap molasses controls breakage. I am not sure which one is happening to your hair. Chose the recipe for your hair's present condition, okay?




Ok.  Got it.  I am having breakage.  Sorry for not being clear.  I have maintained my garlic since I am using MT o the length of my hair and scalp and don't want to see the shedding  had when I first started using it.  

To be clear:  I am seeing bits of breakage. Now....it could have been that my hair was starting to get stressed out from the twists having been in for so long.  It could also have been the kinky twists themselves.  Usually, I get braids, but I dd twists this time.  Never again.  I think they were too harsh on my hair over time.  I am considering dropping out of the C&G Challenge and bunning instead.  I'll decide during my rest period.

I clarified again yesterday just for good measure, put MT on the length for about 10 minutes, rinsed and then DC, conditioned and detangled in the shower.  The breakage has nearly stopped.  I think I just needed more moisture.  I dried under the bonnet.

I decided last night that I definitely am NOT transitioning.  I am relaxing Saturday.  The stretch has gone on long enough, but I can see the benefits of waiting a while.  Thank you so much for the pointers in your Fotki.  They are excellent!

How is your texlax going?

Christi


----------



## vnaps (Feb 11, 2009)

i think i am going to use direct heat on saturday......oh i hope my lazy self kicks in and i dont end up going to get my hair blow fried!!!!!

but the temptation is killing me... i have a cousins engagement party saturday! i really dont want to be going in a bun......BORING!!!!! and no not even a braid out.


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 11, 2009)

Been doing the Curly Nikki TnC method for 2wks now and LOVE it!!!

Also found that apply curl activator spray to my damp hair along w/some castor oil and shea butter leaves my hair super moist.


----------



## Junebug D (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm hanging in there.  I did some micro twists over the weekend, I love them!   Hoping they will last through a washing & DCing this weekend.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Ok. Got it. I am having breakage. Sorry for not being clear. I have maintained my garlic since I am using MT o the length of my hair and scalp and don't want to see the shedding had when I first started using it.
> 
> To be clear: I am seeing bits of breakage. Now....it could have been that my hair was starting to get stressed out from the twists having been in for so long. It could also have been the kinky twists themselves. Usually, I get braids, but I dd twists this time. Never again. I think they were too harsh on my hair over time. I am considering dropping out of the C&G Challenge and bunning instead. I'll decide during my rest period.
> 
> ...


 
You're welcomed honey and thanks. The texlaxing is  going well. My niece will be putting in my sew-in tomorrow. I can't wait. I'll keep it in for about 6 - 8 weeks or so. The extra protein treatments with moisture has been very helpful in keeping my lines of demarcation very strong while I transition. I am done with bone straight relaxing.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 11, 2009)

Checking in ladies,

Things are going good right now. I am debating if whether or not I should get braids this month to help my relaxer stretch. My hairline is somewhat fragile and I fear that the braids would cause too much tension/stress.....decisions, decisions.


----------



## GabbanaGirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Checking in guys!

Whew...well, everything seems to be going quite well. I have completely changed my regimen (I will update fotki soon), and made the switch to making my own products. I wear protective styling most of the time, and do some braidouts as well...I don't really get too elaborate with my protective styling, just a loose bun (after a braidout) and I am good to go..Pics of it, can be found in my fotki here.
I shampoo twice a week, I no longer do cowashes as I made a shampoo bar that seems to clean and moisturize at the same time...so no more worrying about SLS. Once a week, I pour a little acv (straight) in an applicator bottle, and apply it to my scalp only, I leave it on for about 2 minutes, then proceed with shampooing. This is a gentle way for me to remove build up.
I moisturize daily, and keep those ends soft, and tucked away. I plan to do a length check in May. 
Good Luck Ladies! We can do it!!!!


----------



## Liberianmami26 (Feb 11, 2009)

checkin in 

ive been doing fine so far my hair is usually hidden under something these days until i can get it braided during spring break since i cant use any heat. other than that ive been doing really good. hope everyone else is


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 11, 2009)

GabbanaGirl said:


> Checking in guys!
> 
> Whew...well, everything seems to be going quite well. I have completely changed my regimen (I will update fotki soon), and made the switch to making my own products. I wear protective styling most of the time, and do some braidouts as well...I don't really get too elaborate with my protective styling, just a loose bun (after a braidout) and I am good to go..Pics of it, can be found in my fotki here.
> I shampoo twice a week, I no longer do cowashes as I made a shampoo bar that seems to clean and moisturize at the same time...so no more worrying about SLS. Once a week, I pour a little acv (straight) in an applicator bottle, and apply it to my scalp only, I leave it on for about 2 minutes, then proceed with shampooing. This is a gentle way for me to remove build up.
> ...



Your hair is stunning!  Your regimen looks pretty simple as well.  I am new enough to LHCF (ignore what the profile says...I joined August of last year - 2008) that I still don't have a real regimen.  Learning what my hair likes is really hard.  Anyway...maybe one day I will learn to keep it simple as well...

HHG!

cj


----------



## GabbanaGirl (Feb 11, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Your hair is stunning!  Your regimen looks pretty simple as well.  I am new enough to LHCF (ignore what the profile says...I joined August of last year - 2008) that I still don't have a real regimen.  Learning what my hair likes is really hard.  Anyway...maybe one day I will learn to keep it simple as well...
> 
> HHG!
> 
> cj



Thank you! I have a graveyard of products that I don't even use anymore...lol It took a while for me to learn what my hair liked . You will get there!! Good luck with your hair journey, please keep us all posted on your progress


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 11, 2009)

No rules broken.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2009)

GabbanaGirl said:


> Thank you! I have a graveyard of products that I don't even use anymore...lol It took a while for me to learn what my hair liked . You will get there!! Good luck with your hair journey, please keep us all posted on your progress


 
Hmmm, let's have a little chat about this graveyard of products that youhave that you DON'T use anymore just a minute, shall we. What are they and will you part with them anytime soon, i dunno, say you maybe gettin' ready to trash them or something like that?


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 12, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Hmmm, let's have a little chat about this graveyard of products that youhave that you DON'T use anymore just a minute, shall we. What are they and will you part with them anytime soon, i dunno, say you maybe gettin' ready to trash them or something like that?


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Feb 12, 2009)

I am going to commit to __4_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ______No ice cream for 1 month_________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:
(Please add no later than January 1, 2009)


----------



## GabbanaGirl (Feb 12, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Hmmm, let's have a little chat about this graveyard of products that youhave that you DON'T use anymore just a minute, shall we. What are they and will you part with them anytime soon, i dunno, say you maybe gettin' ready to trash them or something like that?



HA HA HA! @ Aggie! My mom has been asking me all week if I was sure I was done with them....then she finally asked me on Thurs to box them up....she is driving 45 minutes from her house to mine just to pick them up....LOL 

I will be doing some Spring Cleaning...and I may have some ingredients I don't mind parting with...will keep you posted


----------



## Aggie (Feb 12, 2009)

GabbanaGirl said:


> HA HA HA! @ Aggie! My mom has been asking me all week if I was sure I was done with them....then she finally asked me on Thurs to box them up....she is driving 45 minutes from her house to mine just to pick them up....LOL
> 
> I will be doing some Spring Cleaning...and I may have some ingredients I don't mind parting with...will keep you posted


 
 Thanks for your thoughts honey. Now if mom don't want them, you know I'm just a pm away, okay?


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 13, 2009)

Still going strong...


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Feb 13, 2009)

Well I did a henna treatment last night, whipped it up and let the color release early that morning (thanks to Lavendar for that heating pad idea) I slept in it over night and rinsed first thing this morning, DC with Aussie Moist/coconut oil and a little Alter ego mix rinsed and airdried in a banana clip. My hair felt sooo good, and heavier too, I plan on doing henna treatments once a month.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm still hanging in there ladies, I will have update pictures soon.


----------



## monieluv (Feb 14, 2009)

checkin' in

so far i am doing good, very proud of myself for being consistent.  i currently have maybe 1/4" of hair.  i started off with a boy-cut.  just happy i can at least pick it up .


----------



## sexylonglegs (Feb 14, 2009)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am going to commit to __4_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ______No new products for 2 month_________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:  

Starting pic coming soon!


(Please add no later than January 1, 2009) *


----------



## vnaps (Feb 15, 2009)

i rollerset today.....AND BLOW DRIED....and  i didnt need to....my hair was even better before i blow dried......*sigh*

so there goes my pass........but i dont think i'll be using heat EVER......unless its for length checks......its not worth it i think


----------



## MJ (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm doing well with this challenge. I've been tweaking my regimen, but it still falls within the Bootcamp guidelines. I'm not sure when I'll take comparison pictures. Maybe in May.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 16, 2009)

Counting down to my relaxer, 3 days left. Cant wait to show you guys my updated pics.


----------



## TCatt86 (Feb 16, 2009)

Just checking in...So far, so good.  Haven't need to use my pass yet and I doubt I will, well maybe I will use a pass and get a trim but that's about it.  Right now I'm wigging it with twist underneath I will be doing this for a couple of weeks then go to two strand twist for a week then a twistout.  This will be my routine for a couple months.


----------



## apemay1969 (Feb 16, 2009)

TCatt86 said:


> Just checking in...So far, so good.  Haven't need to use my pass yet and I doubt I will, well maybe I will use a pass and get a trim but that's about it.  Right now I'm wigging it with twist underneath I will be doing this for a couple of weeks then go to two strand twist for a week then a twistout.  This will be my routine for a couple months.



I feel the same.  Right now I have some Miss Celie braids under a BSS lace front.  OCT in the parts, cowash twice a week, deep condition once and rebraid.  One funny thing though.  I always have to leave some little bit of hair out to mess with or I'll take down my hair just so I can play in it.


----------



## dreamlovermd (Feb 16, 2009)

Just checking in. My hair is doing great. My hair is braided and I am wearing a wig for a protective style. I have been itching to blow dry and see how long my hair grow, but I am waiting patiently for the end of July. 
The 1st session is almost over and I am not going to use my pass at the end. (Don't listen to me) I pray I make it without using my pass. I braid my own hair, and so-far-so-good.


----------



## Thoroughbred (Feb 16, 2009)

Update for Mid February
I have been sticking to the rules 
1. No Direct Heat 
2. No Trimming 
3. I Deep Condition w/Every Shampoo 
4. and I wear my hair in a single braid every day and I rollersets on wash days to reduce shrinage.

I think I need a detangler for my hair to reduce shedding.  Any suggestions for a natural one without mineral oil and parabens?


----------



## Thoroughbred (Feb 16, 2009)

MJ I really like that hairdo in your siggy.   How long does it last when you get it done?


----------



## ayoung (Feb 16, 2009)

Checking in.....done w/ rollersets...so Feb 20 I'll be getting a sewin and using these to protect my hair and continue my stretch until June!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Feb 16, 2009)

checking in.  
Getting tired of the wigs, so i probably will get braids installed within the next two weeks.  Loving this challenge.  My hair seems to be doing very well.


----------



## RosesBlack (Feb 16, 2009)

Checking in I'm doin really well. Especially covering and protecting my hair at night. 

But I'm kind of over bunning again.


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 17, 2009)

RosesBlack said:


> Checking in I'm doin really well. Especially covering and protecting my hair at night.
> 
> But I'm kind of over bunning again.




Checking in and agreeing with you on bunning.  I know it is polled as the BEST protective style...but buns are so uncomfortable for me. DH liked it a lot though so I may try again in the future since I know it's good for my hair.

In the meantime, roller sets are my style.  I relaxed after coming out of twists.  It came out well but underprocessed, and I am honestly not mad about that.  I used my pass for heat to length check, but other than that I am still going strong...no trimming, DC with each wash, protectve styling, etc.  

I can't wait to see all our first length updates!!!

cj


----------



## trinigal27 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Just checking in. I have been doing quite well so far. Had a full weave for one month and now am in braids, this way am not going to be tempted to use heat(except for deep condition) in my hair and am resting of the relaxer for a while*. *Been taking good care of my own hair under the braid and weave, hope to have some nice growth.*


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 17, 2009)

Henna'd over the weekend and Dc'd.  Maintaining hair in twist/twistout look.  Doing another length check in a few weeks.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 17, 2009)

I just put in my sew-in and will try to keep it in about 6, maybe even 8 weeks, depending on how it looks. Then I'll take my one month off to deep condition and texlax it and decide maybe on getting some braids again.


----------



## MJ (Feb 17, 2009)

Thoroughbred said:


> MJ I really like that hairdo in your siggy.   How long does it last when you get it done?



Thank you. I kept the style for two weeks. It could have lasted longer, but I'm addicted to cowashing .


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm trying to wait the full month to give my hair a rest from the twists and to COMPLETELY stop the little bit of breakage I was having.  It's slowed a lot - probably was a moisture thing - but it has not completely stopped like I want.

I refuse to put braids in hair that is breaking off, even if it is a teeny tiny bit. I hope these next couple of weeks of MT and loads of moisture will continue to help.  My ends look great, though.  No splits or crunchiness anywhere.

How is everyone doing? Any length checks to post?

BTW...happy half-yearversary to me on LHCF!!!   It's been six wonderful months since I found the site (ignore the profile;  it's wrong for some reason.)  I've already seen some progress and can't wait to see where my hair will be at the end of year one!!

Blessings,
Christi


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Feb 19, 2009)

HELP, I'm doing good, but I have lots of new growth, I have been stretching since the last of summer, close to fall of 2008, can I get a relaxer touch up? Also I notice I need my ends trim, since I'm not allowed to trim, what should I do? Any advice would help ladies, If you need a picture, I could take one and post it.  lol


----------



## glamchick84 (Feb 20, 2009)

i have to keep checking in to remind myself that there is no direct heat in this challenge...smh only 10 more months to go lol


----------



## shae101s (Feb 20, 2009)

MJ said:


> Thank you. I kept the style for two weeks. It could have lasted longer, but I'm addicted to cowashing .




You too! I had the cutest style in my hair,..and all because I was itching to wash and just go crazy with the co-wash, I took it down yesterday and washed it 

And oh checking in: So far pretty good, I had plaits/box braids in my hair for 4 weeks, then I did the cute style (a half frohawk with twists) lasted for a week, later tonight I'll be back in plaits and possibly leave those in for 4 weeks to 8 weeks.
Yay bootcamp.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2009)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> HELP, I'm doing good, but I have lots of new growth, I have been stretching since the last of summer, close to fall of 2008, can I get a relaxer touch up? Also I notice I need my ends trim, since I'm not allowed to trim, what should I do? Any advice would help ladies, If you need a picture, I could take one and post it.  lol


 

Actually you do get a pass per session and if you go beyond that, you should have a punishment you need to give to yourself DDP.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2009)

I am still doing great. I am wearing my human 60 second wig as a sew-in. Quite easy by the way, the easiest sew in I've ever had.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Feb 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Actually you do get a pass per session and if you go beyond that, you should have a punishment you need to give to yourself DDP.


 

I will use one pass to trim for my relaxer, I don't even remember my last trim,lol. Thanks Aggie 

I'm gone to post a pic, for you all to mark it on how much I should trim.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Feb 20, 2009)

Checking in. Still hanging in there...


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 20, 2009)

I washed my hair over the side of the tub tonight.  I just did NOT feel like getting into the shower - AGAIN.

I hate the tangles.

Lesson learned....but I sure do wish there was another way to get this done without having to go through an entire showering ritual just to get my hair clean.  I feel like I take 4 baths on wash day.   Arrggghhh...

Sitting under the dryer, drying my bun.  I probably have to detangle more later. One more for the road...

cj


----------



## TheGlamorousLife (Feb 20, 2009)

I am going to commit to 3 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no internet for one week or until I can get my sh&$ together. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I am going to start on the second session. If anyone would like to see my starting point please visit my fotki album. Located in my profile.


----------



## Tarae (Feb 20, 2009)

I had to use my pass on Tuesday.  I got invited somewhere pretty late and it was necessary.

Other than that, I'm doing really well.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Feb 21, 2009)

TheeBeautiFulCleoPatra said:


> I am going to commit to 3 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no internet for one week or until I can get my sh&$ together. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
> 
> I am going to start on the second session. If anyone would like to see my starting point please visit my fotki album. Located in my profile.


 

Goodluck sweetie, enjoy the challenge, this my first year joining, I joined this forum last year around the time the challenge was ending.erplexed


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 21, 2009)

I relaxed, pics in my fotki and siggy.
I used my pass for this session on a TRIM.


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Feb 21, 2009)

I am hanging tough ladies! I have an event tonight and I not gonna use any heat, I am about to condition my hair and apply my shea mix, then do some corn rows and throw on the 60 second half wig!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 22, 2009)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> I will use one pass to trim for my relaxer, I don't even remember my last trim,lol. Thanks Aggie
> 
> I'm gone to post a pic, for you all to mark it on how much I should trim.


 
You're welcomed sweetie.


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Doing well...Been cowashing and twisting hair nightly.  Hair really thriving b/c of it.  In need of a trim.  Starting to see some split ends/single strand knots.  Thinking about doing it after my next length check.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Feb 23, 2009)

I am going to commit to _3_ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be _No Coffee for two weeks_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I'm new to the board so my signature pic and my starting pic are the same....It was taken Sunday 2/22/09.


----------



## Stepiphanie (Feb 23, 2009)

I used my pass for this session this weekend. flat ironed after I henna'd and blowdried on cool.


----------



## Mena (Feb 23, 2009)

I am about to start using my supplements again.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Feb 25, 2009)

I haven't posted in a while, but I'm still doing well and sticking to bootcamp.  I'm glad to see so many of my ladies sticking to the program.  You won't be sorry, and your hair will thank you so very much!


----------



## TCatt86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I need to trim but I don't trust anyone to do it, does anyone have any tips of self trimming natural hair?


----------



## RosesBlack (Feb 25, 2009)

I hate to toot my own horn but I am doing really well on bootcamp this session. My hair feels fantastic. It's looking a little fuzzy at the moment because I got rained on but it feels so nice and healthy.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Feb 25, 2009)

I thought I had signed up for this, but I guess I didn't, lol.  I am in the Twist for Growth Challenge also, so it makes this a little easier I guess.

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no peanut M&M's for a week.  Lord I love my peanut M&M's...


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Doing well, 1wk post.


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 26, 2009)

Still hanging in there. No rules broken. :creatures


----------



## Mo96 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm been doing really good so far, but man, oh man! I'm 7 weeks post. I don't know how I'm going to make it!! lol


----------



## tberry (Feb 26, 2009)

Yay! I know I missed the first session so i'll definitely join in the next session! My best wishes 2 ya ladies!! :2cool:


I am going to commit to 3!! sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be 1 hour of CARDIO!!!. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!






^^^^February 2009


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Feb 27, 2009)

Checking in, still hanging in there, I haven't taken my free pass to trim yet, i'm gone to post a thread on rather or not I need a trim or how much I need trim, but I get my relaxer tommorow, so I will post hair pics this weekend in that thread.


----------



## Amelia456 (Mar 1, 2009)

Just checking in because I know I don't post as often as I should.  I have been sticking to the rules lately, as I have not blowed dried since going to see Obama get sworn in back in Jan.  I have been wearing protective styles and keeping up with my dc every week.  I have been dusting every month because before I started the challenge, I was unaware of how much the cold Albany weather was killing my ends.  Because of this, I probably will not notice as much growth on the first length check.  So, although I have been signed up since day one, my starting length will be whatever length I am at at the start of the second section.


----------



## abbygirl (Mar 1, 2009)

just checking in, used my cheat pass today, i blow- dried and flat ironed for an event, still staying in top of the rules..


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 1, 2009)

I am very proud of myself!! One session of boot camp down and I have used NO heat on my hair!! Not even the hooded domes for my roller sets!! I will have to use of my passes though in three weeks for my sister's wedding to blow dry and falt iron my hair (not happy about that AT ALL) but I will use my pass to take a progress pic to post.  I'm very excited about this challenge and even more excited about my results....

Here is my happy dance:


----------



## LunadeMiel (Mar 1, 2009)

Checking in an providing an update


----------



## ReeseNicole (Mar 1, 2009)

Reese's Update:

Well ladies, its been a struggle stretching my ear length hair. I stretched for the first time for 9 weeks.  I did use heat (December and Feb)  I know, I'm soo bad. But, for the most part I've stayed in braids.  For this next session i will be braided up also. I wash once a week, moisturize twice daily, redo my edges every two weeks and apply my own growth mix (MN,MTG, AVJ and coconut oil).  I plan to cut down on my heat use drastically this next session. My hair is long enough to roller set now! yah!!  Sometimes it feels like I'll never reach SL though  

I've included some progress pics for this session


----------



## melodies815 (Mar 2, 2009)

Just checking in....I am holding onto the rules and doing well, but I must say that the absolutely no heat regimen that I was trying to hold onto does NOT work for my hair.  I bonnet dryer is good for sure, but air drying messes up my ends like nobody's business.

They get crunchy IMMEDIATELY UPON DRYING!!!  Has anyone else experienced this?  I now know what other people mean when they say that their hair "likes" heat.  Mine definitely does...at least some heat.  If I were not here in this hard water, blow drying once per week and protective styling for the remainder would not be too much at all.  I am grateful to have learned that a bonnet dryer is good enough and will protect my hair even more.

THANK YOU, LHCF!!!!

I dusted last week. My hair seems to be really happy to be out of the twists.

I have a couple more weeks before a new relaxer and then braids again until around June....

How is everyone else doing?

Blessings in Christ to us all!

cj


----------



## baddison (Mar 2, 2009)

OK.....just checking in.  Month #2 of the first session.  I have not used my pass as yet.  I am saving it for my touchup and length check at the end of session #1 : March 30th.

Still washing 2 times per week, still DC'ing with heat each and every wash.  Still bunning daily.  My ng is a veritable forest, but I am looking forward to my march progress.

HHG ladies.!!!


----------



## Wildchild453 (Mar 2, 2009)

I've been doing low mani and the occasional bun. I'm over twists so I haven't done but one or two sets since the new year started


----------



## Aggie (Mar 2, 2009)

Checking in... and still going very strong. I am currently wearing a sew in for about 6 weeks then I might get braids next but not sure yet though.


----------



## TCatt86 (Mar 2, 2009)

Checking in, I'm doing pretty good, haven't had to use a pass, my hair has been twisted or in a twistout for pretty much the whole time.


----------



## Calia001 (Mar 2, 2009)

i finished my stretch,a week early :-\
my hair was waay too crazy to wait till march till relax, ( i was stretching since october)
when i got my hair done i had to clip my ends and for some reason even though i washed with all the right stuff and i conditioned with all the right stuff my hair was still being unruly. I must say, the no heat part of the challenge really helped

my progress is in my sig


----------



## Moneek71 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello everyone,
Though I read all of the posts that I receive via email, I don't post as often as I should. As for the progress of my hair, I think it's doing okay. I can't tell if I am maintaining or moving forward. I have not used any passes and I started a weekly routine back in January. My routine consisted of co-washing my hair twice a week ( Wed and Sun); one of the washes allows me to deep condition and work on my hairs excessive porosity and the other wash allows me to do a protein treatment. 

For the past two weeks I have been a little lazy doing only one wash a week. I started getting tired of the bun for a while, so realizing that when my hair dries it gets a little curly I decided to go with the puffy curly look. I have permed hair or maybe from what I have learned on LHCF I have a textlax or texlax, either way, I got tired of that after about three weeks. So now, I am back to the bun. I am still only doing one wash a week, but I plan to get back to twice a week this week. I will post a picture later today or tomorrow when I take my hair down, I just thought that I better post because I had the time.

P.S. I really enjoy reading the posts. I am learning a lot from everyone...Thanks a MILLION!:notworthy


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Mar 4, 2009)

Is it too late to join the last 3 sessions?


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ok, so I just read someone else is starting in April with the second session, so I'm going to join, and stop in the 1st session of the 2010 LHCF boot camp, I want the full benefits. So I'm going to do 3 sessions for this year and 1 for next year.......

I am going to commit to _3___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no LHCF activity for one month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## aa9746 (Mar 5, 2009)

No rules broken.


----------



## Everything Zen (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm thinking about joining in April will go from there


----------



## Everything Zen (Mar 5, 2009)

Are there any daily or almost daily cowashers in the challenge? I just wondered if you could get into trouble with deep condish overload. Usually I wash 4-5 days a week if not more.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Mar 5, 2009)

i would be doing perfect but i will be trimming in a few weeks so i will keep ya'll posted on my slip-up LOL.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Mar 5, 2009)

Everything Zen said:


> Are there any daily or almost daily cowashers in the challenge? I just wondered if you could get into trouble with deep condish overload. Usually I wash 4-5 days a week if not more.



i cowash everyday and love it. no problems. i just clarify with baking soda before i deep condition to avoid over-conditioning


----------



## Mom23 (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm still going strong and I can't believe it's March already!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 5, 2009)

2 weeks post and still going strong. I wore my hair str8 for a week and curlformers last week about to curlformer my hair again.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Mar 5, 2009)

It's march and I've used two of my passes. One for heat and one for my mini-chop on Feb. 14. Otherwise I'm doing well with air drying and rollersets.


----------



## Golden*Brown (Mar 5, 2009)

I haven't used my pass or broken any rules so far.


----------



## shae101s (Mar 5, 2009)

yay..my update: I haven't broken any of the rules yet or used my passes...however I have a banquet coming up this Sunday and my only heat pass will be used for it...plus I get the chance to check length and possibly get a trim  After the banquet..back to no heat!!


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm ging to start at the begining of April. My main hair styles will be twist outs and sew-ins. I'm so excited!!

I am going to commit to 3!! sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be NO SWEETS FOR A WEEK!!!. 

Oh I hope I can do this


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 6, 2009)

Checking in. I've been doing pretty good. I either wear wigs or ponytails or twists/twistouts. Wash once a week and dc at least twice. I haven't trimmed in forever so I will be getting one tomorrow. I'll also be getting my hair flat ironed so I guess that'll be my pass for this session.


----------



## melodies815 (Mar 6, 2009)

Checking in...

I am doing well...used one pass to flat iron Feb 11th after taking down twists.  I have also dusted...not trimmed yet. My ends look good and I really don't want to trim for real until June.

I will have new progress pics in a couple of weeks.  I am getting a corrective relaxer (6 weeks later) to do the job right that I did sooooo poorly Feb 11th.  I really hope she gets it bone straight.  I won't be flat ironing either.  She'll wet set with a soft gel that I am taking with me.  lol  *bad girl, Christi!*

I'm really pleased to find that this challenge is going well for me.  I thought it would be really, really hard.

I am set to get box braids again April 15th...

HHG, everyone!
cj


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Mar 6, 2009)

Still hanging in there ladies, I have NOT trim yet, like I said I will post a picture first getting you alls opinion on it or how much I should take off. That will be my free pass.


----------



## ilovemy3bhairdoyou (Mar 6, 2009)

checking in, not having a good time with this, would like encouragement /ideas. Ive been getting my hair straighted every 2 weeks since i was 11. You always hear about transistioning from relaxed to natural, never about the straight natural to the naturally curly natural. I tried roller setting and it never looks good always puffy roots and such  i use a hair butter(shescentit) that does make it soft but never feels moisturized and looks blah and dry and leave in's just dry my hair out, im close to using the flat iron but im trying to lay off . i just want to embrace my natural texture... i dont know its hard, oh well


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 6, 2009)

Checking in.  I've been under a weave for sometime now...so I've been lurking and I have no update pics since the ones in my Sig from December, but I should have some soon.  I've been DC and Moisturizing in the meantime. And using BT (when I rememer, ) lol.  Talk to ya next check in!


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 6, 2009)

Checking in...

Still wearing my small twist.  Keeping my hair moisturized w/ my herbal spray and seal w/ oils and shea butter mix.  My twist are 10days old now.  Trying to make it to 2 weeks before I take them out.


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 8, 2009)

ilovemy3bhairdoyou said:


> checking in, not having a good time with this, would like encouragement /ideas. Ive been getting my hair straighted every 2 weeks since i was 11. *You always hear about transistioning from relaxed to natural, never about the straight natural to the naturally curly natural.* I tried roller setting and it never looks good always puffy roots and such  i use a hair butter(shescentit) that does make it soft but never feels moisturized and looks blah and dry and leave in's just dry my hair out, im close to using the flat iron but im trying to lay off . i just want to embrace my natural texture... i dont know its hard, oh well



You bring up a good point.  Your post reminded me of how I felt the 1st time I transitioned from relaxers to natural hair.  Even though you are not transitioning from chemical services you are still learning about your hair and its likes and dislikes. That's what I went through also.  It was very frustrating and I spent a lot of money trying to find the right products for my hair.

What's your current regimen?  You only may need to tweak it to get the results you want.

Even though I'm not natural anymore I still have to treat my new growth and the demarcation point with TLC.  Have you tried setting your hair with bantu knots instead of rollers?  I tried a roller set too and my roots were puffy also.  I will be at 12 weeks post Mar 31st and I'm having good results with bantu knot sets.  My uneven hair is (at it's longest point) grazing my collar bone.  When my hair is damp (post DC) I apply my leave-in then put 3 bantu knots per quadrant in my hair.  So when I'm finished I have a total of 12 bantu knots in my hair.  The reason why I set it when it's damp is because it takes a long time to dry - even with my soft bonnet dryer.  In the morning I get a nice curly set.  

At night I bantu knot my hair again and cover with a silk scarf.  If my hair feels dry then I apply a little bit of the Aussie leave-in conditioner.  I only apply a little bit or my hair will be damp in the morning.

Hang in there.  You will figure out what your hair needs to look and feel healthy.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 8, 2009)

Just checking in.  Yesterday, I spent the day taking out this semi knotted sew-in out of my hair.  I only had it in for two weeks.  I know there was some damage to my ends but I am cool, since I never wear my hair out anyways.  I will wig it(grrr) till the end of this session and then put in some braids for session 2.

eta- it did feel heavier and longer when I washed today


----------



## ghg (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi ladies, 

I've been a LHCF lurker for years but have just paid for the membership today specifically so that I can join this challenge. I have neglected my hair this past year or two since I've left the States and it shows!!! So I basically need to start over fresh and this is the perfect motivator .

That being said, starting with the April session...

I am going to commit to *3* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *45 minutes on the stationary bike for 2 weeks*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I do not have a starting pic now but I will have one posted by April 1.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 9, 2009)

ghg said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've been a LHCF lurker for years but have just paid for the membership today specifically so that I can join this challenge. I have neglected my hair this past year or two since I've left the States and it shows!!! So I basically need to start over fresh and this is the perfect motivator .
> 
> ...



Welcome to LHCF & bootcamp!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Mar 9, 2009)

ilovemy3bhairdoyou said:


> checking in, not having a good time with this, would like encouragement /ideas. Ive been getting my hair straighted every 2 weeks since i was 11. You always hear about transistioning from relaxed to natural, never about the straight natural to the naturally curly natural. I tried roller setting and it never looks good always puffy roots and such  i use a hair butter(shescentit) that does make it soft but never feels moisturized and looks blah and dry and leave in's just dry my hair out, im close to using the flat iron but im trying to lay off . i just want to embrace my natural texture... i dont know its hard, oh well



Hi Mia,
I hope I can offer a bit of encouragement.  I have been natural for 13 years and during that time I pressed my hair *every* day.  I joined this Bootcamp in January and have not used heat since.  I have gotten to know my hair--what it likes and what it dislikes.  The products that work best for me are Guarnier Fructis Length and Strength Shampoo and Conditioner.  Pantene Restoratives Anti-Breakage Shampoo and Conditioner.  Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 Moisturizer and Wild Growth Oil.  When it's really cold outside, I use a little Castor Oil instead.  The most important thing I learned was to embrace the hair I have and to love it no matter what.  I know that my hair is healthier now that I am not frying it everyday.  By the way, it only takes minutes rather than an hour or more to do my hair in the morning. Iwill post updated pics at the end of the month.

Mia, don't give up--it will get better.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 9, 2009)

UPDATE:

I dont have a pic for the end of the first session.  I did use my 1 pass and it was this past Saturday for a dusting.  But I felt so guilty for using heat as soon as I got home I CW and DCed.  I promise you it was a light dusting less that half an inch.

I am transitiong (or a really long stretch) so I wont have many pics.  I am staying on track and I will be ready for the big reveal at the end of the year.  I am keeping on track and I dont think I will use another pass since I am in braids mostly and when not in braids I am wigging it.


----------



## Gemini350z (Mar 9, 2009)

I used my heat pass for the first quarter!!


----------



## aa9746 (Mar 10, 2009)

Checking in: No rules broken.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Just checking in. I've been doing very good with the rules. I plan on using my pass to straighten my hair at the end of the month.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 12, 2009)

3 wks, still going strong.


----------



## trinigal27 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Have not broken any rules yet. Shall use my heat pass at the end of the month. It has been 11wks since my last relaxer and I hope that I can go for the rest of the year without a relaxer.*


----------



## TCatt86 (Mar 12, 2009)

Still going strong, haven't broken a rule yet!!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 12, 2009)

Checking in.....braid outs this week, maybe a roller set next week.....we'll see b/c I am loving the braid out look...its my first time!!!


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 12, 2009)

Checking in, no rules broken. Hopefully, I will have braids installed later this month or early next month.


----------



## kawista9 (Mar 12, 2009)

So today, I used my heat pass...i got a relaxer and here is a pic...oh yeah, I went to jc penney and got an affirm...I lied and said that I was getting braids so I did not want her to style it.  I left with wet hair and I came home and did a deep condition with queen helene conditioner with some redken cat reconstuctor(protein); honey; olive oil.  I sat under hair dryer for 15 min... went to class came back and blow fried and flat ironed...i am happy now!!! My bangs are longer and the back is ssooooo nice!!  I will be good by the end of the year!!!


----------



## melodies815 (Mar 12, 2009)

I wish I did not have to do this...but I have to drop out of this challenge.  I wish I could continue, but I BC today because I don't want to grow to my desired length with a relaxer.

So...I did waaay more than dusting.   Please forgive me, but for my hair, it is best...should have done it last year.  I have all healthy hair now, no thin or broken hairs, and it's stronger than it was....though much shorter...bottom of EL when stretched.

Is there any way I can keep on with the challenge with where I am now?  If not, I understand.  Please advise.

If this is goodbye, then I wish everyone much success, and I'll still kind of lurk and will post my progress at the end of the year anyway since I started out with you guys.  Let me know...

Hope everyone else is doing well!!!

cj


----------



## Anancy (Mar 14, 2009)

I haven't broken any rules yet although i might use a heat pass for my bday on the 29th.  I've just been wearing buns the whole time and experimenting with leave in conditioners.
Hopefully i'll be able to get my hair braided for the next session.


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 14, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> I wish I did not have to do this...but I have to drop out of this challenge.  I wish I could continue, but I BC today because I don't want to grow to my desired length with a relaxer.
> 
> So...I did waaay more than dusting.   Please forgive me, but for my hair, it is best...should have done it last year.  I have all healthy hair now, no thin or broken hairs, and it's stronger than it was....though much shorter...bottom of EL when stretched.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on your BC.  I don't want you to leave the challenge.  Unless you previously used your emergency pass then I don't believe you are out of the challenge.  You'll just have to do your punishment.  Also, I don't believe violating the rules in this session prevents you from joining successive sessions.  

Furthermore, The lawyer in me will argue that the rules say no trimming.  Since you didn't trim (you cut) you technically didn't break any rules.


----------



## lisajames96 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey,
I want to be a part of the Bootcamp!

I am going to commit to _3__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no LHCF for a month . I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here's a starting pic, 1 day old afro'd twist out. Will update fotki with a stretched one later.


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 15, 2009)

I did use a pass today (yesterday?) to do a length check.  I don't know if I like doing it.  I felt guilty like I was hurting it.  My poor poo poo hair had gotten used to being cold.


----------



## melodies815 (Mar 15, 2009)

Ivy Santolina said:


> Congratulations on your BC.  I don't want you to leave the challenge.  Unless you previously used your emergency pass then I don't believe you are out of the challenge.  You'll just have to do your punishment.  Also, I don't believe violating the rules in this session prevents you from joining successive sessions.
> 
> Furthermore, The lawyer in me will argue that the rules say no trimming.  Since you didn't trim (you cut) you technically didn't break any rules.




Awwww...you are so sweet.  I have to go back and find put what my punishment is supposed to be.  I have to search these threads now.  Thanks for not kicking me out.  I signed up for the entire year anyway because these rules have actually become a way of life.  Thanks also for the congrats.  I love my hair now.

*Going off to search for my punishment...*

cj


----------



## BrittanyH26 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have effed up and I am depressed.  I may have to opt out of this challenge for now, and come back during Session 3 or 4.  I have used my heat pass 2x, as of today.  I'm still trying to figure out what my hair likes and what it needs.  I'm alternating between flat ironing and roller-setting, so this puts me out of the challenge.  I will continue to lurk though because I need motivation and I want to motivate you ladies!

Don't be a quitter like me!  :-/


----------



## melodies815 (Mar 15, 2009)

Okaaaaaayyyyy....I just found my punishment...

...no pizza for a month.

Was I crazy when I signed up for this challenge?  I just thought TODAY that I would get pizza tomorrow.  No such happening...

Arrrgggghhhh...well I guess it's worth it.  April 15th, I am eating a WHOLE pizza just to make up for the pain I am experiencing right now.  Is anyone else on punishment...wanna commiserate with me?  lol (Maybe I won't eat the whole thing, but I WILL have more than two pieces!)

HHG and love to us all!

cj


----------



## BrittanyH26 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm on punishment or I am a quitter!  One or the other.


----------



## aa9746 (Mar 16, 2009)

Washed and deep conditioned hair over the weekend.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Mar 17, 2009)

LOL I need a spanking for the heat i have been using lately. I'll be back on track asap though. I'm doing a deep condition now.  I can just feel it! My hair is thiiiirsty!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Mar 17, 2009)

Checking in
I am 15 weeks post and will be relaxing in April! I have not broken any rules! I am seeing great results and will post progress pics at the end of the 1st session!


----------



## Kiki82 (Mar 17, 2009)

I used my pass this week-end to flat iron my hair....


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 17, 2009)

I will post pics sometime this weekend for the next portion of the challenge.  I also will be getting some Senegalese twist put in and will keep them in till the end of the next portion.
So far so good! My hair is doing well.  I've started oiling my scalp every 2 days with amla oil, my hair loves it! its a keeper


----------



## productjunkie814 (Mar 17, 2009)

I used my pass this weekend for a wash and go...hair going back in twists tonight!


----------



## TCatt86 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm still going strong, haven't used a pass yet and I doubt I will.


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Mar 19, 2009)

My first attempt didn't go as planned but I'm not giving up. I am no longer transitioning so I created some new goals for myself. I hope to reach BSL by 7/1 and mib back by 12/15


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 19, 2009)

TCatt86 said:


> I'm still going strong, haven't used a pass yet and I doubt I will.




same here!


----------



## TCatt86 (Mar 19, 2009)

I think I'm going to use one of my passes tonight. I feel like flat ironing my hair, just to check the length.


----------



## RosesBlack (Mar 19, 2009)

I am still going. Bunning, staying with my reggie. I haven't used any passes. I probably won't until maybe May.


----------



## sjohnson71103 (Mar 20, 2009)

I am going to commit to __3__ sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no Disney planning for 1 week!!! I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I will post my photo by April 1st. I look forward to the journey with all of you!


----------



## Liberianmami26 (Mar 20, 2009)

i am still going rocking the senegalese twists


----------



## Aggie (Mar 20, 2009)

Can't wait to take this sew-in down and put in my braids next week.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Mar 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Can't wait to take this sew-in down and put in my braids next week.


 

Girl I'm thinking about doing either a bun or braidout next week, this week I plan on doing a rollerset and add a few clip in extensions.


Bootcamp UPDATE: I'm still going strong, I have not took my free pass to trim yet, I plan on maybe doing so tommorow. But I will keep you all updated.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Mar 20, 2009)

I am still hang in. I am tempted to blow my hair out to check my length.


----------



## melodies815 (Mar 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Can't wait to take this sew-in down and put in my braids next week.




I got my braids back in on Wednesday and took them back down tonight.  They were a HOT mess!!!  I used hair much like Freetress...really silky and beautiful much like human wet and wavy...

...but it was too silky.  I was running and glanced down beside the treadmill...and saw two braids on the floor.    My hair is long enough, but the type of hair I got just refuses to hold.  Anyway...getting them redone in 2 weeks with different hair.  I won't cheat this time...

Wet and Wavy, here I come!

(I miss my pizza.)

cj


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm using my FIRST heat pass next week when I flat iron my NG for my sister's wedding...


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 21, 2009)

Ysterday I co washed dc'd and rollerset.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Mar 21, 2009)

lol Maybe I shoudl actually follow the consequences for disobeyign LHCF Bootcamp. lol That WOULD help me take better care fo it, if I had to give up shopping! lool But I'm back on the Bootcamp track!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 21, 2009)

ilovemy3bhairdoyou said:


> checking in, not having a good time with this, would like encouragement /ideas. Ive been getting my hair straighted every 2 weeks since i was 11. You always hear about transistioning from relaxed to natural, never about the straight natural to the naturally curly natural. I tried roller setting and it never looks good always puffy roots and such  i use a hair butter(shescentit) that does make it soft but never feels moisturized and looks blah and dry and leave in's just dry my hair out, im close to using the flat iron but im trying to lay off . i just want to embrace my natural texture... i dont know its hard, oh well



I've been natural for about 15 years.  I go through phases sometimes I wear it without heat straightening, and sometimes I heat straighten.  I don't really consider this a transition; just part of the great flexibility of natural hair.  I will admit that I wear it without straightening it most often.

Do you use a leave-in conditioner?  If not, you might want to try that before using your oil or butter.  Also try DC'ing at least 2X's a month if you don't do that already.  A good method for air drying is to use banding, and it should work great on your 3b hair. You can check out Pokahontas', or Cichelle's fotki for an example.

*ETA:* Here's a thread on banding http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=254587


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 21, 2009)

Update:  I haven't broken any rules and I'm on track for texturizing and tension blow-drying on the 29th of this month.  I got scared after initially committing myself to 4 sessions but I've learned so much on LHCF.  Now, I know I can make it the next 3 sessions.


----------



## baddison (Mar 21, 2009)

Checking in Ladies!!!  After a 13week stretch, I have used my 1st quarterly pass to do my touch-up and length checks.  I am so pleased witht the results.  This boot camp challenge, and the BunforGrowth challenge, and stretching my relaxers have all been wonderful agents to my growing hair.  I know I will be APL by my next 13week stretch.

Updates are in my fotki for any interested.

So.....I'm back in the boot camp challenge....LETS KEEP GROWING!!!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 21, 2009)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> Girl I'm thinking about doing either a bun or braidout next week, this week I plan on doing a rollerset and *add a few clip in extensions.*
> 
> 
> Bootcamp UPDATE: I'm still going strong, I have not took my free pass to trim yet, I plan on maybe doing so tommorow. But I will keep you all updated.


 
Oooooh girl, I just bought some snap clips from Sally's and can't wait to learn how to attach them. I don't know if I have to sew them onto to weave or clip them on. All I know is I have them and thought I'd worry about how to use them afterwards. Do you have any idea how I can attach them to the weave? I'd rather use sew-ins this way as opposed to actually sewing them in. Clipping them in and removing them on my terms and in my own time appeals to me so much more than being stuck with a sew-in.


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hair is doing well.  Been DCing a lot. Been doing henna every 12days and henna gloss every 7 days.  Planning on doing this for 3m.  Definitely starting to notice a difference for the better....


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Mar 22, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Oooooh girl, I just bought some snap clips from Sally's and can't wait to learn how to attach them. I don't know if I have to sew them onto to weave or clip them on. All I know is I have them and thought I'd worry about how to use them afterwards. Do you have any idea how I can attach them to the weave? I'd rather use sew-ins this way as opposed to actually sewing them in. Clipping them in and removing them on my terms and in my own time appeals to me so much more than being stuck with a sew-in.


 

A LHCF member clip in tutorials:

This how I learned

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyNOQ-ojawI&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8Im3WFt8nQ&feature=channel

I don't buy my clips from sally's or etc, because they only have like two in the pack so I order them online in bulks of 50,100 etc:

http://www.virtualvillage.com/items...aseusa&utm_medium=shopping&CAWELAID=215244278

Or ebay. 

Bootcamp Update Yall:I did a rollerset today, been airdrying.


----------



## cch24 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have been participating in this challenge on the sidelines since January. I'm transitioning, and have used direct heat twice, but I've also trimmed twice. I was hoping to join officially for the next 3 sessions, so that I can be held accountable for my actions.

I am going to commit to __3__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __drinking only water for a week__. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 22, 2009)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> A LHCF member clip in tutorials:
> 
> This how I learned
> 
> ...


 
Wow, thank you all these links DDP. I really appreciate it so much.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 23, 2009)

OMG, how did I ever not see this and sign up for it? Can I still sign up for the challenge? Timing's perfect - I could start in April and commit to 3 sessions. Please, pretty please, let me in???? ;-)

Editing to sign up:

I am going to commit to *3* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *water only fast for 3 days*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Okay, that water fast is something I need to do anyway but been putting it off because I just do, lol. Must stay on track though so when I do it it's not punishment but rather a blessed opportunity to detox...

Here's my starting point pictures: Hope to fit more hair into that ponytail and that my front hair reaches my top lip at the end of this session.


----------



## TCatt86 (Mar 23, 2009)

Well I didn't use my pass.  My half wig came in Friday so I decided to just wear it and forego flat ironing.


----------



## aa9746 (Mar 24, 2009)

Checking in:  No rules broken (no type of heat, low manipulation, following my daily regi)


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Mar 25, 2009)

TriniStarr said:


> ****If you have questions about Bootcamp, please PM me as I may miss it in this thread. Thanks and Happy Hair Growing****
> 
> *Due to popular demand ...here is the sign-up thread for 2009 LHCF Bootcamp!!! *
> 
> ...



I'm in for 3 sessions starting April 1. Punishment will be no fried foods. Starting Pic below.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 25, 2009)

Still going.....


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 25, 2009)

Doing just fine with the challenge.  No rules broken, and my hair is happy.  I'm looking forward to next session.


----------



## lisajames96 (Mar 26, 2009)

Checking in! 
No rules broken. Still moisturizing and bagging at night. Added more protein and nettle in my weight loss regimen to not thin out hair from cutting so many calories. Updated fotki with some pics.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Mar 26, 2009)

I have not used my free pass to trim yet


----------



## LiberianGirl (Mar 27, 2009)

I will be using my pass this week to flat iron my hair.  I made it--4 months heat free. I'm so proud of myself.


----------



## baddison (Mar 27, 2009)

LiberianGirl said:


> I will be using my pass this week to flat iron my hair. I made it--4 months heat free. I'm so proud of myself.


 

Congratulations!!  This is definitely something to shout about.  Many of us thought we could never even LIVE without heat daily  (...guilty...)...but look at what we are accomplishing now.  And our hair thanks us profusely for it!!


----------



## TCatt86 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok I really think I'm using my pass to flat iron my hair this weekend, I know I said I was going to do it last weekend but chickened out.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm late, but I want in please.  I just got my discipline and my regimen back together again.  I went through a temper tantrum phase and cut off about 7 inches in August, so I think I'm kissing shoulder length again at next week's relaxer.

I, Nykki am going to commit to _3 (since I missed the first one) sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be double exercise and no purchase of products (major killer). I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
(Please add no later than January 1, 2009)

Can someone please help me post my pictures, they won't copy and paste or nothing


----------



## aa9746 (Mar 27, 2009)

No rules broken: Here's my picture for March (no heat used for length check).


----------



## Anancy (Mar 27, 2009)

I think im going to flat iron my hair tomorrow, im going out to celebrate my bday so i thought it would be a good opportunity to take my progress pic.

I've been wearing my hair in a bun for this whole session, and working out 5x a week so i want to see if it's made a difference.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm getting Senegalese braids done tomorrow for session 2.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2009)

I've been bunning since my sew-in take-down and thinking about getting cornrows. I am trying to stretch my relaxer for another 7 weeks to 16 weeks total and can't do it without a little help. I will be doing a henna treatment today but will update on the cornrows later.


----------



## Ivie184 (Mar 28, 2009)

Just checking in: I still have Senegalese twists in and I can't wait to take them out. Other than that, everything is going well.


----------



## Junebug D (Mar 28, 2009)

Session 1 is coming to an end!  Hard to believe!  How many inches can I grow in the next 3 days?


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 29, 2009)

I used my pass yesterday to tension blow-dry my hair.  I lost length but I know why so I'm back on the right path.  I'm just past 12 weeks stretching.  I plan on stretching for 12 more weeks.

This challenge along with the others has been a blessing.  My NG is manageable and my hair is soft.  Plus, I finally have a regimen to stick with.  So I'm excited about the next session coming up.  As a bonus, with all of the bantu-knot sets and updo's I've been wearing, I 've gotten more compliments on my hair than ever.  I'm told my hair looks good and it looks soft.  My hair has never looked soft before.  Thanks y'all!





Anancy said:


> I think im going to flat iron my hair tomorrow, im going out to celebrate my bday so i thought it would be a good opportunity to take my progress pic.
> 
> I've been wearing my hair in a bun for this whole session, and working out 5x a week so i want to see if it's made a difference.



Happy B-day Anancy.  I bet the bunning and working out has made a big difference.



shan_2001 said:


> Session 1 is coming to an end!  Hard to believe!  How many inches can I grow in the next 3 days?



Yep - I could use some inches right now too.  Oh well - there's Session 2.


----------



## Classychick20 (Mar 29, 2009)

I just joined the forums, but I think this is a good place to start growing some hair! See you in a few weeks 


I am going to commit to _*2*_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __*Work out 4xs a week and restrict my intake of honeybuns*__. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## half.cadence (Mar 29, 2009)

TriniStarr said:


> I am going to commit to *2* sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp. *Rules will be* no buying new ish..* . I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
> 
> 
> *Here is my starting point picture:*
> (Please add no later than January 1, 2009)​


*Starting apr. 1 ending sept. 30th*. My starting pic:


----------



## Luscious850 (Mar 29, 2009)

moved to update thread


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Mar 30, 2009)

Yay! One more day in this session, and I must say I have been pretty good! I am so proud of myself. I did an awesome deep conditioning/protien treatment this past weekend and my hair is SUPER SOFT & SUPER STRONG  and I didn't use heat! I will be back with my pictures later on today


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm on a six months stretch so i won't be relaxing until the first week of May.


----------



## Liberianmami26 (Mar 30, 2009)

hangin in still doing good


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok, I can't really gauge how much progress I have made this session but I am certain that I retained some length, and it's definitely healthier, stronger, and more managable! Can't wait to start session 2 

P.S Excuse the funny shaped fro, I just stepped out of the shower in the first photo, lol.


----------



## NuBraveHeart (Mar 30, 2009)

ok ladies.  here goes.  here is the first session photo.  i also pasted this on in the APL by december 2009 challenge thread.  i figure running them concurrently can't hurt.  i think that this one is a bit better that january 1st as my right side is beginning to catch up with the left side.  i am however trimming gradually to remove the full relaxer so that i can just have texlaxed locks.

somehow i've lost the january pic though.


----------



## queenvdb (Mar 30, 2009)

UPDATE!!!
1st picture: Jan 1
2nd picture: March 31


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Mar 31, 2009)

I took my free pass  to trim, no more passes for me, keeping it at one.

But other then that i'm doing good.

Rollersetting,Clip In Extensions,and Protective Styles 

I'm having a little breakage or shedding, I made a post on it with pics. It may have been because I had put off my trim for so long.


----------



## Mo96 (Mar 31, 2009)

My progress pic from session 1 is in my siggy. I had to use my pass for a light trim after my relaxer. Bring on session 2!!!


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Mar 31, 2009)

I did well this session! I have not used any heat......
My starting pic is here Dec 2008

Will be using my one excuse pass to use heat and dust my ends when I get my hair done tomorrow will post pictures


----------



## Honey-Dip (Mar 31, 2009)

I have done very well during this first part. No rules broken. My hair is doing very well. I am loving this challenge!


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 1, 2009)

5 weeks, going strong.....


----------



## lonelysky (Apr 1, 2009)

I'd like to sigh up for the second session of this challenge. I'm going to commit to one session right off, and my punishment will be to do twice my normal workout for two weeks. I'm getting a relaxer on tuesday, so I'll post a starting pic after that.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so proud of myself to have completed session one with no rules broken....bring on session two.


----------



## baddison (Apr 1, 2009)

Whoohoooo.....so looking forward to session 2!!!  I am hoping for APL by the end of June!!!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Apr 1, 2009)

Hair braided up for session 2. super excited! 

I signed up for 4 sessions...but I am might wear my hair out this summer, disqualifying me for session 3.  I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 1, 2009)

Well I've scanned through this entire thread and I've seen people joining along the way.  So I'm gonna join too.

I am going to commit to *3* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *not buying hair products for 2 weeks *. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I will be back to post a starting pic.   I hope I can figure out how to resize. This is 85% air dried hair. It is from about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 1, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> I am so proud of myself to have completed session one with no rules broken....bring on session two.


 
Good for you.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow, session one is  over already.  That went by soooooooo fast.  It went well for me, and like MHP I didn't break any rules.  I hope this session goes equally well for me.

Stay encouraged for session two ladies, and let's grow some HEALTHY hair.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 1, 2009)

I will not have pics for this first session but I will try to have some by the end of the second session, but still no guarantees. I am wearing protective styles that hide my hair, ie, braids and cornrows...


----------



## Aggie (Apr 1, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> I am so proud of myself to have completed session one with no rules broken....bring on session two.


 
Congrats MHP. For session one, I got a 3" trim and will be getting another one for session two, but I am allowed one pass each session and that's what I'm using my passes for because I don't think you can accrue passes....can you?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 1, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Well I've scanned through this entire thread and I've seen people joining along the way. So I'm gonna join too.
> 
> I am going to commit to *3* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *not buying hair products for 2 weeks *. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
> 
> I will be back to post a starting pic. I hope I can figure out how to resize. This is 85% air dried hair. It is from about 3 weeks ago.


 
Ooooh Shay, your hair is growinnnnnng. Awesome prgress honey...keep it up.


----------



## TCatt86 (Apr 1, 2009)

I used a pass to flat iron and I dusted about an 1' if that my ends for the first session.


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 2, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> OMG, how did I ever not see this and sign up for it? Can I still sign up for the challenge? Timing's perfect - I could start in April and commit to 3 sessions. Please, pretty please, let me in???? ;-)
> 
> Editing to sign up:
> 
> ...




Added starting pics - I'm so stoked!!!


----------



## monieluv (Apr 2, 2009)

i know i'm late with my updates. but the photo is in my signature. i have gotten about 3/4" of growth since Jan '09. i hope everyone is having great progress. see you all on the next update. HHG!!!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 2, 2009)

I joined bootcamp late in Feb.  I haven't used any passes.  I think I'm going to use my first heat pass on April 17th for a wedding on the 18th.  All the new growth I have now, I'm sure by then I won't be able to do much to my hair to make it 'presentable' for the affair.


----------



## Aspire (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok.  Jumping in with both feet.  It seems people are joining along the way, so here I go.

I am going to commit to 3 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. 
My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no hair products for 1 month.
I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here goes nothing.  Although I got to admit, my hairdryer is calling me.  Gonna give it to my hubby to hide from me.
-


----------



## kinkylyfe (Apr 4, 2009)

I did not take a starting pic in Jan 2009 but here is  pic for my 1st session. I'v been very good following my pledge but I may fall short for the second b/c I have split ends erplexed. Wish Me Luck!


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Apr 4, 2009)

So session two I will be focusing on my hair starting at my ear on down..This is my hardest section to retain because it is tight coiled and doesnt take moisture well, and I get frustrated easily here is my starting pic of the back for session 2


----------



## Aggie (Apr 4, 2009)

I got my hair cornrowed yesterday. My niece did an OK job I think because I really really like it. I haven't taken pics of it yet but hopefully I'll get my other niece to take some pics of them tomorrow so I can upload them in my fotki album.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 4, 2009)

I was mia for session 1.  But I am ready for session 2.  Starting pic is in my siggy and was taken 2wks ago.  C.urrently I am in individuals


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 5, 2009)

Okay, so I'm in, so far so good, HOWEVER, on the 30th, I hennaed my hair and went on to wear a shrunken wash and go for 2 days - BIG MISTAKE! My hair became a tangled mess, and being beyond 4C, it took all my will and patience not to be rough but couldn't help ripping hairs apart at times. Started detangling on the 1st and continued on the 2nd as I decided to twist as I go. I still have a section at the back to finish off but will handle it when I'm ready for it. i feel I may have to straighten and have a good trim at some point but time will tell. We have a pass each for both of these, right? I'll see how my hair looks in a couple of weeks or more when I get these twists out - if I have loads of splits and knots then I will need a good trim. If I can deal with it, I'll just dust frequently. If I get a trim I'll straighten so it's even. These past few days have been the worst I've had with my hair since my journey started. Moral of this post - Never wear your hair loose and shrunken Jac! Never again!!!!! I'm angry, my hair is angry and it's a lose, lose situation. Anyway, back on track now, just need to get those 4 braids at the back into small twists and I'll begin loving my hair again (disliking her so much right now, sigh).


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry so late and I never did post in here that I used a pass to get my hair flat ironed at Aveda- which was a bust btw... So I tried to be a DIY (pic in my fotki).

HEre is my starting pic again:






and my most recent updated pic is in my siggy below (it was taken late in March so...). I got my hair colored beg of last month and as of this date I have gotten 1/2 inch of new growth. I will try to keep better track this next session and I'm not trimming/cutting/nada until JUly. I may be ready to use my pass for this session to flat iron my hair b/c I think it may be easier for me as I am going to be in labor.....soon I hope 


This was/is a great challenge! The no heat part is fine with me b/c I am lazy and impatient with those kinda things. I mostly did twistouts and just started doing braidouts. When all else failed I tried to bun or wear a phony pony or my best go to- wig it baby! I realized I may have to shampoo 2x/wk sometimes and I think I will have to really detangle more often. I'm really trying to KISS though.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 5, 2009)

Okay I promised that I would come back and post pics of my cornrows that my niece did for me, but I gatta tell ya ladies, my new growth is so thick, the braids look a little frazzled, I don't know if that's a  word, lol...


----------



## newgrowth15 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello Ladies, I'm posting the end of my first quarter results.  Since I am natural, this turned into a no heat challenge for me as well.  I spent 99% of the first quarter in wet buns.  However, I did use my pass on March 31st to tension blow dry and flat iron for a length shot.  I got some really good growth during this first quarter and my hair is much thicker now.  I desperately needed a trim, so I had a friend do it for me later that same day.  (It was done after the photo was taken).  

I DC'd with Silk Elements Hair Mayonnaise and sat under the dryer for approximately 45 minutes.  I washed with a mix of Ovation Color Therapy and Pantene Pro-V Breakage Defense Shampoos.  I conditioned with a mix of Ovation Cell Therapy and Pantene Pro-V Breakage Defense Conditioner.  I squeezed the excess water from the ends of my hair and applied CHI Keratin Mist and CHI Thermal Defense.  I left both of these in my hair.  I tension blow dried my hair and then flat ironed with CHI Silk Infusion.  After I was done with using heat on my hair, I applied EVOO to give it a sheen.

I guess since I haven't been using heat for the last three months, I forgot how long it takes to do my hair.  I started at 11:00 AM and didn't finish until 4:00 PM.  I may never go back to using heat on a regular basis again.

I plan to get my hair braided for most of the second quarter.  I will use the Crown and Glory method to care for my braids.

Best Wishes to everyone and keep up the good growth.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Apr 5, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Okay, so I'm in, so far so good, HOWEVER, on the 30th, I hennaed my hair and went on to wear a shrunken wash and go for 2 days - BIG MISTAKE! My hair became a tangled mess, and being beyond 4C, it took all my will and patience not to be rough but couldn't help ripping hairs apart at times. Started detangling on the 1st and continued on the 2nd as I decided to twist as I go. I still have a section at the back to finish off but will handle it when I'm ready for it. i feel I may have to straighten and have a good trim at some point but time will tell. We have a pass each for both of these, right? I'll see how my hair looks in a couple of weeks or more when I get these twists out - if I have loads of splits and knots then I will need a good trim. If I can deal with it, I'll just dust frequently. If I get a trim I'll straighten so it's even. These past few days have been the worst I've had with my hair since my journey started. Moral of this post - Never wear your hair loose and shrunken Jac! Never again!!!!! I'm angry, my hair is angry and it's a lose, lose situation. Anyway, back on track now, just need to get those 4 braids at the back into small twists and I'll begin loving my hair again (disliking her so much right now, sigh).



Hi Jax,

From one natural to another, if your hairs dries before you have had a chance to detangle it, just wet it again and put more conditioner in it.  Massage this through and then gently detangle your hair in the shower with your fingers and a wide tooth comb.  Rinse the conditioner out and you will have soft, tangle free hair that is much easier to work with.

I saw your pics and I am amazed at your results.  Keep up the good hair growing regimen.


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 6, 2009)

newgrowth15 said:


> Hi Jax,
> 
> From one natural to another, if your hairs dries before you have had a chance to detangle it, just wet it again and put more conditioner in it.  Massage this through and then gently detangle your hair in the shower with your fingers and a wide tooth comb.  Rinse the conditioner out and you will have soft, tangle free hair that is much easier to work with.
> 
> I saw your pics and I am amazed at your results.  Keep up the good hair growing regimen.



Thanks NG, for the tip and for the comment about my progress. I'll try and keep going! I do detangle whilst wet/damp. I keep a spray bottle with water and condish for the task as it takes too long - my scalp can't take a complete session - plus doing it in bits keeps me calm when I start getting angry and start thinking of chopping or ripping it all apart, sigh. My shower is crap - no pressure at all. Basically, my deduction is to never ever let my hair wet and loose at the same time - detangling traumatised me as a kid. Hell, detangling this past week has traumatised me some more! My hair is still the same... the kinks will never change. Learning how to accept and care for my hair well is what will make a difference. I've learnt that loose + wet simply doesn't work for me. Not if I want long, healthy hair. So, wash and goes - never again! Unless I'm on braids or twists. 

BTW, I still have 4 bigger braids at the back of my head that need detangling and twisting but I'm in no hurry. No one has commented but even if they do, well, it's my unique style, lol! I'll tackle them when I'm ready.

Aggie, your cornrows look fabulous! Your niece did a wonderful job!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 6, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay I promised that I would come back and post pics of my cornrows that my niece did for me, but I gatta tell ya ladies, my new growth is so thick, the braids look a little frazzled, I don't know if that's a  word, lol...




Aggie - I am diggin' those cornrows !!! Girl that second pose is something else  - lookin like somebody about to be dealt with!!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Aggie, your cornrows look fabulous! Your niece did a wonderful job!


 
Thanks JH. Now that I can really see the pics, they don't seem so bad afterall. I thought they were looking a little frizzy from all that new growth under there, lol.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Aggie - I am diggin' those cornrows !!! Girl that second pose is something else - lookin like somebody about to be dealt with!!


 
Thanks sqzbly, and that's only my bossy-looking Bahama Mama pose. The real stance is much more FIERCE.


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 7, 2009)

No rules broken for this year. I'm still using OCT and deep conditioning every other day. I tried 2 new products on my hair, AO Honey Suckle Rose Conditioner (I usually use White Camellia), and Revita Shampoo. Both are a keeper for me. I'm wearing flat twists this session under my wig. Good luck to all and I look forward to reading more about everyones progress this session.


----------



## MJ (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm still going strong. I haven't used any heat passes yet. I took a few pics in February to see how much I'd cut back in December and I'd cut ALOT. At least 2"-3" from the front and sides (I didn't take any pics of the back).


----------



## Aggie (Apr 9, 2009)

Going strong for round 2, haven't broken any rules or used up any passes this session, nor will I because I am supposed to relax next week, but siince my hair is cornrowed for another 5 weeks, that is put off for now. I am not totally sure when I'll relax but I am attempting to stretch for 32 weeks total with the help of braids and cornrows. We shall see...


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 10, 2009)

7 weeks post and going strong. Im in these braids and I miss my hair so much.......


----------



## tberry (Apr 11, 2009)

erplexed Sadly i've decided to hold off on bootcamp because i'm transitioning (7 months post-relaxer to be exact) and I'm having trouble dealing with my two hair textures without heat-- not to mention my hair has been breaking off a lot  I think I need to figure out the best way to manage my two hair types first, and then I can fully commit to a bootcamp challenge. Still wishing all of you ladies the best!


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 11, 2009)

Still going strong. Thought I might need a drastic trim after a W&G left my hair shot but I've decided to dust regularly by searching and destroying. If my hair condition doesn't improve I'll take a pass and trim properly but not yet.  So far so good. Can't wait to see where I'm at at the end of my first session! Wearing back to back twists at the moment and loving it!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 11, 2009)

Doing great. Thinking of using my heat pass on 5/1.  Originally I was planning to relax that day but I have decided I will relax on 7/1 for a 6 month stretch.


----------



## Golden*Brown (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm going to use my pass today. I'm going to get my hair flat ironed and a serious trim since I have been putting it off.erplexed


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm still hanging in there yall, I only used  one pass and that was my trim.​ 


*I been rocking protective styles such as phony ponys,buns,french braids, sew ins, clip ins,etc.*


*NO DIRECT HEAT*

*Mostly air drying, somtimes I use my hood dryer, can't wait to get my pibbs.*​


----------



## Aggie (Apr 11, 2009)

tberry said:


> erplexed Sadly i've decided to hold off on bootcamp because i'm transitioning (7 months post-relaxer to be exact) and I'm having trouble dealing with my two hair textures without heat-- not to mention my hair has been breaking off a lot  I think I need to figure out the best way to manage my two hair types first, and then I can fully commit to a bootcamp challenge. Still wishing all of you ladies the best!


 
Sad to see you go tberry but good luck on finding the regimen that works for your hair honey.


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 15, 2009)

Here are some videos I found helpful for my natural hair since I'm not using heat for bootcamp.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77EoNGFnEYU&

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zV17uG9Rzog&


----------



## jaded_faerie (Apr 16, 2009)

2nd session is flying by!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm using my heat pass today.....I'm still stretching but I'm at the shop she's going to give me a roller set and press out my roots......


----------



## Golden*Brown (Apr 18, 2009)

I am dropping out of the challenge. I am transitioning and I think that it will better for me if I get my hair flat ironed every six weeks or so which gives me less breakage and manipulation. Also when I don't trim in a while it results in me cutting off all my progress anyway.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 18, 2009)

Still going strong. I do love this bootcamp - no rush decisions being made, which suits a compulsive doer like me to a T.  HHG all!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 18, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Still going strong. I do love this bootcamp - *no rush decisions being made, which suits a compulsive doer like me to a T.* HHG all!


 
Here here, lol!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 18, 2009)

SheaM said:


> I am dropping out of the challenge. I am transitioning and I think that it will better for me if I get my hair flat ironed every six weeks or so which gives me less breakage and manipulation. Also when I don't trim in a while it results in me cutting off all my progress anyway.  Good luck everyone!


 
Thank you and good luck to you too SheaM.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 18, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> I'm using my heat pass today.....I'm still stretching but I'm at the shop she's going to give me a roller set and press out my roots......


 
I won't be needing to use my passes at all this session soooooo....I need to ask the question.....can passes be acrued?


----------



## Minnie (Apr 18, 2009)

Have anyone ever had unexplained breakage in a small space?  The rest of my hair  is thriving and I have not done anything out of the ordinary.  I am not using anything topical.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I won't be needing to use my passes at all this session soooooo....I need to ask the question.....can passes be acrued?


 Good questiong Aggie, LOL...............If thats the case I have another pass on stash from last session..........


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 19, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I won't be needing to use my passes at all this session soooooo....I need to ask the question.....can passes be acrued?


 
Hey, that's a good question. I haven't used any passes for either session.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I won't be needing to use my passes at all this session soooooo....I need to ask the question.....can passes be acrued?



LOL, accruing passes is not a part of the rules.  You don't get rollover passes.   Nice try though.

ETA: Here's why.  If you saved all your heat usage passes for the year, and used them all during the last session you might very well undo all the great benefits that you've given your hair during the year.


----------



## Aspire (Apr 21, 2009)

Are they just heat passes, I thought I could use one to get a trim.  My ends are really raggedy imo.    I guess I will try to stretch it out.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 21, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Are they just heat passes, I thought I could use one to get a trim. My ends are really raggedy imo.  I guess I will try to stretch it out.


 
It just says one emergency pass per session.  It doesn't specify what its for.  I believe that is up to you.


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 22, 2009)

The more I look at my hair, the more I feel I need a trim. I may well use a pass these next few weeks - my ends don't feel and look good, sigh. I'll leave it a few weeks though as I need to plan it meticulously. I've seen people use heat and trim in on session - how does that work? I might need to straighten some for a good, even trim....


----------



## Wildchild453 (Apr 22, 2009)

I've been bunning for the past few weeks. I plan on using a pass in a few weeks though


----------



## Aggie (Apr 22, 2009)

Okay since passes can not be accrued, then I guess I will stay away for as long as possible from using any, ie, no trimming, cutting, or straightening for this session. I don't know what will happen for next session yet though.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Apr 22, 2009)

I know I'm late, but here is my update. The first two are Jan 2009. The last two are April 2009. I can see a little growth


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 23, 2009)

Mz. Princess said:


> I know I'm late, but here is my update. The first two are Jan 2009. The last two are April 2009. I can see a little growth




Awesome progress sweetie....congrats!

I am self relaxing tomorrow and will post pics on Sunday.


----------



## lisajames96 (Apr 24, 2009)

I used a heat pass this week. I straightened with my flat iron and jojoba oil(might have been another). Nothing to write home about, but I miss my fro. Hubby likes the straight change. Some change in length, about 1/2 inch longer.


5 days after flat ironing...Reverting...


----------



## MJ (Apr 24, 2009)

I haven't used any of my heat passes. I plan to use direct heat twice this year: June (blow dryer) and December (blow dryer and flatiron).


----------



## *KP* (Apr 25, 2009)

I just used another pass to flat iron my roots.  I'd taken my braids out and washed my hair and the roots were just a joke even though it was only 9 weeks post. I always seem to use my pass in the first month, I'll need to find a nice updo for my birthday instead now because my 'punishment' is not buying shoes and I don't think I could handle that .


----------



## JollyGal (Apr 25, 2009)

can we still join or has the cut off date gone? please say yes to the former and no to the later lol


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2009)

I took my cornrwos out on Thursday and already washed and DCed it twice, henna'ed once and ready to re-do my cornrows, this time without extensions. I am in the wig challenge too so I want to wear wigs for the next 4 weeks or so, then braids again for 6 weeks after that.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2009)

sunhun said:


> can we still join or has the cut off date gone? please say yes to the former and no to the later lol


 
I don't think there is a cut off date for this challenge sunhun. We know that not everyone join the forum the same time so you're free to join. This challenge runs in sessions however. This session just began the beginning of this month and each session runs for 3 months at a time. Just go back to the front page and read the rules and let us know which session/s you want to participate complete and your punishment for breaking the rules.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 25, 2009)

Just checking in ladies

I self relaxed this past Friday for the first time and went for a light dusting at the Regis salon yesterday. Initally, I had planned to get a trim of an inch but decided against it and opted for a light dusting instead(1/4''). I am so happy that I did b/c that trim would have took away all of my progress from my 16+ weeks of stretching.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay ladies, I forgot to report that I chopped off 2 inches of my hair last night because the ends looks a little 'frazzled' so I guess i have to punish myself because I am not ready to use my pass yet for this session. My punishment is no food for a day so I will not be eating any food on Monday.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, I forgot to report that I chopped off 2 inches of my hair last night because the ends looks a little 'frazzled' so I guess i have to punish myself because I am not ready to use my pass yet for this session. *My punishment is no food for a day so I will not be eating any food on Monday*.



That's harsh, girl.  Maybe you might want to add a little prayer with that fast.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Apr 26, 2009)

for the next 3 weeks I will be wearing my wigs, DC'ing weekly, and then back to the braids for 8 weeks(can't wait)


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay since passes can not be accrued, then I guess I will stay away for as long as possible from using any, ie, no trimming, cutting, or straightening for this session. I don't know what will happen for next session yet though.



I try to only worry about one session at a time.  Even though I'm committed for the whole year, I'll stress myself out if I think about what I'm going to do for next session.  Shoot, I don't even want to worry about what I'm going to do with my hair next week.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 26, 2009)

Mz. Princess said:


> I know I'm late, but here is my update. The first two are Jan 2009. The last two are April 2009. I can see a little growth





lisajames96 said:


> I used a heat pass this week. I straightened with my flat iron and jojoba oil(might have been another). Nothing to write home about, but I miss my fro. Hubby likes the straight change. Some change in length, about 1/2 inch longer.



Progress is always nice.  Good job ladies, keep it going.


----------



## lonelysky (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm hoping to post an update soon. I've been bad about updating. I'm going to wash and try to set my hair tomorrow *crosses fingers* I've done probably 3 rollersets, but they have come out a hot mess.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> That's harsh, girl. Maybe you might want to add a little prayer with that fast.


 
I'm thinking you're right GB.


----------



## baddison (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow...we're almost at the end of another month!!  April will soon be a memory....is it me, or is time flying by really fast...

Anywhooo....just here to report I'm still going strong with our 2009 Boot Camp.  Looking forward to my next progress update at the end of 2nd quarter!!


----------



## Aspire (Apr 27, 2009)

OK.  So I dusted my ends last night - made a huge difference.  I had been planning to use a pass to do so, but decided I will need it later.  I am wondering though . . .

How often can you dust, before it really becomes a trim?  IE - if I dust every day for 8 days, that's an 1-2 inches.  Is it only dusting if we do it once a week, a month, what?

I know, I am anal - it is the software designer in me.  We tend to not like ambiguity or loopholes.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2009)

My hair is cornrowed down nice and neat and I am wearing my wigs again.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2009)

Aspire said:


> OK. So I dusted my ends last night - made a huge difference. I had been planning to use a pass to do so, but decided I will need it later. I am wondering though . . .
> 
> How often can you dust, before it really becomes a trim? IE - if I dust every day for 8 days, that's an 1-2 inches. Is it only dusting if we do it once a week, a month, what?
> 
> I know, I am anal - it is the software designer in me. We tend to not like ambiguity or loopholes.


 
You are too funny Aspire. This is a very good question, but I'd imagine that dusting is only allowed once a session along with only one other anti-bootcamp practice like the use of a blow dryer or flat iron or even an all out trim, wearing the hair all out, etc...I feel that every 8 days is a bit much. This could equate to a full trim or two by the end of a session I think.


----------



## Aspire (Apr 27, 2009)

once per session?  I am so doomed.   I dusted 4 times in March alone.  Good thing I did not start this challenge till April!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Apr 28, 2009)

Aspire said:


> OK.  So I dusted my ends last night - made a huge difference.  I had been planning to use a pass to do so, but decided I will need it later.  I am wondering though . . .
> 
> How often can you dust, before it really becomes a trim?  IE - if I dust every day for 8 days, that's an 1-2 inches.  Is it only dusting if we do it once a week, a month, what?
> 
> I know, I am anal - it is the software designer in me.  We tend to not like ambiguity or loopholes.



Aggie is right.  You get one dust per session.  Are you trying to maintain your length for a while to remove damaged ends, or are you just addicted to cliping? Huh, huh.


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 28, 2009)

Checking in, no rules broken.


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 29, 2009)

Checking in. Still going strong. Still need a trim, but will update on that one when i do get it done. Decided not to try any heat yet (too scared), so will only use a pass for trimming.


----------



## leona2025 (Apr 29, 2009)

Can I still joing for the April and later sessions? 

I am going to commit to 2  sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no internet or computer games at all for 1 week I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

*






Here is my starting point picture:*


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Apr 29, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Checking in. Still going strong. Still need a trim, but will update on that one when i do get it done. Decided not to try any heat yet (too scared), so will only use a pass for trimming.


 

Girl I took my one pass I think last month for trimming, and I'm gone to do a sew-in, to get my inches back. 

erplexedI miss my inches. No more passes for me.Other then that i'm still going strong.


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 29, 2009)

leona2025 said:


> Can I still joing for the April and later sessions?
> 
> I am going to commit to 2 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no internet or computer games at all for 1 week I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
> 
> ...


 
Nice starting point


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2009)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> Girl I took my one pass I think last month for trimming, and I'm gone to do a sew-in, to get my inches back.
> 
> erplexedI miss my inches. No more passes for me.Other then that i'm still going strong.


 

Don't worry DDP, your hair will be back in no time.


----------



## leona2025 (Apr 29, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> Nice starting point


 

Thanks. It won't be hard for me to not trim, lol.


----------



## aa9746 (May 2, 2009)

Deep conditioning right now with my pre poo mix: Queen Helene Cholesterol/Mane and Tail Conditioner/Castor Oil/Jojoba Oil (Picture #16 in my fotki 2009 album)


----------



## Shay72 (May 2, 2009)

Okay I used a pass yesterday to straighten my hair.  So that's it no more heat this session.  Not an issue for me.  I was supposed to relax yesterday but straightened as an assessment.  I am very happy with my progress.  My hair is thick and I have definitely gained length.  I am still working on getting it as healthy as possible.  So the stretch continues.


----------



## aa9746 (May 2, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I used a pass yesterday to straighten my hair. So that's it no more heat this session. Not an issue for me. I was supposed to relax yesterday but straightened as an assessment. I am very happy with my progress. My hair is thick and I have definitely gained length. I am still working on getting it as healthy as possible. So the stretch continues.


 
Wonderful, keep it up!


----------



## monieluv (May 2, 2009)

checking in...i had to use a pass and cut the color out my hair.  it was extremely dry and brittle.  so now it set me back to 1/4" again, but i will be back on track and pushing forward.  hope everyone is having a good journey and looking forward to seeing all of you at the finish line.  hhg.


----------



## Shay72 (May 2, 2009)

Here is my udpate pic and this is the last place I am posting it.  I am so frustrated with my ends that I am ready to give up.  I work hard at being consistent and doing the right things for my hair. I have to remember I started off with damaged/broken off hair and it has come far but still..
Here goes:


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I used a pass yesterday to straighten my hair. So that's it no more heat this session. Not an issue for me. I was supposed to relax yesterday but straightened as an assessment. I am very happy with my progress. My hair is thick and I have definitely gained length. I am still working on getting it as healthy as possible. So the stretch continues.


 
I don't have a problem with heat so much as I do with cutting my hair and that brings me another point:

I cut another inch off my hair and I deserved to be punished................AGAIN. Okay that means that I will have to avoid food again for a whole day, maybe on Monday or Tuesday. One of them for sure.


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Here is my udpate pic and this is the last place I am posting it. I am so frustrated with my ends that I am ready to give up. I work hard at being consistent and doing the right things for my hair. I have to remember I started off with damaged/broken off hair and it has come far but still..
> Here goes:


 
Sweetie, don't you fret. You have noticable growth and the only thing you will have to do is get a really good trim and start afresh but protect them babies afterwards girl. I so want to big chop, but too chicken to just go ahead and do it so I just keep taking off an inch here and an inch there and to be honest I think I'm down 6 inches from January, 09. Believe it or not, I am not missing that old hair at all. I took really good care of it but still it was just ugly to me, ughhh!


----------



## Lanea87 (May 2, 2009)

Round 2, 10 wks post and still going strong......


----------



## Shay72 (May 2, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Sweetie, don't you fret. You have noticable growth and the only thing you will have to do is get a really good trim and start afresh but protect them babies afterwards girl. I so want to big chop, but too chicken to just go ahead and do it so I just keep taking off an inch here and an inch there and to be honest I think I'm down 6 inches from January, 09. Believe it or not, I am not missing that old hair at all. I took really good care of it but still it was just ugly to me, ughhh!


 
Thanks for the encouragement Aggie.  The sad part is I do protect them.  I never wear my hair down. I think they were damaged when I started this journey.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 3, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Here is my udpate pic and this is the last place I am posting it.  I am so frustrated with my ends that I am ready to give up.  I work hard at being consistent and doing the right things for my hair. I have to remember I started off with damaged/broken off hair and it has come far but still..
> Here goes:



Your ends don't look bad.  Everyone's hair grows unevenly.  As long as you are protecting them, they should be fine, and you can keep growing until you get a few more inches and then even it up by taking off the last 1/2 inch or so.  You are doing a great job.


----------



## Shay72 (May 3, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> Your ends don't look bad. Everyone's hair grows unevenly. As long as you are protecting them, they should be fine, and you can keep growing until you get a few more inches and then even it up by taking off the last 1/2 inch or so. You are doing a great job.


 
Thank you.  I needed to hear that.  You ladies are always so supportive I so appreciate that.


----------



## Ivy Santolina (May 4, 2009)

I'm going to drop out of this session and hopefully I'll be back for Session 3.  This bootcamp taught me a lot about my hair.  Staying away from direct heat brought out my styling creative side.  My hair loves bantu-knot outs and updos.


----------



## Aspire (May 4, 2009)

Touch-up this weekend @ 8 Weeks (normally wait 12 but was experiencing breakage at the line of demarcation). DC'd w/ORS after and THEN neutralized (all white suds - may skip this step next time if I don't lose the my nerve). Loved the result, hair was soft, shiny, silky.  Did not use dryer at all. 

I am AMAZED at the results of what I have learned on this board.  My hair is incredibly moisturized.  I don't think it has ever been this way before.  Looking forward to continued hair health.

-


----------



## Aspire (May 4, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement Aggie.  The sad part is I do protect them.  I never wear my hair down. I think they were damaged when I started this journey.



Shay.  Just look at the growth girl - don't worry about the ends.  Just remind yourself that you are growing them out and dust them in between. You can get a healthy "trim" later.

The funny thing is . . . it seems the healthier my hair gets the rattier my ends can look erplexed?  I guess that is because your shaft gets healthier and makes your ends look worse?  At least that is what I keep telling myself - and then I dust!


----------



## beans4reezy (May 4, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Round 2, 10 wks post and still going strong......


 
You are doing such a great job!! Your hair looks so thick and healthy and look at all of that length rentention! Keep growing girl!!


----------



## beans4reezy (May 4, 2009)

My update..I'm still in here strong!!! Not using any heat hasn't really been much of an issue for me. I am planning on taking a family portrait in June, so I'll probably use my heat for then.  Anyhow ladies, here is my progress with boot camp:

I started here, this past December I was literally in tears  






This is my update in April. 





I am so excited about the progress and I can't hardly wait to see where I will be at the end of the boot camp ( I signed up for ALL the sessions!!!)


----------



## aa9746 (May 4, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> My update..I'm still in here strong!!! Not using any heat hasn't really been much of an issue for me. I am planning on taking a family portrait in June, so I'll probably use my heat for then. Anyhow ladies, here is my progress with boot camp:
> 
> I started here, this past December I was literally in tears
> 
> ...


 
Wonderful progress, keep it up


----------



## Shay72 (May 4, 2009)

beans4reezy--That is fantastic progress! Great job!


----------



## lisajames96 (May 4, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> beans4reezy--That is fantastic progress! Great job!


 
I second that. Great job!


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (May 5, 2009)

I'm still going strong ladies, can't wait for my next relaxer. I been stretching, and protective styling.​


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 10, 2009)

1 more week till I put in box braids, cant wait!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 11, 2009)

still going strong ladies, now officially 20 weeks post, no heat since I used my heat pass on 4/16 for a rollerset with pressed roots.


----------



## morehairplease (May 11, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> still going strong ladies, now officially 20 weeks post, no heat since I used my heat pass on 4/16 for a rollerset with pressed roots.




way to go, sweetie!


----------



## Minnie (May 11, 2009)

bean4reezy, great progress.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 11, 2009)

Minnie said:


> bean4reezy, great progress.


 
Thank you ladies!! I am so excited! Thank God for LHCF


----------



## Aggie (May 11, 2009)

I am 15.5 weeks post so for and still holding strong too. I am so excited that I am still hanging in there.


----------



## Aggie (May 11, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> still going strong ladies, now officially 20 weeks post, no heat since I used my heat pass on 4/16 for a rollerset with pressed roots.


 
How long are you stretching your relaxer Mrs R?


----------



## Aggie (May 11, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Thank you ladies!! I am so excited! Thank God for LHCF


 
I concur with the ladies on your awesome progress beans4breezy. Keep it up sweetie.


----------



## aa9746 (May 11, 2009)

No rules broken


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 11, 2009)

I have only used 1 pass since the start of this challenge and my hair is loving the break from the direct heat.  I havent had a relaxer in 35 wks either and I am trying to stretch for 1 1/2 yrs. just cause .  My hair is thriving and loving the henna and steam treatments, the stretch and the bootcamp.  I have never had hair this thick before in my entire life!!!!!

Thank you Thank you Thank you ALL


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 12, 2009)

Aggie said:


> How long are you stretching your relaxer Mrs R?


I'm shooting for 39 weeks, 9/21/09 my bday, I know that's a bit ambitious for my first stretch, but so far so good, only 19 more to go, LOL.

Last night I tried something different and I think it just may stick.  I did my very first Flexi Rod set.  I'm very pleased, since it was my first time it doesn't look exactly awesome, but good enough for me to not do anything else to it for a few days.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (May 12, 2009)

Hey ladies! Still going strong, just finished DC with a Aussie Moist/Alter Ego/honey and jojoba oil mix. I have been wanting to trim for the last 2 months but still holding out. I am at 13 1/2 wks, so I'll be relaxing on the 22nd.


----------



## Aggie (May 12, 2009)

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> I'm shooting for 39 weeks, 9/21/09 my bday, I know that's a bit ambitious for my first stretch, but so far so good, only 19 more to go, LOL.
> 
> Last night I tried something different and I think it just may stick. I did my very first Flexi Rod set. I'm very pleased, since it was my first time it doesn't look exactly awesome, but good enough for me to not do anything else to it for a few days.


 
39 weeks is an awesome stretch goal. I had my mind set on 32 weeks but since I'm transitioning to texlaxed hair, I don't know if that will be enough anymore. I might just go for 47 weeks (a week before Christmas) or for one whole year. 

I'll take it in strides though and see if I can go for the year because that's what I really want to do. Remember I have to chop off the bone straight hair as it grows out and I want me some length on my head when I do decide to chop.


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 12, 2009)

So I'm going to attempt to do the box braids myself, however I have no idea how to attach the braid hair to my hair.  I've checked out a couple YT videos but I cant see ANYTHING.  Their hand is always in the way!  Any suggestions? YT? website?


----------



## cch24 (May 12, 2009)

i did the first session even though i never signed up and i forgot i actually signed up for the next three! i'm doing well, no rules broken. i'm going to straighten next week for my birthday, and a length check. i'm 7 months post (transitioning) and i wear my hair up every day, so it will be a nice change. i'll post pics!


----------



## Dia (May 13, 2009)

jaded_faerie said:


> So I'm going to attempt to do the box braids myself, however I have no idea how to attach the braid hair to my hair.  I've checked out a couple YT videos but I cant see ANYTHING.  Their hand is always in the way!  Any suggestions? YT? website?



Try this link from the Crown and Glory Method
http://www.growafrohairlong.com/videoplaits.html


----------



## Jaxhair (May 13, 2009)

I had a trim yesterday. I'm happy! Will carry on with the challenge till next trim next session. Still too scared to try heat, lol!


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Dia


----------



## Lanea87 (May 14, 2009)

Round 2, 12 wks post and still going strong......


----------



## melodies815 (May 14, 2009)

Sorry for the lack of updates. Checking in.

I am doing well.  No trims since my BC in Feb. No heat at all.  PSing in nearly all-day long satin bonnets if at home or high puffs if out.

It's going well...hair is growing.

I think I can stay in this challenge forever....

cj


----------



## Aspire (May 14, 2009)

Dia said:


> Try this link from the Crown and Glory Method
> http://www.growafrohairlong.com/videoplaits.html


 
This was a great vid - I have been braiding for years and still go a lot of tips.  Thanks for posting this.

--


----------



## Aggie (May 14, 2009)

I'm officially 4 months into my relaxer stretch today and so happy I made it this far. Okay now, time to psyche myself up for the next 4 months. I know I can do it.


----------



## Jaxhair (May 15, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I'm officially 4 months into my relaxer stretch today and so happy I made it this far. Okay now, time to psyche myself up for the next 4 months. I know I can do it.


Yes you can!

Thinking of doing C&G myself, give my hair a break from loose. More like give me a break from my hair..... we'll see.......


----------



## Shay72 (May 16, 2009)

I want to use heat so freaking bad right now!!!! I won't though.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (May 20, 2009)

Well I used more than one pass, I ended up cutting off 4 inches of thin ends, blow dried and flat ironed after mt t-up. I couldn't take those ends any longer still WSL or just hitting it. I have to go check my punishment, but my hair looks and feels good will post pics when i find my batteries.


----------



## Aggie (May 21, 2009)

I used my pass for this session to get my hair trimmed today.

Okay ladies, 4 whopping inches, YAY! I wanted it shorter but my stylist insisted that I leave enough hair on my head just in case I want to put it in a bun. I think she was right. I do have enough hair left to put it in a teeny weeny bun, lol.

I am back to shoulder length, but thicker  - here it is:


----------



## Shay72 (May 21, 2009)

Aggie--I can definitely see the thickness. Off topic --your house looks beautiful.


----------



## Aggie (May 21, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Aggie--I can definitely see the thickness. Off topic --your house looks beautiful.


 
Thank you honey.

~Hugs~


----------



## EbonyMajesty (May 21, 2009)

Hey ladies, 

I also used my pass to get a cut for my birthday, which was on Monday.  I cut off 3-4 inches of ends and love the fullness of my new shorter do.


----------



## Aspire (May 21, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I used my pass for this session to get my hair trimmed today.
> 
> Okay ladies, 4 whopping inches, YAY! I wanted it shorter but my stylist insisted that I leave enough hair on my head just in case I want to put it in a bun. I think she was right. I do have enough hair left to put it in a teeny weeny bun, lol.
> 
> I am back to shoulder length, but thicker  - here it is:



  OMGosh!  Girl, I called myself trying to get to your hair length!   Well, ya jus made it ezier for me .  I love it! B-U-T-Full!!  It looks incredibly healthy, and that of course is goal 1.  The color looks great too!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (May 21, 2009)

Your hair is growing so nicely!





ms_b_haven06 said:


> Round 2, 12 wks post and still going strong......


----------



## Aggie (May 21, 2009)

Aspire said:


> OMGosh! Girl, I called myself trying to get to your hair length! Well, ya jus made it ezier for me . I love it! B-U-T-Full!! It looks incredibly healthy, and that of course is goal 1. The color looks great too!


 
Girl Aspire, you're too crazy, but thanks sweetie and you're right, healthy hair is first for me from now on, then length.


----------



## aa9746 (May 21, 2009)

No rules broken. I can't believe I've gone almost five months with no heat. I hope the hard work shows up in my hair for our the next length check.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 2, 2009)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Your hair is growing so nicely!


Thanks a lot. It has nothing on yours though.....

Round 2, 14 wks post 2 more to go and so ready. I wanna see my length....


----------



## baddison (Jun 2, 2009)

OK....just checking in!!  Starting another month and still going strong with my bootcamp.  I will be using this session's pass to end my 13week stretch on June 20th!!  Yaaayyy!!

Love this boot camp!!


----------



## TCatt86 (Jun 2, 2009)

Checking in, I used heat and trimmed the last session.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 2, 2009)

I plan to do a length check on June 12th so I will need to accept punishment since I already used a pass on May 1st.  I won't be able to purchase hair products for 2 weeks.  I will be a mess!


----------



## LiberianGirl (Jun 2, 2009)

I messed up during the second session-flat iron 1+. I'll join the third session.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 2, 2009)

Checking in for June.   No direct heat (except an air brush on low once.  I don't think this counts though. If this counts then I used my pass).  

I can see the growth and the health.  Today I air dried my hair and it was NOT a frizzy, dry mess.  I must be doing something right!!!


----------



## trinigal27 (Jun 5, 2009)

Checking in. Have been doing well so far. It is 5 months since my last relaxer, thinking of putting in some braids to give my hair and hands some rest. I have just thick growth now, have to comb out in the shower.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 5, 2009)

Still going strong myself. No more passes to use up for this session and thank goodness my braids are installed until next month anyway. Stay strong ladies.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 5, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I plan to do a length check on June 12th so I will need to accept punishment since I already used a pass on May 1st. I won't be able to purchase hair products for 2 weeks. I will be a mess!


 
Forgot to mention I am checking in early because I will be doing the Hide Your Hair for 6 months Challenge.  So after next week no pics from me until Dec!


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 6, 2009)

Checking in: No rules broken


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm still going strong ladies


----------



## Amelia456 (Jun 7, 2009)

Ok, so i just wanted you lovely ladies to know that I am styill in the bootcamp.  I have not been on lhcf for a while because of final, comprehensive exams, and graduation.  I promise to have pics posted by the end of the week, and to get back in bootcamp mode then also.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jun 7, 2009)

I am still hanging on. It feels like second nature now to wash, deep condition, and twist.


----------



## MJ (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm still going strong . I haven't used any direct heat since December 2008. I plan to use my a heat pass (blow drying) next week.


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 7, 2009)

MJ said:


> I'm still going strong . I haven't used any direct heat since December 2008. I plan to use my a heat pass (blow drying) next week.


Super!! Will you be posting pictures??


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 8, 2009)

On 6/11 I will be getting a relaxer for an update and a dust/trim no more than 1/2 inch. See you guys soon......


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 8, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> On 6/11 I will be getting a relaxer for an update and a dust/trim no more than 1/2 inch. See you guys soon......


 
Your progress is inspiring Ms. Haven. Please be sure to keep us updated!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 14, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Your progress is inspiring Ms. Haven. Please be sure to keep us updated!


Didnt get as much growth as I wanted but its all healthy. Havent used heat in 8 months. I got a rollerset and then wrapped it afterwards.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jun 14, 2009)

Yall know what I relaxed yesterday with nairobi, and my hair has to be at BSL, I took pictures of my hair wet/and will take the dry pictures tommorw, I have made great progress, and I think I reached my goal of BSL, I will share photos with you all on here in my siggie,and fotki soon as I upload them. I'm so proud of myself, I took one pass to trim couple months ago that I mention,and it growed back... and some.​


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 15, 2009)

DaDragonPrincess: Off to visit your fotki!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 15, 2009)

I know I have been MIA on this challenge, but I am hanging in there.  I haven't used my heat pass and is currently in twists.  I will post update pics at the end of month.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 15, 2009)

Checking in - no heat, but I have got to finds some better low-manip than buns.  Braidouts don't seem to work for my fine hair.  It come out dry and frizz and I get breakage.  Need to find something better if I am going to make it till the end of the year.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 18, 2009)

1 wk post and still hanging in there....


----------



## Ivie184 (Jun 18, 2009)

Checking in: I'm still going strong and haven't broken any rules.


----------



## melodies815 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey there, everyone....just checking in.

No rules broken at all, but I deleted my Fotki.  I am working on my Picasa website and hope to have it up soon.  In the meantime, my hair is the most healthy it has ever been!!  Thanks, cousins!!

cj


----------



## Aggie (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm still in extension braids and will try to use this protective style until the end of the year alternated with cornrows and wigs.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey girls. I am still bunning and cowashing. I am going on 13 weeks post here. I am working with three textures and I am starting to get some lovely tangles. I will sit it our for maybe two more weeks, then I am going to get some kinky twists to help me stretch longer. My goal is to texturize at 24 weeks, but might do 20 if things become unbearable.


----------



## Jaxhair (Jun 20, 2009)

still in braids. think i got the washing/cleaning and moisturising worked out now. still working on how to incorporate regular ayurveda and deep conditioning to it, but happy with what i'm managing at the moment. will wear braids indefinitely with a week or 2 loose every 5-8 weeks or so for proper washing, dc-ing, etc. 

So far, no rules broken. loving bootcamp!


----------



## baddison (Jun 21, 2009)

*UPDATES!  UPDATES!!*

I used my quarterly pass to end my 13week stretch. I have updated my fotki.....unfortunately, APL still eludes me.....

Anywhoo...I am back on my bootcamp for another session!!!  Glad for the progress nonetheless..

Happy hair growing to all.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 21, 2009)

Just checking in ladies,

So far, my hair and I are best buds. I am staying on top of my moisture/protein/porosity and it is paying off. My goal is to stretch for 6 months and relax in Oct(although now that I think about it this would make it 7 months) for my birthday and getting color. Lately, I have been deep conditioning/dcw three times a week, bagging/sealing daily, and keeping my hair covered at all times(the only time my hair is out is when I shampoo it). Hopefully, I will be all one length when I self-relax in Oct.


----------



## baddison (Jun 26, 2009)

WHEW.....the end of yet another Boot Camp Session..... 

I have used this session's pass to end my 13week stretch and do my length check. (...in my fotki...).

I am pleased with my progress, but would have been happier if I had truly achieved APL this session.

Nonetheless, In a few days, session 3 will start, and I just can't wait.   This Boot Camp has been a blessing for my hair.!!!

Happy Healthy Hair Growing to all!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 26, 2009)

I am 22 weeks post my last relaxer and still rocking my braids so I won't be needing to punish myself this go round for breaking any bootcamp rules because of them. I just washed my hair this morning using FAST poo and Joico Lite Conditioner, and finally used Joico Altima Moisturizing conditioner as a leave-in.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 27, 2009)

2 weeks post and Im thinking about going to 24. I gotta see how my hair starts to act....Usually I get lots of breakage at the demarcation line, but we shall see when that time comes around.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jun 27, 2009)

Jeez, time just seems to get away from me!  I haven't post in here for quite a while.  Things are still going great, and I'm staying on track with bootcamp.  I haven't used any passes, so far.  In the beginning of May I did my once every 4 months dusting, and took off about 1/4 inch.  Next time will be the beginning of Sept.  

I hope all is going well with my fellow bootcamp sisters.  Be strong ladies half the year is almost gone already.  It will be December before we know it!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 29, 2009)

It's been a while since my last post.  Initially, I had my hair braided in mid-April, and although the braids were large, the hair strands in the front were too thin, so I took them out after one month.  I used my pass in mid-May to blow dry my hair for a henna application.  I later figured out I could have put the henna in my wet hair (but it was my first time using henna and I didn't want to mess up anything).  Unfortunately, the indigo left my hair extremely dry.  In the beginning of June, I applied the Aphogee 2 Step Protein Treatment.  This worked very well, but I followed someone's suggestion to wash with a moisturizing shampoo immediately afterward.  This was a mistake.  My hair was over stripped and extremely dry.  Over the course of the next several days, I applied intense moisture to my hair to try to revive it.  One June 22nd, I dc'd with a combination of moisturizing conditioners.  This finally softened my hair.  I then cornrowed my hair with Jane Carter's Leaving-in-Conditioner and Nourish and Shine.  One June 24th, I freshened up the cornrows and my hair was still moisturized from the JC products.  (I have found a keeper).  Last night I took the cornrows out (my hair is still moisturized) and later today, I will wash, DC and cornrow it again.  I apologize for the long post, but this is what I get for not posting on a regular basis this quarter.


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 30, 2009)

June Length check in fotki. Picture quality isn't great but I did gain an extra inch of growth since March 30th.


----------



## trinigal27 (Jul 1, 2009)

*Am still around and going strong. Have not used my pass in round two and am ready for round three. *


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 1, 2009)

Okay so session 3 starts today and I am texlaxing so there goes my 1 heat pass already.


----------



## lisajames96 (Jul 1, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> June Length check in fotki. Picture quality isn't great but I did gain an extra inch of growth since March 30th.


 
good job!   .

I am gonna try rollersetting this quarter. Just to mix things up a bit. I'm going to use my infusium 23 and probably coconut oil on the ends when I wrap it. Trying to stay away from the heat(hands shaking)...


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 1, 2009)

Session 3 already! Time does fly! I haven't used any passes yet.I am 14 weeks post and would like to stretch to at least 2o weeks.I need 2 to 3 more inches by the end of December to be able to claim APL.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jul 2, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> June Length check in fotki. Picture quality isn't great but I did gain an extra inch of growth since March 30th.




Congrats on your progress.  Looking good!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jul 2, 2009)

Update for me. I signed up for 2 sessions. Here is my starting pic (12/2008):





March 2009





May 2009





June 2009


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 2, 2009)

3 wks post today and doing good. Im about to start my washing process.


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 6, 2009)

July update:


----------



## Aggie (Jul 6, 2009)

Checking in: I am still doing very well with my extension braids and only used one pass for the last session but have no idea what I'll be doing for the duration of this session. I do know that I will still be wearing braids and cornrows with wigs possibly.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 6, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> July update:


 

Girl your hair is looking so good aa9746. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 6, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> 3 wks post today and doing good. Im about to start my washing process.


 
Ms B, your hair is just so pretty, black and thick right now. Just keep doing what you're doing and before long your hair will be bsl.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Ms B, your hair is just so pretty, black and thick right now. Just keep doing what you're doing and before long your hair will be bsl.


 
Aww thanks Aggie, I like that my hair can fool ppl cause it not thick at all. But yea I hope that I will be BSL soon but I gotta get APL first.


Today makes me 4 weeks post, I added 2 step and coconut oil to GVP Nexxus Humectress and now Im under the dryer chilling.....


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 9, 2009)

Update.  I used my pass for this quarter on Tuesday--I just had to trim my hair.  I took off about an inch and it looks and feels better.  I don't plan to do an official length check until the end of the challenge, but I may post an updated photo in the very near future.  I'm trying to fix the USB port on my computer right now.


----------



## NuBraveHeart (Jul 10, 2009)

ok, i'm a little late.  not straightening, but here is my updated pic.  its right after my texlax, so, sorry it's kinda wet and blah.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 10, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Aww thanks Aggie, I like that my hair can fool ppl cause it not thick at all. But yea I hope that I will be BSL soon but I gotta get APL first.
> 
> 
> Today makes me 4 weeks post, I added 2 step and coconut oil to GVP Nexxus Humectress and now Im under the dryer chilling.....


 
You're welcomed sweetie.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 10, 2009)

I am still holding on to these braids and trying to for at least another 2 weeks before taking them down for a week of DCing and possibly wig wearing before I reinstall my extension braids.


----------



## Jaxhair (Jul 11, 2009)

Re-installing a new set of braids after 2 weeks of loose hair (twists, braids, TOs and BOs). No heat used, no trimming, just TLC and love. I'm happy to say this challenge is pretty much the norm for me right now and isn't too much of a challenge, and my hair's rewarding me by looking good and healthy and winning me some serious compliments! I'm absolutely loving it!


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 11, 2009)

NuBraveHeart said:


> ok, i'm a little late. not straightening, but here is my updated pic. its right after my texlax, so, sorry it's kinda wet and blah.


 
Hey, that's ok. It's healthy and growing!


----------



## truequeen06 (Jul 11, 2009)

Can't believe it's the 3rd session already!  I haven't updated my fotki since the end of May,  but my hair is looking good so far.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 11, 2009)

I am in kinky twists now. I am trying to keep these in for three months, but obviously, heat or cutting will not be a temptation for the next few months


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 12, 2009)

I gotta do something to my freaking hair b4 I yank it all out.


----------



## Garner (Jul 13, 2009)

Ladies, I am going to forgo Session 3 and maybe Session 4 of Bootcamp.  With my transition it is much easier to trim monthly instead of once a quarter.  As far as the other rules, no direct heat, deep conditioning, protective styles...no problem.  I will continue with those until my transition is complete.  Good luck to all of you!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 13, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I gotta do something to my freaking hair b4 I yank it all out.


 
I am feelin' you ms b. I need to take my braids down,. I was trying to make these extensions last, but I really don't think they'll make it another 2 weeks. They need to be redone like yesterday.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 14, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I am feelin' you ms b. I need to take my braids down,. I was trying to make these extensions last, but I really don't think they'll make it another 2 weeks. They need to be redone like yesterday.


I wish I could get some braids right about now......


----------



## melodies815 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello everyone.  I know I have not checked in like I should...but we just moved house from the UK to the UK and it's been a lot of work getting our new home together and getting back to work again.

Anyway, I have no pictures to post to show progress from my BC in March...was it March or Feb?  I have to go back and see...but when I pull on it, I can tell there is definite growth.  I can pull the back down to the base of my neck and the sides now come approximately 2 inches below my ears.  I will flat iron with Sabino to length check soon.  Other than than, I have put absolutely no heat of an kind in my hair and have been following the rules.

Mostly, I wear a WNG puff with shea butter and AVG or a twistout done on wet hair. Braidouts look crazy on me right now.

One thing I am starting to notice is that I NEED to keep my hair twisted more in order to not have those weird knots on the length of my strands. There are only a few, but I notice them and now that I know what they are, I am paranoid about what will happen to my hair as it grows if I don't immediately search and destroy.  I have not dusted to get rid of them yet, but I know I have to do it soon.

Still building my Picasa album.  Other than that, nothing.

I love the women on this site and will update pics in the next few weeks.

Blessings and healthy hair growing to us all!
Christi


----------



## melodies815 (Jul 15, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I wish I could get some braids right about now......



You have made such beautiful progress!!!

Christi


----------



## Aggie (Jul 15, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I wish I could get some braids right about now......


 
I did it ms b, I took my braids down on Monday afternoon and did an overnight henna treatment, followed by another night of deep conditioning which I just washed out this morning. I have my hair in 4 big braids right now to wear my wigs for now until I can get my braids redone. For now, I will be treating  and deep conditioning it for strengthening purposes.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 15, 2009)

Just checking in ladies,

Things are going good on my end. I am staying on top of my moisture/protein/porosity and it is paying off. I am needing to get a corrective relaxer done and have not decided if whether or not I will do it myself or go the salon. I fear that the stylist will not handle my hair with care and stretching for 6 months and someone ripping through my hair would be pure evil! I plan on only deep conditioning 2-3 times a week for the remainder of the challenge. I have been bagging/sealing daily and keeping my hair covered at all times(the only time my hair is out is when I shampoo it).My goal is to stretch for 6 months and relax in Oct for my birthday. However, after seeing so many naturals post update thread, I may get braids in Oct. and bc in Jan. 2010 and transition to natural.


----------



## t23luvgod (Jul 15, 2009)

I am going to commit to 1 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no new hair products or nail polish. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 15, 2009)

I used my second pass last saturday.  I am doing the bootcamp for the full 4 rotations and I dont plan on using heat aging this year.  My hair loves this no heat thing and it is also helping me retain my lenght.

I plan on making this a way of life!


----------



## wish4length (Jul 15, 2009)

updates in my fotki
yeah i cheated back in the day, but I'm on track now
http://public.fotki.com/ChocolateDancer/chocolatedancer/


----------



## Aggie (Jul 15, 2009)

Bootcamping out in this wig right now:


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 16, 2009)

Going wig shopping tomorrow.....haha I will be back with a style.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 17, 2009)

I picked up Freestress Sante Fe Girl half wig.... I will have pics within the upcoming week, we are having a meet up and I gotta look fly.


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 19, 2009)

Checking in: No rules broken so far for all sessions, still wearing my wigs and twists


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2009)

Checking in also: Like aa9746, I have not broken any rules for this session either. I am so proud of myself this go round.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 20, 2009)

This is session 3 for me and I have not broken any rules either.  I am so proud of myself!  I have only used direct heat twice March and July.  I dont plan on using it again this year.  My hair is loving me for it.  She and I are BFF now.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 20, 2009)

I cant believe we're in the third session! No rules broken for me either! Let's keep it going gals!


----------



## Jaxhair (Jul 20, 2009)

Ditto here. No rules broken, my hair's rewarding me for it too. Still don't have the balls to straighten anyway, so suits the challenge perfectly! It's lkinda the norm for me now, rather than a challenge, and I plan to carry on indefinitely till I reach goal.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 21, 2009)

I am still doing good, I am about to start wigging it up until the end of the year.


----------



## MJ (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm still in this challenge. My hair is now APL when I stretch it down the front of my body, but I'm not sure it's APL when I stretch it down my back. It has been three years since my big chop. At this rate, it may take another three years before I reach BSL. Regardless, I will achieve this goal .

In June, I used my first heat pass (blowdryer). However, last week I used the blowdryer on medium heat to "set" my aphogee treatment because I don't have a hard bonnet hooded dryer. Does this count as using direct heat (a heat pass)?


----------



## melodies815 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey there.  I have my Picasa web album up now...in my signature.

My growth has been good as far as I can tell...more on the sides than in the front, but I am still expecting the sides to get to the top of my shoulders by year's end if I keep doing what I am doing...we'll see....

No rules broken...can't believe it's the 3rd session.  I can't wait to get to the end of the year and post results.

You can see 4 months of growth from my BC if you'd like..

HHG to us all!!!

cj


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 22, 2009)

^^You & your daughter have beautiful hair!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 22, 2009)

MJ said:


> I'm still in this challenge. My hair is now APL when I stretch it down the front of my body, but I'm not sure it's APL when I stretch it down my back. It has been three years since my big chop. At this rate, it may take another three years before I reach BSL. Regardless, I will achieve this goal .
> 
> In June, I used my first heat pass (blowdryer). However, last week I used the blowdryer on medium heat to "set" my aphogee treatment because I don't have a hard bonnet hooded dryer. Does this count as using direct heat (a heat pass)?


 I dont think it count because thats not really direct.....


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jul 26, 2009)

Still going strong with no passes used.  I hope all you ladies are doing well also!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 26, 2009)

Checking in:

I am still using wigs as my protective style and haven't broken any rules for this session  as yet.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 26, 2009)

I started wigging it up yesterday.....Here she is SanteFe Girl Freestress.


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 27, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Checking in:
> 
> I am still using wigs as my protective style and haven't broken any rules for this session as yet.


Still wearing my wigs also. I seem to be getting more retention with wigs and the summer heat hasn't been a problem for me. 


ms_b_haven06 said:


> I started wigging it up yesterday.....Here she is SanteFe Girl Freestress.


 
Cute wig


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 30, 2009)

I hope all u laides are dong well......


----------



## Aggie (Jul 30, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I hope all u laides are dong well......


 
 Ms b, still hanging in there...


----------



## Aspire (Jul 30, 2009)

Doing good.  No broken rules.  Have not used heat, and only dusted once this session so far.  I am thinking about using a pass though and getting a trim because my ends seem thin.  We will see.


----------



## baddison (Jul 31, 2009)

The first month in session 3 is done!  Wow - time flies.  I'm happy to say I'm still hanging in there!  Waiting 'til the last month of this session to use my pass, when I do my touch-up & length checks.  I  love this bootcamp to death!


----------



## TCatt86 (Jul 31, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I started wigging it up yesterday.....Here she is SanteFe Girl Freestress.



OMG!! This is pretty, I can't wait until the fall so I can bust out my wigs!!


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 31, 2009)

*BootCamp Rocks!*


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jul 31, 2009)

Checking in, I haven't used any heat since my last pass at the end of session 2.  I'm bunning and airdrying mostly.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Aug 1, 2009)

Another month has gone by and we should all be so proud of ourselves for not quitting.  As a natural, it was very difficult in the beginning to avoid using heat on my hair.  However, I have survived and thrived without it.  I just want to encourage everyone to keep on progressing.  December will be here before you know it.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 1, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I started wigging it up yesterday.....Here she is SanteFe Girl Freestress.


super cute sweetie! I am still hanging in there. I plan on self relaxing in two weeks and getting a dusting of 1/4" at Regis salon.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well me im still wigging just in a different way.....


----------



## panamoni (Aug 3, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Well me im still wigging just in a different way.....


 
What do you use on your edges?


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 3, 2009)

panamoni said:


> What do you use on your edges?


 
 Shhhhh.......Ampro gel


----------



## monieluv (Aug 4, 2009)

Checking in...I know it's been a long LONG time since I posted.  Well, my hair is doing fine.  Switched from wigs to braids for the summer.  But my edges are sortof paying the price for that.  But good thing my hair is short...so I cut the braids to neck length to stop the strain on my edges.  My hair is growing slowly but surely.  And my regimen is still the same.  Good luck to all the participants.  See you at the end.


----------



## aa9746 (Aug 4, 2009)

Checking in: 

No rules broken, wearing my wig, baggying nightly, resisting the urge to use heat, & and trying to stay the course


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Aug 4, 2009)

Still going strong ladies, and I'm glad to see so many of you doing the same.  Great job!   Does it seem as though this year is flying by?  Wow, August already.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 5, 2009)

I am still going strong myself but I may need to use a pass in Septmeber when I may need to give myself a blowout to get my hair braided before my sister arrives from canada for her 50th birthday.


----------



## Honey-Dip (Aug 7, 2009)

I am still doing good. No broken rules. However, i am considering getting my hair straightened for my bridal shower in a couple of weeks. I have never allowed it to be straightened as a natural. I am kinda nervous!


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 7, 2009)

Honey-Dip said:


> I am still doing good. No broken rules. However, i am considering getting my hair straightened for my bridal shower in a couple of weeks. I have never allowed it to be straightened as a natural. I am kinda nervous!


 
Please post some pics if you do! Wed love to see it straightened


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 7, 2009)

Bunning and wigging it up......


----------



## Jaxhair (Aug 8, 2009)

braids still in situ. I'm itching to take them out after only 3.5 weeks, sigh. Will push for another week and take them off by next weekend. Or maybe I ought to re-do the edges and give them a fresh feel.....

Anyway, still sticking with the rules, so it's all good, I guess.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Aug 9, 2009)

*Ladies as you see in my siggie and fotki, I have finally reached BSL, Its filling in well to full. I already have a inch of new growth since my last relaxer. I have been co washing, DCing,Protective styles,staying away from direct heat, taking Hairfinity and Biosil vitamins,keeping up with drinking more water,I'm now ready for another sew in extensions. I'm doing good ladies, I wish yall luck at your goals also.*


*I can't wait to get to MBL.................................. Long term goal is to be WL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

*I'm loving bootcamp!!!*​


----------



## Aspire (Aug 10, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^ Congratulations!!


----------



## aa9746 (Aug 10, 2009)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> *Ladies as you see in my siggie and fotki, I have finally reached BSL, Its filling in well to full. I already have a inch of new growth since my last relaxer. I have been co washing, DCing,Protective styles,staying away from direct heat, taking Hairfinity and Biosil vitamins,keeping up with drinking more water,I'm now ready for another sew in extensions. I'm doing good ladies, I wish yall luck at your goals also.*​
> 
> 
> *I can't wait to get to MBL.................................. Long term goal is to be WL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *​
> ...


 
Congrats!!!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 10, 2009)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> *Ladies as you see in my siggie and fotki, I have finally reached BSL, Its filling in well to full. I already have a inch of new growth since my last relaxer. I have been co washing, DCing,Protective styles,staying away from direct heat, taking Hairfinity and Biosil vitamins,keeping up with drinking more water,I'm now ready for another sew in extensions. I'm doing good ladies, I wish yall luck at your goals also.*​
> 
> 
> *I can't wait to get to MBL.................................. Long term goal is to be WL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *​
> ...


 

Wow DDP, I am so impressed with your amazing progress. You have done extremely well in such a short time. Keep up the good work honey.

ETA:

I ordered a bottle of Biosil early this morning incidently. I had stopped using it for a while because I couldn't find it, now that I found it again, I will never be without it for as long as I can help it.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Aug 16, 2009)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> *Ladies as you see in my siggie and fotki, I have finally reached BSL, Its filling in well to full. I already have a inch of new growth since my last relaxer. I have been co washing, DCing,Protective styles,staying away from direct heat, taking Hairfinity and Biosil vitamins,keeping up with drinking more water,I'm now ready for another sew in extensions. I'm doing good ladies, I wish yall luck at your goals also.*
> 
> 
> *I can't wait to get to MBL.................................. Long term goal is to be WL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> ...



Congrat!  Girl, if you continue your current rate of progress you will be WL before you know it.  Great job!


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you ladies. I need to get some more garlic in my regimen, it seems everytime I get to stretching my relaxers, I get to shedding like a dog,lol.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 17, 2009)

I am lurking in this challenge, but have done one full session and am working on the next two.  I find that adding garlic oil (sans the alcohol if you can find it) into my conditioner really helps with shedding, which I get from my MT/MN mix.  I add, as needed, part of a dropper full to whatever deep conditioner I'm using, and it really helps stop the shedding in its tracks. HTH!


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 20, 2009)

Still bunning and cornrowing under a wig. I am thinking about strethching to the end of this challange. I will get micros in Oct and hopefully that will last me til the end.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 20, 2009)

Checking in: Still wearing full wigs until next month. I wil be wearing braid with extensions.


----------



## melodies815 (Aug 20, 2009)

WOW....congrats on reaching BSL!!!

I hate that I cannot really tell my progress since I BC in March...but I pray that by the end of the year I will be able to see real growth since my BC.

No rules broken.
I am now in kinky twists...not sure if I will be happy I did this or will live to regret it.  Regardless...I am PSing and happy for the moment, even if I do look like Bonquiesha's cousin with two-tone brown and black twists.  LOL

How is everyone else doing?

cj


----------



## Jaxhair (Aug 21, 2009)

Still hanging in there, no broken rules. I'm in twists at the moment after wearing twists and twist outs for a week. Will carry on till I feel tired of weekly/fortnightly refreshers then I'll install a new set of braids.


----------



## aa9746 (Aug 23, 2009)

Checking in:  No rules broken, still protective styling with my wig, trying a new product Roux Phase 2 with a ph of 2.5 to see if that helps with porosity.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Aug 26, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> I am lurking in this challenge, but have done one full session and am working on the next two. I find that adding garlic oil (sans the alcohol if you can find it) into my conditioner really helps with shedding, which I get from my MT/MN mix. I add, as needed, part of a dropper full to whatever deep conditioner I'm using, and it really helps stop the shedding in its tracks. HTH!


 

Thank you sweetie, can you link me to where I can purchase it.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Fellow bootcampers!! 
No rules broken. My hair is in kinky twists, but I am soooo bored, I just want to take it out and play with it. I am stretching though, so playtime will have to wait until December


----------



## baddison (Aug 26, 2009)

Coming swiftly to the close of another month.   Still haven't broken the rules.  However, I'm looking forward to using my quarterly pass at the end of September to end my stretch, and do my length checks!!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 26, 2009)

Checking in:

Just want to say that I am still doing well with this challenge. I did dust my ends a couple of weeks ago myself but nothing to talk about. I don't want to cut it just yet. I'll let my stylist take care of that perhaps in a couple of months. I plan to end this 3rd session with extension braids.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 27, 2009)

Still wigging for the time being and no broken rules.......


----------



## Sweetyb (Aug 27, 2009)

Just checking in and impressed with everyone's progress.  I am still weaved up and can't wait for my 10 yr naptural anniversary coming up this Nov.  I'm thinking I may want a Dominican Blowout--I've never had one before--mainly to measure the length of my stretched out hair, and to treat myself


----------



## aa9746 (Aug 27, 2009)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> *Ladies as you see in my siggie and fotki, I have finally reached BSL, Its filling in well to full. I already have a inch of new growth since my last relaxer. I have been co washing, DCing,Protective styles,staying away from direct heat, taking Hairfinity and Biosil vitamins,keeping up with drinking more water,I'm now ready for another sew in extensions. I'm doing good ladies, I wish yall luck at your goals also.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How long did it take for you to get to bsl from apl??


----------



## melodies815 (Aug 27, 2009)

I put in kinky twists and I hate them.  I forgot that I wrote that I would never get them again.  I think I need to dust my ends but I don't want to do it.  I've been saying this for a couple of months now.

Since my BC, no rules broken...still going strong...but these twists are horrible....

cj


----------



## newgrowth15 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello All, just checking in as another month is upon us.  Can you believe how fast 2009 is slipping by?  I just started using JBCO and hope to experience more growth.  My daughter tells me my hair is growing, but I think I have hair anorexia--I just can't see it!
Anywho, no rules broken.  Keeping my hair moisturized and in box braided buns for the time being.  Good growth to all.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 31, 2009)

Pretty soon, I will be able to say that I graduated from Boot Camp 2009. I am in kinky twists now and will be through September.


----------



## MJ (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm still going... 

However, I'm here trying to get over profound disappointment. I took down my cornrows this weekend, and I still haven't reached APL. It has been 3 years and 3 months since my BC -- 39 months to be exact, and I'm still just "past shoulder length." During that time I had one trim (0.5") and one cut (approximately 1.5"-2.5". That's it. I wear protective styles 99% of the time, and keep my protein moisture balance in check. For the first time in a looonnng time, I'm questioning whether it's even possible for ME to reach BSL. I reached full shoulder length in December 2007. 

I'm so frustrated, I don't even want to see my hair for a while. I'm going to keep this set of cornrows in for 12 weeks (instead of four), otherwise I would be tempted to do something crazy! Sigh

ETA: I'm so glad that I took my avatar pic this past June. Because, even though I'm feeling frustrated and angry, I feel better whenever I look that picture. My hair looks good in it, and I'm still amazed that my natural hair actually grew that long. I probably would appreciate my hair more if I wasn't so focused on reaching APL and BSL.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have been wigging, but I took a break and got some twist for a family reunion and school. Its like this but not the same style, but to the side....Pic 23-26

http://public.fotki.com/Ms-B-Haven06...arhair009.html


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 31, 2009)

OT--MJ I love that quote in your siggy.  I write quotes that really speak to me in a journal.  I will be adding that one. I really needed to see that one today.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Aug 31, 2009)

MJ said:


> I'm still going...
> 
> However, I'm here trying to get over profound disappointment. I took down my cornrows this weekend, and I still haven't reached APL. It has been 3 years and 3 months since my BC -- 39 months to be exact, and I'm still just "past shoulder length." During that time I had one trim (0.5") and one cut (approximately 1.5"-2.5". That's it. I wear protective styles 99% of the time, and keep my protein moisture balance in check. For the first time in a looonnng time, I'm questioning whether it's even possible for ME to reach BSL. I reached full shoulder length in December 2007.
> 
> ...



IDK if this will help at all, but try to just focus on the care of your hair.  If you continue to care for it properly it will continue to grow.  You're suffering from that watched pot syndrome.   I'm kind of on the set it and forget method.  I set my goal length, take care of my hair, take pics one or twice a year, and keep it moving.  As long as it's longer at the end of the year than it was at the beginning I'm happy, because I know that I'm not going to see that 1/2 inch per month growth increase in length on my natural hair in less than six months unless I straighten.



*Wow, ladies!  I can't believe that we are almost on the last month of the 3rd quarter of bootcamp.  I'm still going strong with no passes needed.  Keep going everyone, because you are all doing a wonderful job. *


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 1, 2009)

I am still holding strong at 51 weeks post and I have only used heat 2x this year!  I cant even believe that.  I will be relaxing in about a month and getting a dusting.  I cant wait to see my hair in all of its glory!!!!!  Anyway I am going to keep on keeping on.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 1, 2009)

Still going strong in this challenge myself. No rules broken for this session and no passes needed either. I was going to get my hair dusted before getting my extension braids this coming Thursday, but I changed my mind. I won't get it dusted until after taking them down in October.


----------



## MJ (Sep 1, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> IDK if this will help at all, but *try to just focus on the care of your hair.  If you continue to care for it properly it will continue to grow.*  You're suffering from that watched pot syndrome.   I'm kind of on the set it and forget method.  *I set my goal length, take care of my hair, take pics one or twice a year, and keep it moving.*  As long as it's longer at the end of the year than it was at the beginning I'm happy, because *I know that I'm not going to see that 1/2 inch per month growth increase in length on my natural hair in less than six months unless I straighten*.



GoldenBreeze, Thanks for all that you said. I really appreciate your encouragement.


----------



## silentdove13 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well I have been so bad and have not had any LHCF for months.  I hope to start now so that I can at least do the last leg of the challenge. I was able to do the first session and half of the second, missed the third altogether but I am in for the fourth if it's okay.  Will post fresh pics this weekend.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 7, 2009)

Havent broken any rules still. 12 weeks post and trying to love it.....


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Sep 7, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> How long did it take for you to get to bsl from apl??


 

Hey sweetie, it didn't take long, what help me get their faster is co washing at least ounce a week. I just started co washing in spring, and reached BSL in june


----------



## aa9746 (Sep 7, 2009)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> Hey sweetie, it didn't take long, what help me get their faster is co washing at least ounce a week. I just started co washing in spring, and reached BSL in june


 
This is encouragement for me to not slack in this area.  Thanks!!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't even know what session we're in but I haven't broken any rules.


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 7, 2009)

December is right around the corner, we are almost there ladies!


----------



## baddison (Sep 8, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I don't even know what session we're in but I haven't broken any rules.


 

We are in the third session, which will end on September 30th.  The sessions coincide with the monthly quarters of the year.

Awesome that you have reached the 3rd quarter without breaking any of the rules,or using any of your passes


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Sep 8, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> This is encouragement for me to not slack in this area. Thanks!!


 

Aww i'm happy I encourage you sweetie. How often do you DC your hair?


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 8, 2009)

baddison said:


> We are in the third session, which will end on September 30th. The sessions coincide with the monthly quarters of the year.
> 
> Awesome that you have reached the 3rd quarter without breaking any of the rules,or using any of your passes


 
Oh no I just meant currently.  I did use passes and I may have had a punishment last session. This session I used a pass on the first day because that was my texlax day.


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 8, 2009)

baddison said:


> We are in the third session, which will end on September 30th. The sessions coincide with the monthly quarters of the year.


 
Thanks!!


----------



## Jaxhair (Sep 9, 2009)

Still going strong. Me and my hair loving this challenge (which is the norm now, and really not a challenge).


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 9, 2009)

I totally agree this is not even a challenge for me now.  I dc 1-2 times a week, I only dusted once (March) and will again this month if needed.  I have only used heat twice (March and July) and I wont use direct heat any more this year.  My hair is loving this and it is now a way of life.  I have also been doing the C&G challenge and I am 52 weeks post.  I will be relaxing the end of this month.  

I may post pics but I dont want to be put to shame by all the long haired beauties here.


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 9, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I totally agree this is not even a challenge for me now. My hair is loving this and it is now a way of life. I have also been doing the C&G challenge and I am 52 weeks post.
> I may post pics but I dont want to be put to shame by all the long haired beauties here.


 
I was thinking about the same thing the other day. Not using heat, PS, DC'ing...this are all things that have become a way of life for me. This year, I have used direct heat *ONCE*! It isn't a challenge anymore because it isn't hard! 

SouthernStunner, do you know how many ladies are waiting for your update!! Girl, you better get to posting or  !!!!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 12, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I totally agree this is not even a challenge for me now.  I dc 1-2 times a week, I only dusted once (March) and will again this month if needed.  I have only used heat twice (March and July) and I wont use direct heat any more this year.  My hair is loving this and it is now a way of life.  I have also been doing the C&G challenge and I am 52 weeks post.  I will be relaxing the end of this month.
> 
> I may post pics but I dont want to be put to shame by all the long haired beauties here.



SS, I totally agree with you and Jax.  This is now a way of life.  I find that caring for my natural hair without heat is easier.  I don't manipulate my hair as often as I used to and combing and brushing are becoming special occasions for me.  I just hope I remember how to use a heated appliance once this challenge is over just to measure my progress LOL.  HHG to all.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 15, 2009)

Still going strong.....


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Sep 15, 2009)

Moving right along toward the end of the year.  Going strong with no passes used this year, so far.  I do plan to heat straighten during the last week in Dec for the length check.  I'll go right back to bootcamp hair care in Jan whether we have an official 2010 bootcamp or not.  I love the simplicity.


----------



## aa9746 (Sep 15, 2009)

No rules broken so far! hhg


----------



## Aggie (Sep 17, 2009)

Still doing very well this session and so far I haven't used any passes and will not need to either as my hair is all braided up until the middle to the end of October.


----------



## baddison (Sep 17, 2009)

Almost at the end of this session #3.....can't wait for my relaxer & length checks!!    Will be using this session's pass for it!


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 17, 2009)

I kinda stretched my hair out and I believe I will make it to APL by Dec. MMMMMMmmmm Im so close I can taste it.


----------



## trinigal27 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Am still going strong. It is 33 weeks since my last relaxer, I have lots of new growth, happy with my hair so far. I have been keeping my hair braided up, it is just to thick to manage at this time. At the end of the year am going to flat iron to see how much growth I really got.*


----------



## baddison (Sep 21, 2009)

UPDATES!!! UPDATES!!!

Used this session's pass to end my 13week stretch, and length checks!!

http://public.fotki.com/baddison/2009/september-2009/

Although I am please with the health and shine of my hair...I can't for the life of me, understand why I could not reach APL at the end of a 3month stretch

Here's to hoping for Full APL by december 31st, 2009...*sigh*


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Sep 22, 2009)

baddison said:


> UPDATES!!! UPDATES!!!
> 
> Used this session's pass to end my 13week stretch, and length checks!!
> 
> ...



Could you PM me you password, pleaseeee!!

Now, you know that the SL - APL jump can be difficult for some of us.   Just breath, relax, and keep doing what you're doing.  I'm sure it will be fine.  Your hair is healthy, and that's the most important thing.  It's possible that your hair is in or entering it's resting phase.  The length will come.


----------



## baddison (Sep 22, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> Could you PM me you password, pleaseeee!!
> 
> Now, you know that the SL - APL jump can be difficult for some of us.  Just breath, relax, and keep doing what you're doing. I'm sure it will be fine. *Your hair is healthy, and that's the most important thing. The length will come*.


 
LOL!!!  That's what they keep telling me...LOL!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Sep 22, 2009)

baddison said:


> LOL!!!  That's what they keep telling me...LOL!



That's because it's true!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 23, 2009)

Still Bootcamping out. I have not used any passes this session ad won't use one until maybe next session, not sure yet. I am wearing my extension braids for a while, I have about 4 - 5 more weeks to go.


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 24, 2009)

No rules broken, but I did use my heat pass to length check.  Should have waited because my hair is nothing to sneeze at yet.    It was longer than I thought, but not long enough for me to want to post pics.

I know:  This Thread is Nothing Without Pics.

I'll update soon...

HHG to everyone!

cj


----------



## aa9746 (Sep 24, 2009)

No rules broken: trying to keep every strand of hair on my head


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 25, 2009)

Still bunning and counting weeks, Im about to get some braids so that will change stuff up for me.


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm using a heat pass tomorrow to check my length after I take out my twists. Although, shouldn't be "half a pass" since I am only flat ironing my NG? Lol


----------



## Aggie (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm  still in this challenge as well and doing well. I don't know if I will be joiningfor next year though - I'll see.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Sep 26, 2009)

A few more days and we'll be in the final quater.  Wow!!  No rules broken, and I'm going strong.


----------



## aa9746 (Sep 27, 2009)

My new lace front (no glue or tape used):

http://public.fotki.com/lm119/protec...-for-nove.html

http://public.fotki.com/lm119/protec...ce-nov-09.html 


This wednesday will be week #4 for my braids under wigs. I don't have a lot of single strand knots so I'm thinking about doing another 4 week stretch. hhg


----------



## MJ (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm still going strong. I used heat to straighten (blowdryer) only one day this year. I'm still doing daily cowashing treatments (at least five days each week), but I need to step up on my deep conditioning treatments. I'm slacking a bit. I'm planning to straighten my hair in December. I'll post this pictures in this thread.


----------



## Aspire (Sep 27, 2009)

Have stayed on track since my last pass (April/May?).  Still going strong but desperately needs a trim.  I have even given up dusting.  Will trim in November.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 28, 2009)

This boot camp has been one of the best things that has happened to my hair!!!!  I cant believe that I have only used heat 2x this year and I dont plan on doing it anymore this year.  I finally relaxed my hair after my 1 year 2 week stretch and I hadnt trimmed since March.  I went to get a dusting and explained what I wanted.  The lady looked at my ends and said dont worry I really dont have much to do just a nip (that is what she called a dust) it lasted all of 5 min if that and I am not kidding.  I could tell she did anything and she showed me how much she dusted and I swear I have more hair on my legs.    I gave her a good tip for being honest with me and not cutting all my growth.  She said if I send her more clients (she really doesnt get black clients) that she will do my dustings for free.  So now I am her walking billboard and proud of it.

Thank you ladies for all your help.  I went from an ear lenght bob shaved in the back to past collar bone in a year.  I remember putting the ruler at the back of my hair asking DH is it a 1.5 yet?   I cant wait till the next years challenge SIGN ME UP!  This is now a way of life for me.

SouthernStunner


----------



## *KP* (Sep 28, 2009)

I have had to use my pass for this session.  I blow dried my hair with a comb attachment after washing it.

I was planning to stretch my relaxer for 12 weeks again this time but after 8 weeks the regrowth is out of control - which I guess is a good thing, it means my hair is growing faster 

The last time I relaxed with this much regrowth and didn't blow dry the roots the week before, it was really difficult to get the relaxer through.  My roots were so tangled!

At least the new session starts this week and I will have another pass


----------



## *KP* (Sep 28, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I'm using a heat pass tomorrow to check my length after I take out my twists. Although, shouldn't be "half a pass" since I am only flat ironing my NG? Lol



 nice try!  You get the same response I got, it's a full pass!


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 28, 2009)

*KP* said:


> nice try! You get the same response I got, it's a full pass!


 
You can't blame a sister for trying 

But I did use my haet pass- I am regretting I did, because my hair still looked a hot mess! I need a better flat iron and technique. Anyway, 27 weeks post and I am doing well with bootcamp.


----------



## patientlygrowing (Sep 28, 2009)

My length check is in the last pic of my siggie...
almost APL!!!


----------



## blksndrlla (Sep 28, 2009)

I am going to commit to _1___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ______no weekly tv show (I only get one show a week as is)_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:






Hopefully this will keep me from hating my hair and doing something I regret...let the games begin/continue...


----------



## *KP* (Sep 28, 2009)

I was just reading the fish oil thread and thought maybe my crazy regrowth is because of the evening primrose oil I have been taking.  Maybe?  I have also been taking Agnus Castus but I don't know if that does anything for hair.


----------



## kandigyrl (Sep 28, 2009)

Hope its ok for me join in on the last session.

I am going to commit to 1 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no new hair products for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Will post a pic as soon as I figure out ow to.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 28, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> This boot camp has been one of the best things that has happened to my hair!!!! I cant believe that I have only used heat 2x this year and I dont plan on doing it anymore this year. I finally relaxed my hair after my 1 year 2 week stretch and I hadnt trimmed since March. I went to get a dusting and explained what I wanted. The lady looked at my ends and said dont worry I really dont have much to do just a nip (that is what she called a dust) it lasted all of 5 min if that and I am not kidding. I could tell she did anything and she showed me how much she dusted and I swear I have more hair on my legs.  I gave her a good tip for being honest with me and not cutting all my growth. She said if I send her more clients (she really doesnt get black clients) that she will do my dustings for free. So now I am her walking billboard and proud of it.
> 
> Thank you ladies for all your help. I went from an ear lenght bob shaved in the back to past collar bone in a year. I remember putting the ruler at the back of my hair asking DH is it a 1.5 yet? I cant wait till the next years challenge SIGN ME UP! This is now a way of life for me.
> 
> SouthernStunner


 
What? No pictures?


----------



## Aspire (Sep 30, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> *This boot camp has been one of the best things that has happened to my hair!!!! * I cant believe that I have only used heat 2x this year and I dont plan on doing it anymore this year.  I finally relaxed my hair after my 1 year 2 week stretch and I hadnt trimmed since March.  I went to get a dusting and explained what I wanted.  The lady looked at my ends and said dont worry I really dont have much to do just a nip (that is what she called a dust) it lasted all of 5 min if that and I am not kidding.  I could tell she did anything and she showed me how much she dusted and I swear I have more hair on my legs.    I gave her a good tip for being honest with me and not cutting all my growth.  She said if I send her more clients (she really doesnt get black clients) that she will do my dustings for free.  So now I am her walking billboard and proud of it.
> 
> Thank you ladies for all your help.  I went from an ear lenght bob shaved in the back to past collar bone in a year.  I remember putting the ruler at the back of my hair asking DH is it a 1.5 yet?   I cant wait till the next years challenge SIGN ME UP!  This is now a way of life for me.
> 
> SouthernStunner


Uhh . . . ics: please.  

But ITA with the bolded.  I can NOT believe that since I started boot camp, I have given away/donated two hair dryers, a good curling iron, two ok curling irons, AND a flat iron.  It just did not make sence to keep them when I wasn't using them.  And the shine on my hair even WITHOUT product is amazing.  If I never did another thing learned from this board, Boot Camp methods alone would be enough.


----------



## baddison (Sep 30, 2009)

*OK, OK...the 4th and FINAL session for the 2009 BOOT CAMP begins tomorrow, Oct. 1st.*

*Ladies....START YOUR ENGINES!!!!!*


----------



## kandigyrl (Sep 30, 2009)

My starting pis is in my avatar and sig. I'm so excited to be apart of the last session.


----------



## NuBraveHeart (Oct 3, 2009)

ok, here is my "progress" pic.  it's hard to see any real difference. i haven't straightened my hair in god knows how long, seeing as how with bootcamp, i'm not using heat!  but, i will say this, only half of my hair is out, as the front half is in cornrows in the rightmost pic.  so, i would say that my hair is MUCH fuller since june, as it looks like the same amount of hair is out in both pics. so, i guess there IS progress.  i'm gonna keep up with the aphogee and DCing.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Oct 3, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> My new lace front (no glue or tape used):
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/lm119/protec...-for-nove.html
> 
> ...



I'm liking the lace front!



SouthernStunner said:


> This boot camp has been one of the best things that has happened to my hair!!!!  I cant believe that I have only used heat 2x this year and I dont plan on doing it anymore this year.  I finally relaxed my hair after my 1 year 2 week stretch and I hadnt trimmed since March.  I went to get a dusting and explained what I wanted.  The lady looked at my ends and said dont worry I really dont have much to do just a nip (that is what she called a dust) it lasted all of 5 min if that and I am not kidding.  I could tell she did anything and she showed me how much she dusted and I swear I have more hair on my legs.    I gave her a good tip for being honest with me and not cutting all my growth.  She said if I send her more clients (she really doesnt get black clients) that she will do my dustings for free. * So now I am her walking billboard and proud of it.*
> 
> Thank you ladies for all your help.  I went from an ear lenght bob shaved in the back to past collar bone in a year.  I remember putting the ruler at the back of my hair asking DH is it a 1.5 yet?   I cant wait till the next years challenge SIGN ME UP!  This is now a way of life for me.SouthernStunner



Congrats on the progress.  What, no pics?  To the bolded part, it is truely a gift when you find a stylist that isn't a SHS.  



*KP* said:


> nice try!  You get the same response I got, it's a full pass!



That's right KP, keep 'em in line girl!



patientlygrowing said:


> My length check is in the last pic of my siggie...
> almost APL!!!



APL by Dec! 



blksndrlla said:


> I am going to commit to _1___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ______no weekly tv show (I only get one show a week as is)_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
> 
> 
> Here is my starting point picture:
> ...





kandigyrl said:


> Hope its ok for me join in on the last session.
> 
> I am going to commit to 1 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be no new hair products for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
> 
> Will post a pic as soon as I figure out ow to.



Welcome to bootcamp blksndrlla, and kandigyrl. 

Well ladies, we are in the home stretch.  I can't believe this is the last quarter of bootcamp this year!  Where did the time go.  HHG everyone!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 3, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> Well ladies, we are in the home stretch.  I can't believe this is the last quarter of bootcamp this year!  Where did the time go.  HHG everyone!



I know?  Where did it really go.  I'm still waiting for summer to get started and it's already over.  (We had a ton of rain up here in the Northeast this summer).  I doing well and can't wait to post comparison photos in December.  Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 3, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> I'm liking the lace front!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes, where did the time go? Bootcamp has helped my hair a lot.  My DH misses my hair but supports what I'm doing.  I'm sticking out these last few months.


----------



## Jaxhair (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm so in the last session! Still going strong - it's a way of life for me, lol, especially as I had a bad experience under a hooded drier, looking for an elegant style for a wedding on the 25th Sept! Confirmed to me that heat isn't for my hair at any cost - even indirect, hooded drier heat - my hair isn't happy. So, yup, I'm in for the home stretch and the aim is to replenish moisture and retain every single inch gained. Can't wait for December for those updae pics!


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 4, 2009)

I purchased my first half wig yesterday. Its the Freetress sophia girl. The bss did not have the vanilla girl in the color I wanted(1b) so I only purchased one. I plan on looking online at youtube videos and making a list to place an online order b/c the selection at the store here was horrible.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 4, 2009)

Checking in: Still going strong for the last session. No rules broken last session and none so far for this session.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 10, 2009)

All is well.  No rules broken.  I did a henna mix on Monday and Tuesday.  The color has finally oxidized.  My grays look like red-orange highlights.  I will post pictures soon.


----------



## Miniaturemom (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm still hanging in. No rules broken. Still having breakage issues, but trying new things.Straightened last session for a length check. Will bc at the end of this year's challenge and sign up for next year's. Pix at the end.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 12, 2009)

Well I relaxed like a wk 1/2 ago trimmed and have been bunning since. My hair has definately gotten thicker  and I'll be doing a henna treatment this week. I did w/o thinking use the blowdryer so I guess I used a pass. Watching too many hair vids on yotube, lol


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 12, 2009)

Still in here. I used a heat pass for a length check (I regret I did, my flat iron skills are so pathetic).  I am wiggin it from now until the end, because it is a lot easier for me than anything else.


----------



## baddison (Oct 12, 2009)

Yup....we're on our last lap here.  Its been a real learning experience for me....to say the least.  The hardest lesson - PATIENCE....!!


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 15, 2009)

Checking in:  No rules broken all sessions


----------



## RosesBlack (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm going to use my first heat pass of the year on Saturday I have a party to go to and I want some big awesome hair.


----------



## baddison (Oct 16, 2009)

Ooo....please be sure to upload pics!!!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 16, 2009)

Still doing well this session so far, no rules broken either.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 18, 2009)

OMG, I cant wait until 12/15/09. I will be at the beauty shop getting a relaxer, dust, and rollerset. I miss my hair I will be 26 weeks and 5 days LOL.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Oct 19, 2009)

Still doing good,I will post pics soon,right now i'm sick with swine flu ladies ​


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 19, 2009)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> Still doing good,I will post pics soon,right now i'm sick with swine flu ladies ​


 Awww I hope you recover well!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 19, 2009)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> Still doing good,I will post pics soon,right now i'm sick with swine flu ladies ​


 
I'm sorry honey but you make sure to , ya here?


----------



## RosesBlack (Oct 19, 2009)

baddison said:


> Ooo....please be sure to upload pics!!!



Sadly my plan for big hair was canceled due to wind and rain. Instead I did a fake saran treatment and did a kind of semi retro chignon type thing. It was hot though, my hair was so shiny when I left the house. So I take back using my heat pass LOL.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 29, 2009)

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 29, 2009)

All is well.  Thanks for asking.  12/15/09 here we come.


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 29, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> How are you ladies doing?


 
I've kept my hair braided up for 4 weeks under a wig and I'm going to see how long i can keep them in. One of my Fotki friends keep hers braided for 8 weeks and her hair is pretty long so I'm thinking about trying to go at least 6 weeks.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2009)

Still doing well Ms_b_haven. I still haven't used any passes this session and most likely won't for a while yet. I don't know what's gonna happen in December yet though.


----------



## MJ (Oct 29, 2009)

Checking in.

I've had these cornrows in for 9 weeks now, so my hair looks like a TWA under my wig . I am DETERMINED...


----------



## melodies815 (Oct 30, 2009)

This is amazing.  I  have been in Bootcamp all year. I did BC (which I was told did not disqualify me since I was starting over with no chemicals) in March. I used heat once in September.  I dusted once in September

Other than those three items, I have not broken the rules.  The BC did not count as a broken rule, and the heat was my first pass used for the purpose of length checking...and dusting doesn't break a rule either.

It does not feel like I have been doing this a whole year...but my hair is definitely in a better place than it would have been if I had not followed these rules at all.  It's not a struggle to keep the rules.

Thanks for having this challenge.  I can't wait to get to the end and mark my progress.


HHG to everyone!!!  Congrats to us all for nearly completing 2009 Bootcamp.

cj


----------



## baddison (Oct 30, 2009)

I am so grateful for this challenge.  I can't believer we have just over 8 weeks left 'til the end of 2009.  I applaud us all for sticking to this boot camp.  Looking forward to what 2010 has in store for our hair!!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh dang only 8 wks..... that was fast. I am henna glossing right now still going strong.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm doing good, still in there strong, NO PASSES
​


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 30, 2009)

MJ said:


> Checking in.
> 
> I've had these cornrows in for 9 weeks now, so my hair looks like a TWA under my wig . I am DETERMINED...


 
Is it without extentions??


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 1, 2009)

I just finished taking my braids down, and please yall remind me not to get them again. 
I asked my mom does she think I will make APL by Dec09 and that lady told me no. Forget her!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 1, 2009)

Checking in: Still  wearing wigs for a while.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 2, 2009)

No rules broken.  I haven't used direct heat since July 1st.  My hair hasn't been cut or trimmed since starting this HHJ.  I'm good.  Can't remember the other rules at this point.  If it's protective styles, that's all I do.


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 3, 2009)

Still in wigs. No  direct heat (although I did use a heat pass for the quarter), no cutting, and I am keeping up with my regimen. Can't wait to see the results of a full year of boot camp.


----------



## AsianAfricanPrincess (Nov 3, 2009)

baddison said:


> I am so grateful for this challenge.  I can't believer we have just over 8 weeks left 'til the end of 2009.  I applaud us all for sticking to this boot camp.  Looking forward to what 2010 has in store for our hair!!





When does the next bootcamp start?  I'd like to finally take part in a boot camp challenge!    Is there a way for me to put my name down in advance for it?


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 3, 2009)

^^^I wanna keep going for next year my goal is BSL-MBL. I have been doing really good in this challange.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Nov 3, 2009)

I DC on dry hair and did a rollerset and saran wrap treatment yesterday.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 6, 2009)

MMMMmmmm sounds good! ^^^^


----------



## Aggie (Nov 6, 2009)

Checking in: No rules broken yet for this session but it's getting hard to resist cutting it. I need a hair cut so bad so Imay save it for either at the end of this month or mid December.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 7, 2009)

I am so ready for a relaxer......AARRGGHH!!!!!!


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 7, 2009)

No rules broken so far, my hair has been braided up for 5 weeks under a lacefront, and I've made it 1 year without heat this month!! hhg


----------



## MJ (Nov 8, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> No rules broken so far, my hair has been braided up for 5 weeks under a lacefront, and I've made it 1 year without heat this month!! hhg



Congratulations!!!


----------



## MJ (Nov 8, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> Is it without extentions??



Without extensions. I cornrow my hair around my head in a circle. The TWA is a little bigger now , but I'm the only one seeing it .


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Nov 8, 2009)

Here is my pictures from session from April thru September 2009
I think I got about 3.5ish inches of new growth

Thru braids and weaves

I will not be straightening my hair for the rest of 2009 I will be in braids for the rest of the year at this time I only can measure my hair by the new growth

Because I dyed my hair in April 2009






 failed attempt at shingles in april see fresh color no black...lol
so these pictures are from 10/01/2009  I got braided back up on 10/02/2009













Trying to measure.....lol


----------



## SouthernStunner (Nov 8, 2009)

I have used direct heat 3 times this year and I am a little ticked cause the last time I really didnt need to.  Oh well, next year I hope to use it only 1 time.


Is there a 2010 LHCF BOOTCAMP starting anywhere?  I really would like to join.


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 8, 2009)

MJ said:


> Without extensions. I cornrow my hair around my head in a circle. The TWA is a little bigger now , but I'm the only one seeing it .


 
No extensions just my hair.  I'm ready to undo them to see if I've made any progress but I'm going to hold out a little longer.


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 8, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I have used direct heat 3 times this year and I am a little ticked cause the last time I really didnt need to. Oh well, next year I hope to use it only 1 time.
> 
> 
> *Is there a 2010 LHCF BOOTCAMP starting anywhere? I really would like to join.[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Nov 8, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I have used direct heat 3 times this year and I am a little ticked cause the last time I really didnt need to. Oh well, next year I hope to use it only 1 time.
> 
> 
> Is there a 2010 LHCF BOOTCAMP starting anywhere? I really would like to join.


 

I don't know if there is one or not but I think I'll skip this one this year and stick with the "Hide your hair" challenge instead, not sure yet though...


----------



## newgrowth15 (Nov 9, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I am so ready for a relaxer......AARRGGHH!!!!!!




Hang in there for 4 more weeks when the challenge is over.  You can do it Ms_B.  

I have seen incredible thickness in my hair since I started this challenge.  I am anxious to see how much length I have retained over the course of this year.


----------



## Aspire (Nov 9, 2009)

I joined BC in March or April and have only used direct heat once since then.  I am very proud of myself and plan to keep with this regimen from now till the cows come home.  Since joining BC, I have given away my curling irons, a flat iron, and a my dryer comb so I would not be tempted.  So if I was to use heat, my hair would end up jacked anyway .  

My hair LOVES the no heat regimen, and I plan to do this again next year.  I went from ear to shoulder since April (with a lot of dusting) I will plan to get a serious trim at year-end and start over for 2010.  My challenge for 2010 is to stop combing and brushing so much.

For me BC methods are truly the way to go for optimal hair - minimal heat, consistent end maintenance, and conditioning your hair.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 10, 2009)

I am going to hang on, but its so hard with this finna be 22 wks hair.





newgrowth15 said:


> Hang in there for 4 more weeks when the challenge is over. You can do it Ms_B.
> 
> I have seen incredible thickness in my hair since I started this challenge. I am anxious to see how much length I have retained over the course of this year.


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 21, 2009)

Made it to week 7 with my braids. I'm starting to get tired of the wigs but I'll stick it out till Dec. hhg


----------



## Aggie (Nov 22, 2009)

Still camping out.


----------



## MJ (Nov 24, 2009)

Update:

I took my cornrows out after 13.5 weeks. I had some matting, but I'd expected that. I took my time with the detangling and didn't loose any extra hair. I shedded a lot more than what's normal (the bathroom sink was covered, about 1.5" deep. Crazy! I'm going to try a garlic powder treatment). I took some blurry pics, and I think that I may have finally reached full APL . I'll take better pictures by this weekend.

ETA: The company that makes my wig went out of business. I haven't found any other style/brand that I like, so I'm thinking of trying weaves. I'm a bit sick of hiding my hair though. I'm hiding it because my focus is reaching my BSL goal, but, at the same time, I realize that I'm somewhat apprehensive about dealing with natural hair on a regular basis because of negative past experiences.

ETA (11/25): Here is a pic of the shedding I'd mentioned. I'm doing a garlic treatment right now, I hope it will help.






(The white stuff is conditioner.)


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 25, 2009)

MJ said:


> Update:
> 
> I took my cornrows out after 13.5 weeks. I had some matting, but I'd expected that. I took my time with the detangling and didn't loose any extra hair. I shedded a lot more than what's normal (the bathroom sink was covered, about 1.5" deep. Crazy! I'm going to try a garlic powder treatment). I took some blurry pics, and I think that I may have finally reached full APL . I'll take better pictures by this weekend.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, 13.5 weeks!  Now you're making me want to go longer my braids have been in for 7 1/2 weeks.  I'm trying to retain all my strands and it sounds like this is working for you.


----------



## MJ (Nov 25, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> Wow, 13.5 weeks!  Now you're making me want to go longer my braids have been in for 7 1/2 weeks.  I'm trying to retain all my strands and it sounds like this is working for you.



Thanks. I would do it again. The urge to relax/texlax has also passed .


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Nov 25, 2009)

MJ said:


> Update:
> 
> I took my cornrows out after 13.5 weeks. I had some matting, but I'd expected that. I took my time with the detangling and didn't loose any extra hair. I shedded a lot more than what's normal (the bathroom sink was covered, about 1.5" deep. Crazy! I'm going to try a garlic powder treatment). I took some blurry pics, and I think that I may have finally reached full APL . I'll take better pictures by this weekend.
> 
> ...


 
I know thats not a lot of hair because I wear braids often but seeing it sitting there I want to pick it up and put it in my hair...lol! I cant wait to see your updated pics...In going on 8 weeks next week ...Im trying to go 12 weeks....but we will see new growth out of control


----------



## MJ (Nov 26, 2009)

MJ said:


> Thanks. I would do it again. *The urge to relax/texlax has also passed* .



I may have spoken too soon. 

I blowdried my hair today and took progress pictures. My hair, for the most part, is the same length it was last December before I trimmed 1.5"-2.5." It looks as if I barely made it to armpit length, but the last 3" is very thin, thinner than a pencil. I don't understand, how can I have only gained 2"-3" inches in 12 months! I have a really good regimen. I even flat ironed that section to see if I'd made it to APL, but the straightened hair hovered between shoulder length and APL. It has been 3.5 years since my big chop and I haven't reached full APL. To say that I'm disappointed is to put it mildly. 

At this point, I just want to wear my hair out. I've worn fake hair (kinky twists, then wigs) for 3 years trying retain length and health. I want to enjoy my hair even if it means relaxing it.


(I won't post the pictures because I'm too disappointed.)


----------



## Aggie (Nov 26, 2009)

MJ said:


> I may have spoken too soon.
> 
> I blowdried my hair today and took progress pictures. My hair, for the most part, is the same length it was last December before I trimmed 1.5"-2.5." It looks as if I barely made it to armpit length, but the last 3" is very thin, thinner than a pencil. I don't understand, how can I have only gained 2"-3" inches in 12 months! I have a really good regimen. I even flat ironed that section to see if I'd made it to APL, but the straightened hair hovered between shoulder length and APL. It has been 3.5 years since my big chop and I haven't reached full APL. To say that I'm disappointed is to put it mildly.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, I feel your pain and disappointment MJ. Are you taking vitamins and exercising?


----------



## MJ (Nov 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Wow, I feel your pain and disappointment MJ. Are you taking vitamins and exercising?



Thanks, Aggie. I walk a lot, but I have to hold off on doing more rigorous exercises due to medical reasons. I take a few supplements as well b-complex, flaxseed, biotin, etc.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe you should post pics, or put them in your fotki if you have one I too am chasing APL and gets a little teed, I will be two years in February that will be the next length check, but I have low arm pits, and wide back so...I get in my chest a lot, but my hair is healthy ......


----------



## Aggie (Nov 27, 2009)

MJ said:


> Thanks, Aggie. I walk a lot, but I have to hold off on doing more rigorous exercises due to medical reasons. I take a few supplements as well b-complex, flaxseed, biotin, etc.


 
You are doing well with vitamins and I know it's a bit costly but maybe you could also try PhytoSpecific Cap'Energy hair and nails vitamins (these were made with ethnic hair in mind) and/or Nioxin Recharging Complex. Check out reviews on www.amazon.com.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 27, 2009)

lawyer2be371 said:


> Maybe you should post pics, or put them in your fotki if you have one I too am chasing APL and gets a little teed, I will be two years in February that will be the next length check, but I have low arm pits, and wide back so...I get in my chest a lot, but my hair is healthy ......


 
I have low armpits too and it may take me a while to get there again since I'm transitioning to texlaxed hair. My hair is growing in fairly quickly though, thank God!


----------



## MJ (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks, Lawyertobe and Aggie. I've made my mind to just appreciate the length I've gotten and retained, but I want to enjoy my hair. I haven't been doing that. (I'm 5'10" with a long torso, by the way). I've also decided to texlax my hair. I made a supply list last night, and took two buses to the Sally's store today... I miss wearing buns, lol. This will be my third round with hair chemicals in the last 10 years. It is possible that two years from now I'll want to transition again, but then maybe not. I haven't given up on my dream though; I will have healthy BSL hair.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 27, 2009)

MJ said:


> Thanks, Lawyertobe and Aggie. I've made my mind to just appreciate the length I've gotten and retained, but I want to enjoy my hair. I haven't been doing that. (I'm 5'10" with a long torso, by the way). I've also decided to texlax my hair. I made a supply list last night, and took two buses to the Sally's store today... I miss wearing buns, lol. This will be my third round with hair chemicals in the last 10 years. It is possible that two years from now I'll want to transition again, but then maybe not. I haven't given up on my dream though; I will have healthy BSL hair.


 

You're welcomed MJ and good luck on your hair journey no matter what you decide to do.


----------



## *KP* (Nov 27, 2009)

I thought I'd be full BSL by now *sigh*

I am sooo close, I have a few strands grazing BSL.  I'm at 7 weeks post right now but I'm going to get a weave next week to take me into the new year so I won't be doing my reveal until maybe the end of Jan or so.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 28, 2009)

When I last DC my hair I realized that I am APL, but IDK if that will last cause I need a trim/dust (havent had one since June).
I dont know if I wanna hold on to it or go ahead and dust, im scared.
I wore my hair in a bun yesterday and was in the bathroom fixing and my friend walked by and said dang your hair has grown a lot. 
I cant wait to see it straight.


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 28, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> When I last DC my hair I realized that I am APL, but IDK if that will last cause I need a trim/dust (havent had one since June).
> I dont know if I wanna hold on to it or go ahead and dust, im scared.
> I wore my hair in a bun yesterday and was in the bathroom fixing and my friend walked by and said dang your hair has grown a lot.
> I cant wait to see it straight.


 
I avoided dusting for almost a year. I'm new to caring for my hair and have recently discovered that dusting is helping me to retain and to get more length. I dusted very very lightly 8 weeks ago and again yesterday when I saw that my hair got longer. And, recently i watched a video tracee made on how she trims her hair and it makes a lot of sense. I had to modify the technique for me because my hair isn't straight. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3C0ndGIZpg


----------



## baddison (Nov 28, 2009)

We're almost there.....nearing the end...

:wow:


----------



## TriniStarr (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes ladies we are almost at the end of this WONDERFUL challage!  I can not wait to see EVERYONES results!  I hope you ladies are ready for BOOTCAMP 2010! Full WL, here we can for 2010!  See you ladies at posting time!!!!

Regards,
Trinistarr


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 29, 2009)

^^^Yes I am ready. I havent had str8 hair in 6 months. I just hope that make APL still  after a small 1/4 inch of a trim.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 5, 2009)

10 days to go.  I can't wait to measure my growth.  My edges have filled in quite nicely, especially the spot where the tight braids took the hair completely out.  LHCF Bootcamp  and JBCO have been a Godsend for my hair.


----------



## Liberianmami26 (Dec 5, 2009)

can we start a new thread for the 2009 LHCF bootcamp results pics


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Dec 7, 2009)

I relaxed yesterday, and took pics, will have my results pics up before the challenge ends

Still going strong,enjoyed the challenge!!!​


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 7, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> ^^^Yes I am ready. I havent had str8 hair in 6 months


 
I can't remember the last time my hair was straight. I am just counting down until my next hair appointment.


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 7, 2009)

My relaxer finally arrived and once my order get's here from Sally's I will be all set to relax next week.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 10, 2009)

Congratulations DaDragonPrincess on reaching BSL.


----------



## trinigal27 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Is there going to be another Bootcamp Challenge next year?*


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 12, 2009)

I can't wait to see everyone's results!! Those of you who made it the entire year are troupers! 



trinigal27 said:


> *Is there going to be another Bootcamp Challenge next year?*



I'm pretty sure there will be.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 13, 2009)

Im so ready, im relaxing Tuesday.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 13, 2009)

It's countdown time!!!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 14, 2009)

I took my braids out today, but I won't be getting my hair pressed until Thursday.  The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 17, 2009)

If anyone wants to see the progress I made it in my fotki.......


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Ms B. I checked out our fotki and you progress looks great.Keep doing what you're doing and it looks like you'll reach APL by March 2010.  I will be posting my results later today.


----------

